#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-07
<DieB1984> Hello. I had jaunty running on my nslu and asked my self if there is an actual installer? Or do you know which kind of arm image i might need? thx a lot
<DieB1984> excuse me pls if i disturb, but might anyone know what image i shall use to install ubuntu on my nslu? is it still the jaunty installer or is it one of the new kernel ones. thx very mucho
<ogra> we stopped supporting ARMv5 systems with karmic, so you can only use jaunty on NSLU2's
<ogra> karmic is built for ARMv6, lucid even for v7, neither binaries will run on the slug
<DieB1984> thank u
<asac> fta: copied ffmpeg to native ppa now ;)(
<asac> lets see. wont expect it to start soonish ;)
<fta> asac, thanks
<MarkGil> Stupid question time:  Whats the difference between ARM and ARMEL?
<MarkGil> in the context of this:  http://people.debian.org/~aurel32/qemu/
<ojn> MarkGil: arm is the old pre-EABI distro.
<ojn> s/distro/distro arch/
<ojn> http://wiki.debian.org/ArmEabiPort
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-08
<ogra> asac, so did you bring up your babbage already ?
<asac> ogra: yes and no ;) ... default image boots ... karmic image doesnt get really far
<asac> need to get serial adapter ;)
<asac> but i think karmic image is not supposed to work?
<ogra> it is
<asac> yeah
<ogra> and the others (i.e. JamieBennett, dyfet and plars ) use it
<asac> hmm
<asac> i get splash
<ogra> and then ?
<asac> in contrast to factory image the keyboard works
<asac> but it doesnt get further ... getting IO errors
 * ogra points to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-lucid-une-casper-speedup
<ogra> give it 5 min
<JamieBennett> asac, works fine here
<ogra> IO errors ?
<asac> hmm. five minutes ;) ... i waited quite some time
<JamieBennett> CF card problems?
<ogra> how did you write the image to SD
<asac> using instructions on wiki
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BabbageKarmicInstall
<ogra> yeah, that should just work
 * JamieBennett uses ImageWriter :)
<ogra> which way did you use to write the image ?
<asac> dd
<ogra> imagewriter is essentially dd
<JamieBennett> ogra: yes
<JamieBennett> but prettier
<asac> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-armel+imx51.img
<ogra> though it doesnt use bs=16M
<ogra> no idea who added that
<ogra> try witrhout the bs=16M
<asac> checking
<ogra> bs=1024 is the default in imagewriter
 * ogra just checked the source
<asac> ok using bs=1024
<ogra> what kind of SD is that ? (brand/model)
<asac> only thing the dealer had
<ogra> former versions of the babbage (i.e. the B1) had probs with some cheapo SDs
<asac> sandisk wasnt there ;)
<asac> hmm
<ogra> but that should be fixed since 2.0
<asac> have to check when its not in my laptop
<persia> asac: You might want to hunt up the specs on the card.  I've found that using bs=${NATIVE_BLOCKSIZE} causes faster and more accurate writes.
<asac> i think its Trans* something
<persia> Transcend probably
<ogra> transcend
<asac> yeah
<ogra> bah, persia beats me :P
<asac> sounds right
 * persia just happened to have a transchend box at eye-level
 * ogra doesnt think he has transcend around to test
<asac> ok at least i dont see any I/O error atm
<asac> it says "writing IMID and MAP to secure the partition"
<asac> UMID
<asac> ogra: does that sound familiar?
<asac> JamieBennett: ?
<JamieBennett> asac: you have a serial adapter now?
<JamieBennett> or is that on the screen
<JamieBennett> ?
<asac> screen
<asac> no serial adapter
<asac> need to figure that during lunch i guess ;)
<JamieBennett> That should take around 90 seconds then it continues to boot
<asac> now i have like udevd.*worker.*failed...
<JamieBennett> That shouldn't happen ;)
<ogra> thats a kernel message
<asac> yeah. seems it cannot handle the partitions somehow
<ogra> so your kernel boots :)
<ogra> no
<ogra> that partition thing belongs to an encryption device in the SoC
<ogra> just ignore it, we dont use that device
<ogra> just be patient :)
 * asac patient ;)
<asac> ok if this is right there is definitly room for improving the image experience ;)
 * ogra had patches to get that noisy messages away 
<asac> no i got "stadin: I/O error"
<ogra> but the kernel team refused
<asac> stdin: I/O error
<asac> not sure if that is missing serial
<ogra> freescale likes to use KERN_CRIT where it only needs KERN_INFO in many areas
<asac> with my previous dd'ed image i only got those
<JamieBennett> Have you tried another CF card to make sure its not that? Most of the problems seem to stem from some breakage there.
<ogra> strange
<asac> whats the md5sum of the .img file?
<ogra> 297875d2a7531824a0fb08f241d33e8
<asac> 297875d2a7531824a0fb08f241d33e85  ubuntu-9.10-desktop-armel+imx51.img
<ogra> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/MD5SUMS
<asac> hmm seems right
<ogra> whoops paste error
<asac> anyone uses this without a serial console attached ;)?
<asac> ok got another SD out of the bag from same brand though ;)
<ogra> i never use a serial console if i dont have to
<asac> the other option would be to kill the windows CE sandisk thing that was delivered ;)
<ogra> and i only have to when i create new bootloader setups
<ogra> windows CE ?
<asac> yes
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> well, dd it off the SD
<asac> two SD things where there: linux ... and windows CE
<asac> hey... there even is a license ;)
<ogra> and overwrite the SD then
<ogra> you can always dd it back
<asac> yeah
<ogra> and order some sandisk cards ;)
<asac> if thats the reason
<ogra> you dont have a mediamarkt around in hamburg ?
<asac> i have
<ogra> they usually have multiple brands
<asac> also saturn ;)
<ogra> they too
<asac> do they have usb to serial adapters ;)?
<ogra> just buy three different ones
<asac> hehe
<ogra> sure
<asac> sure ... i wouldnt say that for saturn
<asac> they really have close to nothing
<asac> nothing == everything that is too low level for main stream customer is missing
<ogra> wow, the kassel saturn seems to be better then
<persia> asac: That's just a call to change the needs of the "main stream consumer" :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> yeah, just buy 10000 SD cards and you will change them
<persia> Or start a local digital photo group for students, and get them to buy cards (this costs a few hours a week, rather than money)
<ogra> you mean saturn would give away the cards for free to students ?
 * ogra wonders how japan does business these days *g*
<persia> No, but the students would pay rather than the instigator.
<ogra> ah
<asac> hah
<asac> the other SD card worked ;)
<asac> ubuntu X is starting ;)
<persia> Saturn *might* give away cards, if it was part of some special program: I don't know enough about German tax provisions.
<persia> \o/
<asac> saturn is a rip-of-company ... say that they sell stuff cheap, but then you see the cheapest wireless router is 60 EUR
<asac> while i get one at my dealer of same brand for 39 EUR
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> asac, congrats !
<ogra> asac, install should take up to 1h
<ogra> depending on the speed of your USB device
<JamieBennett> (or more I have found)
 * ogra takes a break
<asac> hmm found out that the image kernel doesnt like my usb mass storage thing
<asac> on x86 is fine with karmic kernel
<asac> dmart: you said initially you have some ideas about the mksquashfs issue? current bt is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337345/
<asac> dmart: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3
<asac> dmart: so you need to download the .deb files and force install them because the codec package (just something dloaded) isnt there for chromium
<asac> of course all depends but chromium...-ffmpeg should get installed ;)
<ogra> did you build that yesterday ?
<asac> right
<asac> let me check if that worked ;)
<asac> nope. failied to build
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3/+build/1384064
<asac> worked everywhere else, but arm as it seems
<asac> ogra: is that the same error we get on ffmpeg in archive?
<asac> fno-signed-zeros        -c -o libavformat/oggparseogm.o libavformat/oggparseogm.c
<asac> In file included from libavformat/oggparseogm.c:27:
<asac> ./libavcodec/get_bits.h:93:2: error: invalid preprocessing directive #warn
<asac> hmm
<ogra> to be honest i havent looked at ffmprg yet
<ogra> *ffmpeg
<ogra> post A1 stuff :)
<asac> sure
<asac> ogra: i think from the start of the call it felt like dmart had an idea on the mksquashfs thing ... lets wait what he says ;)
<ogra> yeah
<asac> ogra: upgrading karmic image yields a Read-only file system error
<asac> when flashing kernel
<asac> is that known?
<asac> is mounted rw from what i can see
<ogra> upgrading to what ?
<asac> ogra: just upgrading to karmic-security/-updates
<ogra> just security fixes ?
<asac> yes
<dmart> I have no particular idea on mksquashfs yet, but I'd be intrested in reproducing the bug if you can give me a test case
<ogra> dmart, you have a pegatron nettop, right ?
<asac> dmart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337345/ thats the backtrace without symbols
<ogra> dmart, just create a lucid chroot ... chroot into it and run mksquashfs on any dir you like
<ogra> it will fail with SIGILL
<asac> in some mutex stuff. though i doubt that pthread mutex can be broken completely
<asac> but ... we can something similar for dchroot on the porter box which is also a pegatron afaik
<asac> but not a sigill ;)
<asac> dchroot -c lucid
<asac> dchroot: pthread_mutex_lock.c:87: __pthread_mutex_lock: Assertion `mutex->__data.__owner == 0' failed.
<asac> Aborted
<ogra> is your call over ?
<asac> yes
<dmart> asac, can you throw me a link to the Chromium build and logs?
<asac> dmart: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3/+packages
<asac> dmart: you can access the build logs there
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3/+build/1377663
<asac> dmart: ^^
<asac> dmart: the .debs are on the +packages page
<asac> just the unfold the topmost build
<dmart> Oh, right.  "mozilla" confused me ;)
<asac> sorry
<asac> was the only place i had spare that has native ppa capabilities ;)
<asac> will get a better place
<dmart> Cheers
<asac> ogra: where is this "Flashing kernel..." done?
<asac> FIS create failed.
<ogra> create ?
<ogra> what are you doing there ?
<asac> triggers update-initramfs
<asac> ogra: i dist-upgraded ... kernel wants to update initramfs etc.
<ogra> update-initramfs calls flash-kernel
<asac> then it says "flashing kernel"
<asac> yeah
<asac> i want to add debug statement to see which device it tries to write to
<asac> but found it in triggers now
<ogra> and flash-kernel replaces the initramfs in the existing fis
<ogra> the device is defined in /etc/flash-kernel.conf
<ogra> as well as the offset and lenght
<asac> hmm its wrong
<asac> i still have the sd card with installer in the first slot
<asac> is that wrong?
<asac> the install SD card didnt boot on its own
<ogra> the SD turns into a boot floppy
<ogra> after install
<dmart> asac, ogra: I tried running mksquashfs /etc etc.squash --- didn't crash for me.  Do I need a heavier test?
<ogra> it needs to stay where it was when you installed
<asac> dmart: it only happens on pegatron lucid
<asac> are you trying that?
<asac> afaik it doesnt happen on babbage etc.
<asac> ogra: right. so the flash-kernel.conf is wrong ... unless thats the define it is supposed to be flashed to
<ogra> dmart, you need a lucid chroot and be chrooted and do all that on a nettop
<asac> s/define/device/
<ogra> asac, what does it contain ?
<asac> it contains mmm.*0 ... but the actual SD card the main install is on is mm.*1
<ogra> fis_dev=/dev/mmcblk0
<ogra> fis_offset_hex=0x40000
<ogra> fis_size_hex="0x1F000"
<asac> yes thats what i have
<ogra> thats the default
<dmart> ogra, I'm doing that except in a Babbage2.0 board...  I'll try one of the nettops.
<asac> but the actual install is on mmcblk1
<asac> blk0 is the boot floppy thing ... which is read-only as it seems
<ogra> asac, not your bootloader
<asac> yeah
<asac> so 0 is correct i guess
<asac> wonder if all is lost now ;)
<ogra> yes
<ogra> no
<ogra> it just doesnt use the new initramfs
<ogra> did you lock the card physically ?
<asac> right. thats why i want to shutdown now ... to check
<asac> or is it safe to remove it while running ;)?
<ogra> you can remove the "bootfloppy" any time you dont boot or run flash-kernel
<asac> oh ok
 * ogra needs to go for dinner ...
<ogra> back soon
<asac> hmm removing and adding worked
<asac> odd
<asac> let me try the trigger again
<asac> ok cool
<asac> the issue just flew away ;)
 * asac reboots and hopes that the mass storage thing is fixed in latest kernel
<dmart> asac, ogra: OK, I see the mksquashfs bug now.  Weeeird, I wonder what's different from the other platforms :O
<asac> dmart: how sure are we that the mutex stuff in libc is correctly ported?
<asac> i couldnt even find the arm specific code for that on quick glance ... but then i looked in redhat libc - which isnt what we use anyway
<asac> hmm ... i constantly get complains about expired password
<dmart> ogra, lool: ping
<ogra> dmart, yup
<dmart> Hi there... looks like I may have some info on the mksquashfs problem
<ogra> ah, cool
<dmart> mksquashfs contains a misaligned multi-register store instruction
<ogra> misaligned in which way ?
<ogra> i mean it works with the right kernel
<dmart> STM with base register not a multiple of 4 (which might itself be due to a bug)
<ogra> hmm
<dmart> The kernel traps and emulates certain kinds of misaligned memory access, but the emulation for Thumb is not complete in 2.6.28
<ogra> i find it significant that it only happens with the pegatron kernel
<ogra> ah
<dmart> So for "proper" karmic, it works
<ogra> right
<dmart> I think NCommander's error in GCC may have been similar
<ogra> well, he used a karmic kernel iirc
<ogra> but lucid userspace
<ojn> Why is it generated in the first place though, the toolchain should avoid it if it can right?
<ojn> (misaligned stores, that is)
<dmart> Yeah, we'd have to check what NCommander was doing.
<dmart> The compiler should not generate misaligned stores, so either it's a compiler code gen bug, or a pointer is getting corrupted due to a C bug
<ogra> ojn, the issue is with a 2.6.28 kernel that was compiled for ARMv5 and userspace tools that are v7, the userspce toold for squashfs are very closely connected to the kernel module
<ojn> ogra: Right, but like dmart says gcc should avoid operations with performance penalties such as trapped and emulated loads/stores.
<ogra> yeah, iondeed
<dmart> The SIGILL goes away with -O0
<ogra> ah
<ogra> good pointer
<asac> cool
<dmart> When you do something like int *p; *p = x; GCC knows ints are aligned and so can assume that p is properly aligned, but if p gets corrupted, this assumption may break
<ogra> yeah
<asac> ogra: is the hardware clock supposed to work?
<asac> for bbg?
<ogra> yes
<asac> seems mine always goes back to 1970 ... which then causes
<asac> password for auto login to expire
<ogra> note that the battery needs about 8h
<asac> and autologin breaking
<asac> ah
<asac> hmm
<ogra> wait until tomorrow, if it still doesnt work thats a 3.0 issue
<asac> kk
<ogra> we had issues on 2.5 but we solved them#
<asac> we solved them?
<asac> so its not battery related?
<asac> hmm
<asac> i remember something sourrounding hwclock by scott
<ogra> there were battery related and non battery related issues
<asac> he basically broke my laptop to always bail out when it got a power off shutdown
<ogra> the battery related ones pointed out that you need to run the board for 8h first
<ogra> we solved the non battery related ones though
<asac> ok. so really running or just with power plugged in?
<ogra> its the kernel, not the hwclock userspce proggy
<ogra> it can well be that the 3.0 hwclock driver isnt fully functional
<asac> why do we ask for password renewal at all?
<ogra> since we didnt have 3.0 boards to even test
<asac> how can i turn that off for now? is that a gdm config?
<asac> i didnt even change the clock. but still it resets to time=0 all the time
<asac> and logging in becomes highly painful ;)
<ogra> how do you restart ?
<asac> even sudo
<ogra> do you power off the board completely ?
<asac> this time i restarted as pusing the installer button
<asac> previously i also powered off completely
<ogra> and are you sure the clock is at 1970 ?
<asac> yes. 1st jan 1970
<ogra> we had an issue where the board set the clock to something like 1939 ...
<asac> 2:38am now
<asac> (probably 1:38 sincei started it)
<ogra> which nohting could cope with (pre epoch)
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me check on terminal. i only look at gnome clock atm
<JamieBennett> ogra: it had problems with passwords too
<asac> yes its 1st jan 1970
<asac> and gets reset on reboot
<JamieBennett> yup, sounds right
<asac> so not even full power cycle
<asac> is needed
<ogra> one thing to make sure the clock is right is to use ethernet :)
<asac> JamieBennett: ogra says it needs to be 8h power on
<ogra> ntpdate runs on ifup
<asac> though i cannot see how a quick power off needs a full 8h
<asac> ;)
<asac> its just for a minute or two off
<ogra> but the battery doent have the needed voltage yet
<asac> hmm. i didnt brin gup network for install this time
<JamieBennett> asac: mine has been plugged in for more than 8hrs, whats the betting it keeps its time?
<ogra> it needs to be at 2.6V or some such
<asac> JamieBennett: my guess is that it will get reset ;)
<JamieBennett> :)
<asac> ogra might want to bet against ;)
<ogra> well, in any case ntpdate fixes it ... so ethernet on boot helps a lot
<JamieBennett> or just set the time ;)
<ogra> no, i wouldnt bet on anything for a board i have never seen :)
 * JamieBennett goes to check
<ogra> i can only talk about B2.5
<asac> the password is too simple thing is also just annoying ;)
<asac> ogra: you saw a pic ;)
<ogra> and i know we had massive issues with the hwclock driver during karmic ... but for the 2.5 they were solved
<ogra> asac, there was no arrow pointing to the RTC chip on it !
<ogra> how am i supposed to know it works without that !
 * ogra needs arrows on pics
<asac> its super annoying
<asac> i have to change password everytime i run sudo
<ogra> plug in ethernet
<asac> i am online ;)
<asac> oh right
<asac> thats the reason why
<asac> i just got beamed to present ;)
<asac> how can i disable this shitty password expiry feature ;)?
 * asac checks passwd
<ogra> its a bug in shadow
<ogra> and i'm sure it was fixed once so it doesnt ask for passwords if it recognizes that timestamp
<asac> its a bug that we have it enabled at all?
<ogra> probably the patch got lost
<ogra> yes imho
<ogra> talk to colin, i think he applied the patch back sometime between hardy and jaunty
<ogra> (it was my bug actually, but i didnt do the fix)
<asac> lets see if setting --maxdays=0 helps
<ogra> just make sure to have the ethernet cable plugged in on boot :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me setup nm to startup wifi on boot
<asac> eth is just too spartanic ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> its reliable ...
<ogra> no microwaves can interfere
<asac> my microwave fried itself a year ago ... never got a new one ;)
<kblin> but how do you melt chocolate then?
<fta> bain-marie
<fta> asac, did you copy the codecs just yet?
<asac> fta: not yet. shall i?
<asac> last time i looked they were 15h old
<fta> that's ok, it's the one
<asac> not sure if those are the bits i should give a spin
 * asac checks
<asac> 18h
<asac> fta:  chromium-codecs-ffmpeg - 0.5+svn20091208r34028-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<asac> please confirm so i dont waste built time ;)
<fta> yes, correct
<asac> ok let me copy existing binaries so it doesnt steal amd64 time
<asac> ok copied
<asac> and failed to copy binaries ;)
<asac> hmmm ... instantly got a buildd
<asac> odd scheduling
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3/+build/1386748
<asac> dyfet: did you manage to get the strace and backtrace for chromium?
<asac> would be really helpful ;)
<asac> fta: no luck: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36600814/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_0.5%2Bsvn20091208r34028-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> asac, hm, grr, thanks, will have a look
<fta> fighting to setup a beta channel ppa right now
<dyfet> asac: it died in the strace, somewhere on a poll, just froze, long before any window opened, so it did not seem to go through the actual crash
<dyfet> but I can send you that file right now
<asac> plese not in my email ;)
<asac> fta: i can fix it by adding -fPIC
<asac> just tried
<asac> by accing $(PIC) to CFLAGS in common.mak actually
<asac> by adding
<dyfet> it wasnt that long before strace...stopped...but if you have a new build, I could try that right now
<asac> not sure if that would break anything somewhere ese
<asac> dyfet: we have a lucid build. have you been trying that?
<asac> dyfet: without strace ... do you see it start?
<asac> dyfet: i assume you directed the strace output in a file?
<dyfet> no on karmic.  Without strace, it starts, opens the main window, then has the pure virtual function call error and dies
<dyfet> with strace, it just "stops" on a poll call it cannot seem to print out completely...
<fta> asac, with the sumo change, i will no longer use the upstream build system (autoconf) but use the gyp file provided by chromium, so it has their own optimizations
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: when is sumo change?
<fta> asac, not today
<asac> close, far ?
<fta> not much, i have http://codereview.chromium.org/463050/show and i need http://code.google.com/p/gyp/issues/detail?id=119
<fta> the 1st just landed, the 2nd is in progress
<asac> fta: also: libavcodec/get_bits.h:93:2: warning: #warning TODO - secure this against read overrun
<asac> libavcodec/aac.c: In function 'aac_decode_frame':
<asac> libavcodec/aac.c:1634: error: 'GetBitContext' has no member named 'index'
<asac> after fPIC
<asac> that seems to be some code path that is usually not used ... :/
<asac> guess the gyp thing might help here
<fta> the TODO is from a patch
<asac> yeah
<asac> that patch is probably bogus
<asac> where did you get that from?
<asac> hmm which patch ;)
<asac> i thought i found it at some point. now i dont see it
<asac> ./patches/ugly/17_get_bits_overrun.patch
<asac> dont see that this patch introduces that issue
<asac> its really that ALT_BITSTREAM_READER
<asac> is probably set usually
<asac> but here we have some other reader
<asac> ah ... so my patch about right
<asac> they do it for other ->index refereces too
<asac> dyfet: so did you direct the output of strace to a file rather than to stdout/err?
<dyfet> Yes
<asac> ok and that stalled still?
<dyfet> Yes
<asac> hmm. maybe try just strace -eopen -f ...
<asac> that doesnt dump that many data
<asac> and the gdb/bt ?
<asac> also to no success?
<asac> dyfet: ?
<dyfet> that I can still do also
<dyfet> I thought you had asked me not too :)
<asac> no. i wanted strace first ;)
<asac> but since that failed we reach for the other straw ;)
<asac> anyway
<asac> dyfet: we want to understand whats going on ... sudo apt-get install -f ... what does that suggest you?
<asac> only complaining aobut the ffmpeg things missing?
<dyfet> Yes.  They were the chromium version of ffmpeg it was complaining about
<asac> only that?
<asac> sure you have everything else?
<dyfet> about to check
<dyfet>   Package chromium-codecs-ffmpeg is not installed.
<dyfet>   Package chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree is not installed.
<dyfet> and strace so far is still not being very friendly...
<dyfet> I can run it but if I go anywhere, I get a sad face and a pure virtual method called.  But if I use strace, it never even comes up to an initial screen...
<dyfet> I am adding dbg package now
<dyfet> asac: its taking its time coming up with gdb...
<asac> yeah
<dyfet> asac: https://pastebin.canonical.com/25504/
<asac> S32A_Opaque_BlitRow32_neon
<asac> neon
<asac> doesnt work i guess
<asac> fta: ^^ ... does the armv7 switch enable neon?
<dyfet> nope. doesnt seem to...
<asac> looked in chromium sure?
<dyfet> I did not snag your sources at the time, only the debs...
<rcn-ee> asac, add -mfpu=neon
<asac> whats the current default?
<asac> hmm seems that is bogus i guess
<fta> armv7==1 sets the following:
<fta>                       '-march=armv7-a',
<fta>                       '-mtune=cortex-a8',
<fta>                       '-mfpu=neon',
<fta>                       '-mfloat-abi=softfp',
<asac> yes. i think =neon is bad
<asac> fta: i see that ffmpeg in chromium source already has a gyp
<asac> so its already done there?
<fta> yes
<asac> ok .... so we need to remove the =neon somewhere
<asac> seems there is no way around a quick and dirty patch
<asac> well there is, but not quickly :)
<asac> -march=armv7-a -mthumb -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=softfp -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb
<fta> build/common.gypi but you might want to file a bug and explain why it's bad, i know nothing about =neon
<asac> thats what we use by default
<fta> -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb is set when arm_thumb == 1
<asac> neon is not available on all armv7
<fta> oh
<asac> i actually think we just want what we have set by default
<asac> maybe we should just build without armv7
<asac> let me kill the build and try that  over night
<asac> yay
<asac> ffmpeg builds now
<asac> though there seem to be switches somewhere that made it fail without armv7
<asac> imo the CFLAGS should get decoupled from that switch somehow
<asac> fta: so i added CFLAGS = -fPIC -DPIC to rules (for armel most likely - not sure why there only)
<asac> and i added this patch:
<asac> patches/ugly/51_get_aac_build_for_arm.patch:
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f65476f12
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-09
<asac> they do that kind of stuff elsewhere
<asac> so seems thats ok
<asac> maybe forward that and add to package for now ;)
<asac> i did just put it to patches/ directory
<asac> err patches/ugly
<asac> guess you dont like it ;)
<fta> indeed
<fta> :)
<asac> fta: ok so the CFLAGS in rules should be added everywhere
<asac> according to kees its bad to have libs without fPIC
<asac> fta: and the patch i gave you upstreamed ;)
<asac> "quickly upstream"
<asac> hehe
<fta> pinged the guy, but he's not there atm
<asac> great
<asac> ok let me build on lucid without armv7
<asac> lets hope that just works
<asac> ok kicked off chromium without armv7
<asac> you said the SSE issue we had in karmic is probably fixed too now? guess that means this might work then
 * asac resets router .... port forward issues
<asac_> fta: for neon background see slides 7 and following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mobile/ARMv7AndThumb
<asac_> arm folks suggest that neon optimization should at best be don in post-processing rather than at compile time
<asac_> but no tool exists yet
<pwnguin> peephole neon?
<pwnguin> that sounds unlikely
<Sarvatt> theres a bug about ffmpeg/neon/stack protector problems if it helps any -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/383240 (comment 41 and newer)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383240 in ffmpeg "Integrate and enable ARMv5TE/v6/VFP and NEON optimisations from ffmpeg trunk for armel" [Medium,Fix released]
<asac> thanks. guess i should check with lool or dmart on what to best to to optimize the ffmpeg for chromium
<joshm> Anyone ever used a SmartQ 7?
<joshm> had one dropped in my lap today. A customer wants to use it in some kind of retail/bar scenario as an entertainment/targeted marketing doodad
<joshm> I've been playing with it for about an hour and it looks fun, just looking for any tips, pointers, gotchas ect
<persia> joshm: The SmartQ5 is an fun little bit of hardware.  It is restricted to Ubuntu 9.04, due to hardware limitations (doesn't support the newer instruction sets used in newer releases).
<joshm> persia: cool thanks, is the 7 restricted like that as well?
<persia> I believe so, but I've only hearsay (I don't have one).
<persia> My understanding is that the only substantive difference between the 5 and the 7 is the screen size.
<joshm> thanks for the heads up though. I'll be doing more research before I do anything drastic to the little guy
<persia> One concern though is that you need a special kernel for those: they don't work with the standard 9.04 kernel.
<joshm> I've only been toying with it for a couple hours, but it seems like a nifty device
<persia> (But I think that's true for nearly everything except a couple developer boards today)
<joshm> persia: From my instructions I've decided I don't need to replace the OS at all
<persia> I wouldn't think so.  I'd recommend doing an update against the latest jaunty-updates repo though.
<joshm> no DRM or anything so I was able to install openssh and get access from my desktop ( much easier to type )
<persia> And then just install whatever apps you need to meet your use case.
<joshm> I do need to work on paring down the install though
<persia> Oh, almost forgot.  Mono support is weak, so f-spot and tomboy might not be best choices for a 9.04-based solution (although I'm not sure how much you need that for retail/bar use cases)
<joshm> from what I gather ( I have very limited info atm ) my customer wants to use it as a kind of table trick/entertainment/ordering platform/targeted marketing thing
<persia> With a 5" screen!
<joshm> so I don't think an SD card will be wise
<persia> I'd recommend the 7 for such a scenario.  I carry a 3" and a 4.5" all day every day, but I do bring those closer to my face.
<joshm> unless we epoxy the bastard in
<persia> Most of the at-table electronic ordering systems I use seem to be in the 7-9" range, at not very high DPI (100 or less).  This seems more than sufficient for most entertainment/menu display, and avoids narrow touch points for drunken fingers.
<joshm> basicly this got dumped on me ( I don't mind! it's fun! ) because I just started at this company and I have linux experience
<persia> The Q5 is probably a good dev platform, and just tell the customer to order the Q7s when it comes to installation.  Last I checked (about 9 months back), they were about the same price, and had nearly the same specs (including screen resolution)
<joshm> it's a small windows shop. The owner thought this would be fun for me ( he was right )
<joshm> I have no idea what the customer has bought yet, I have a 7 sitting next to me that was dropped off this afternoon
<joshm> one of the requirements byt he customer was firefox. after a little research I've seen alot of posts about firefox being dog slow on arm
<persia> You oughtn't need that much storage.  My Netwalker has 4G onboard, and I mostly use the microSD for convenience, rather than from need.  The Q7 is a little tighter, but if you're running it in kiosk mode, you shouldn't need that many apps.
<joshm> is that correct? should I be looking at another browswer? The customer specificly requested firefox. I've emailed him asking why firefox is a must. But haven't heard back yet
<persia> Well, it's slow, but it's usable.  I find firefox on the Netwalker to have significantly faster performance than the default Zaurus browser (just because the HW is faster).
<joshm> I saw a post from the ubuntu devs saying they would look at chromium for next release
<joshm> so firefox is useable?
<joshm> from the way the post read, firefox was a bear
<persia> At the recent UDS, we had a session to talk about it, and while I didn't attend, my memory of the results was that webkit-based browsers were considered preferable.  That said, I don't think any of the webkit-based browsers in 9.04 are in good enough shape to use out of the box.
<persia> Firefox is definitely usable, but the performance is much slower than on a desktop.  It depends on your expectations.
<joshm> --->> link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/ArmLightweightBrowser
<persia> Right.  Thats the spec for the session I mentioned.
<joshm> great thanks
<joshm> I'm about done futzing with it tonight, Thanks for the info, you have been awesome.
<joshm> I'm wondering where my customer is getting them now
<joshm> I think he is getting them pretty cheap, and my wife has been wanting an e-book reader
<persia> No problem.  Good luck with your project.  One other note: 9.04 is only supported until around October 2010, so once you have a PoC, it might be worth investigating alternate hardware solutions for the final instalaltion (that could take advantage of a newer release)
<joshm> I know it isn't the liquid paper type stuff like kindle, but from what I gather it has a good uptime on battery
<persia> I've seen them advertised for export including shipping to Europe for ~ 140 euros from a few sources.
<joshm> she hasn't gotten off work yet tonight
<persia> I didn't end up ordering one, so I can't recommend any specific vendor (as none of the places I saw it advertised were familiar to me)
<joshm> I'm gonna toss a book on it and have her play with it
<persia> If it's not installed, you might want to try installing fbreader first.
<joshm> yeah I've already "rooted" it
<persia> It's a reasonably nice interface for reading (unless your books are PDF or HTML)
<joshm> installed openssh so I didn't have to deal with it's interface
<persia> Dont the SmartQ series come "rooted"?
<joshm> yeah it was superficial
<joshm> hence the ""
<persia> It's nice to see more consumer hardware coming out that way, so we can mess with it properly :)
<joshm> there was no obstical, though trying to add a user and give it sudo rights while the onscreen keyboard covered the shell was fun
<persia> There's no USB port?
<joshm> yeah there is, but I don't have a usb keyboard at my house
<persia> Ah, it all makes sense now :)
<joshm> all mine are PS2
<joshm> actually I did find one after I was done, but it's almost as bad
<persia> Worse in some ways, because one has all the pain of not having one and then gets the fun of slapping one's forehead
<joshm> my keyboard my sister gave me, it's dish washer washable
<joshm> it's all plastic
<joshm> hard to type on
<joshm> the onscreen one was almost as good
<joshm> except with the usb one I could see what I was typing
<persia> Oh my.  That's an interesting choice.
<joshm> I typed enough to add openssh-server, and add a user onscreen
<joshm> then I logged in with ssh and created a script to add me to sudoers, script named /tmp/a
<joshm> then ran that
<persia> And once you have an ssh connection, you can use the interface of your choice to hack it.
<joshm> wasn't so much bypassing security as bypassing inconveinence
<joshm> exactly
<persia> Just be careful with that: one issue I've seen a lot with using ssh to hack the little machines is that one forgets to make sure the interface works without it in the final solution.
<joshm> well right now I'm just playing
<joshm> per my boss this is low priority
<joshm> think it might be by bosses friend or something
<joshm> I don't know
<joshm> don't care really. free hardware to play with is payment enough for me :P
<persia> Yeah.  Toys always win :)
<asac> lool: i saw you did some efforts on supporting neon for ffmpeg ... whats the idea?
<asac> like: how is that supposed to work only on hardare that supports neon etc.
<asac> fta: chromium seems not to open pdf files etc. is that known?
<asac> e.g. lack of mime integration with desktop et al
<ogra> hmm, db4.2 seems to need a swp fix
 * ogra gives back a bunch of packages that might be fixed with -mimplicit-it=thumb
<armin76> asac is now an arm expert!
<ogra> armin76, we dont leave him a choice ;)
<asac> haha
<asac> i know armin76 ... my personal super-expert
<asac> ;)
<asac> ogra: is implicit-it in toolchain now?
<ogra> since dec. 4th
<asac> odd. thoughti talked to doko after that
<asac> he said it was blocked on eglibc fixes
<ogra> i gave back everything that was failing before that date with assembler messages that didnt contain swp errors
<asac> good
<ogra> well, gcc at least sets the option
<asac> ogra: do you have buildd powers or did you use launchpad web ui?
<ogra>   * Pass -mimplicit-it=thumb to as by default on ARM. LP: #488302.
<ogra> LP ui
<ogra> the pages are linked directly from the ftbfs list
<asac> we need a buildd admin in the team
<ogra> we have lamont :)
<asac> so we can prioritize armel builds
<asac> well
<lool> asac: It's done using hwcaps
<ogra> NCommander can priorize
<lool> asac: glibc is patched to look at /lib/neon, /lib/vfp, /lib/vfp/neon and the like
<ogra> asac, archive admins can do that iirc, no need for a buildd admin
<lool> asac: So we have two ffmpeg builds, one with neon enabled and one without; the neon enabled one goes into the neon-vfp dir
<asac> ogra: afaik buildd admin (like doko) ... i dont think there is more power attached to "buildd" admin
<asac> lool: ok. so the package just does two runs?
<lool> I think ffmpeg should be revised for thumb2 / armv7 though, the flags are hardcoded to the lowest supported ABI
<asac> lool: where are the dirs located it looks at?
<ogra> asac, there surely is, but i know that StevenK as well as NCommander can bump priorities for us
<lool> asac: glibc?
<asac> lool: i mean: where are they coded. ok
<asac> thx
<asac> ogra: ncommander is archive admin?
<ogra> no
<asac> good ;)
<ogra> but he is in the porters team
<lool> He is porter
<ogra> so he can bump packages
<asac> ok
<asac> both are not really there though ;)
<ogra> right, in that case ping in #ubuntu-devel
<ogra> usually takes not more than ten mins until someone helps
<ogra> hrm
<ogra> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra>   libmetacity-private0: Conflicts: libmetacity0 but 1:2.28.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ogra> E: Broken packages
<ogra> still :/
<ogra> root@babbage2:/# apt-cache rdepends compiz
<ogra> compiz
<ogra> Reverse Depends:
<ogra>   ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ogra> oh, intresting
<asac> ogra: https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-buildd-admins
<ogra> why is that seeded ?
<asac> thats the team ncommander is in
<ogra> ubuntu-porters i think
<asac> no
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mcasadevall/+participation
<asac> Build Daemon Maintainers
<ogra> ah
<asac> so yes. thats what i ment with buildd admins
<ogra> for sparc and ia64 i think
<asac> ok
<ogra> hmm, there is no rdep for libmetacity0 anymore
<lool> ogra: There is a workaround in the seed to avoid pulling compiz
<lool> It's due to the x-window-manager provides
 * ogra doesnt get why his build working
<ogra> lool, ah
<ogra> *is not working (indeed)
<lool> we dropped it at tsome point because maximus got fixed
<lool> but apparently it's broken again
<ogra> right
<ogra> well, i dont really care atm
<ogra> my armel builds fail ... thats more fatal
<ogra> nothing in ubuntu-desktop should pull in libmetacity0 anymore ... but the image still moans
<cooloney_> ogra: just interrupt for a while. we still don't have the patch drop from fsl?
<lool> StevenK borke maximus
<ogra> cooloney_, i'll ping the world as soon as they release something
<cooloney_> ogra: thanks, i just ordered a sata cable and try to test my patch on the platform tomorrow
<ogra> cooloney_, they said there should be an untested unstable drop by end of this week
<ogra> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra>   compiz-gnome: Depends: libmetacity0 (>= 1:2.25.8) but it is not installable
<ogra> E: Broken packages
<ogra> ARGH !
<lool> Was maximus imported to Bzr yet?
<lool> I thikn StevenK has a spec on this
<ogra> no idea, i thought he dropped all UNR work
<asac> he is still doing this for the time being
<ogra> ah
<asac> not sure which spec he really puts work in though
 * ogra cries 
<ogra> i have no idea why compiz-gnome is still tried to install
<lool> I uploaded a fixed maximus
<ogra> sigh
<lool> ogra: Is still tried to install?
<lool> EPARSE
<ogra> lool, i dropped compipz from ubuntu-desktop
<lool> For armel only I guess?
<ogra> but yes, something still pulls it in
<ogra> yep, armel only
<lool> Did you seed metacity on armel?
<ogra> no, its in the default seed
<lool> The default seed?
<lool> What's that?
<ogra> ubuntu-desktop
<lool> Oh it's always seeded already ok
<ogra> both WMs are in there
<ogra> i just dropped compipz
<ogra> -p
<ogra> root@babbage2:/# apt-cache rdepends compiz-gnome
<ogra> compiz-gnome
<ogra> Reverse Depends:
<ogra>  |gnome-session
<ogra>  |compiz
<lool> Did you wait long enough that the tasks get updated?
<ogra> but gnome session has a "metacity | compiz-gnome | sawfish"
<ogra> so it shouldnt be pulled
<ogra> no idea, isnt the task updated with the seed commit ?
<ogra> which happens long before the -meta is promoted
<lool> Apparently compiz-gnome is still in the seed
<lool> ogra: no, the tasks are updated two publisher runs after the seed is pushed
<lool> *If* at least one package changes
<ogra> compiz-gnome was never in the seed
<ogra> only compiz
<lool> chdist -a armel apt-cache lucid-armel show compiz-gnome | grep Task
<lool> Task: ubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-netbook-remix
<lool> It's definitely seeded on armel; it might be because of some dep
<lool> compiz depends on compiz-gnome
<lool> compiz is still seeded on armel ATM
<ogra> well, rdepends shows gnome-session but as i said above ... we have metacity to fulfill that
<lool> Again, that might be due to some dep
<lool> Note that gnome-session is listed *first* in the seed
<lool> That said, metacity is listed first in gnome-session's deps
<shenki_> asac: ping
<shenki_> asac: im the person who emailed you a few hours back about chromium
<lool> ogra: it might be xinit pulling that
<ogra> lool, thats fine ... i was apparently missing the second publisher run
<ogra> colin said its gone now in germinate and will be gone after the next publisher
<shenki_> asac: if you try the link again the PDF should download correctly. it's just slides from a talk I gave a few weeks ago, i'd like to write up my results before i publish it broadly
<asac> shenki: ok thanks.
<asac> and welcome ;)
<shenki> thanks
<ogra> everyone cross your fingers !
 * ogra just fired off an armel live build
 * JamieBennett crosses everything
<ogra> heh, ppc and ia64 are not happy ...
<ogra> armel still runs though
<asac> me crosses fingers too
<ogra> another 30-45min to go until it should spit out the first image
 * asac waits for that
<asac> though i cannot test while this chromium build is going ;)
<asac> maybe i could try "hibernate" ;)
 * ogra glares at the clutter FTBFS log
<ogra> -g -O2 -g -Wall -O2 -march=armv5t
<ogra> err
<ogra> WTF
<ogra> CPU := $(shell dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU)
<ogra> ifeq ($(CPU),arm)
<ogra> CFLAGS += -march=armv5t
<ogra> endif
<ogra> GAR !
<ogra> how silly is that !
<asac> ogra: in rules?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> rules is about ten lines
<ogra> thats one half
<asac> isnt ifeq (armel,$(DEB_BUILD_ARCH)) better?
<asac> i mean for the test (not for the flag ;))
<ogra> yes, that too
<ogra> the whole chunk of code needs to go anyway though
 * ogra will take care for it tomorrow after the freeze
<asac> who packaged that?
<asac> clutter upstream?
<asac> or debian?
<ogra> debian i think
 * ogra checks
<ogra> well, upstream are DDs
<ogra> Ross Burton <ross@debian.org> worked for openhand last i checked
<asac> tell him that march is toolchain business ;)
<asac> and CPU is bad ;)
<ogra> funnily i cant find anything that mentions why the arch was hardcoded
<ogra>   * Use LDFLAGS/CFLAGS vars directly to avoid overriding them completely; bdep
<ogra>     on cdbs >= 0.4.41
<asac> armin76 said that debian made hacks to support armv4 or something
<ogra> thats all i find even mentioning CFLAGS
<asac> maybe it didnt work for clutter so they forced armv5
<ogra> and thats a patch from lool
<ogra> who i cant imagine doing something like above
<asac> no git/bzr for packaging?
<asac> dont we have debian bzr imports already?
<asac> or still "just" ubuntu?
<ogra> we should have debian as well as upstream imports
<asac> right. so checking there when that line was modified might give a clue
<asac> when this was added at least
<asac> unless we didnt import at that point yet
<shenki> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=478152
<ubot4> Debian bug 478152 in clutter "clutter: needs armv5 on arm/armel" [Normal,Fixed]
<ogra> ugh
<suihkulokki> sorry :p
<ogra> heh
<ogra> we could probably make that conditional or some such ... so it doesnt executed when building on ubuntu
<ogra> *doesnt get
<shenki> the code that the bug references is no longer there. there are two places that are ifdef __arm__, and they contain instructions that are common to all variants
<shenki> so you can drop the arch check, imo
<ogra> though is debian building for anything smaller than v5 ?
<ogra> i thought it defaults to v5 too now
<ogra> ah, even better
<lool> asac: the CPU test covers any ARM distro, e.g. arm, armel, and perhaps future stuff like armelhardfloat
<lool> I don't think it's necessarily better to use the deb arch instead of the gnu cpu
<lool> build is wrong though, should be host
<ogra> well, its apparently obsolete anyway
<lool> The current rules say CPU := $(shell dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU)
<lool> So these are correct
<ogra> yes, thats what i pasted above
<lool> asac wrote DEB_BUILD_ARCH though
<asac> yeah at least host
<ogra> yes, why is host arch better here ?
<lool> For cross-compiling
<asac> x-compile
<asac> yes
<lool> host is where it will run
<ogra> ah
<ogra> the stuff i never do :P
<asac> ah ... at least didnt fail yet
<ogra> well, it usually takes 1.5h per image
<armin76> ogra: what CFLAGS you guys use?
<armin76> ok, found it at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ARM/Thumb2
<asac> fta: fixed the skia build probs on arm wo armv7
<fta> which pbs?
<asac> fta: it failed a) trying to build SSE and b) missing some opts files when SSE was excluded for arm
<fta> hm
<asac> one second
<asac> i cannot do a diff because i dont have the original source unpacked anymore
<asac> let me give you the full file ;)
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f482b739d
<asac> so what i added as an "arm" only section
<asac> well all-"arm" section
<asac> that exluces the SSE2.cpp and adds the other files that are also added for armv7
<asac> actually we can remove the files from the armv7 block too
<asac> one second
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338224/
<asac> and remove those two blocks from the armv7 section
<asac> so http://paste.ubuntu.com/338225/
<armin76> asac broke launchpad
<asac> how?
<asac> still works for me ;)
<asac> ok restarted build with WANT_TESTS=0 ;)
<asac> fta: ok so WANT_TEST=0 fails to biuld as there are differences (or maybe just because i aborted a half built test build before)
<asac> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg depends on chromium-browser (>= 4.0.203.0~); however:
<asac> thats bad
<asac> two sided depends ;)
<asac> one of those should be dropped
<asac> i guess this one
<fta> it was for a transition
<asac> hmm. yeah. but pleaes drop it ;)
<playya_> is it now possible to compile my code for arm on lp?
<playya_> or should i squeeze everything out of my n800?
<asac> playya_: squeeze
<playya_> :/
<playya_> i should use the 2 GB card for /var/cache
<playya_> but i can upload it to my ppa?
<asac> playya_: ppas dont build for arm
<asac> and you can only upload sources there
<playya_> ok
<playya_> bye bye n800
<asac> hehe
<playya_> see you in the next decade
<playya_> afair there's a bug report for it
<playya_> and the arm machines are quite idle most of the time
<playya_> i just want to build the fso stuff :(
<asac> playya_: they are usually busy
<asac> and break regularly atm
<asac> now is freeze time
<asac> thats why they are (luckily) idle
<playya_> just saw the load on a info page
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<playya_> maybe that was on the end of a release cycle
<playya_> s/on/at/
<fta> asac, still there?
<asac> fta: yes
<asac> bb in 5 min
<fta> asac, want me to bring the chromium/codec dev here? so it's faster and i don't act as a relay
<asac> fta: why not ;) depends when he can make it though
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f65476f12
<asac> that was the patch ... the other was about arm + fPIC afair
<fta> hold on, asking
<asac> fta: when basetest is running are all the debs already produced?
<fta> nope, debs are created at the end
<asac> oh no :(
<asac> this thing from yesterday is still running
<fta> lol
<asac> thats not acceptable ;)
<fta> maybe we should skip the test on arm then
<asac> maybe i should really try qemu ;)
<fta> testS
<asac> i think so ... for now
<asac> ipc_tests now
<fta> awong, welcome!
<awong> hello!
<asac> hi
<fta> asac, could you please summarize the situation?
<asac> situation is that the -codecs package failed because of relocation issue on armel ... adding -fPIC fixed that
<asac> then that revealed that there seems to be some code built that isnt built on other archs in libavdecoder/aac.c
<asac> this: http://pastebin.com/f65476f12 makes it build
<asac> but i am not sure if its right ... though i saw other tests for that constant
<awong> cool.
<asac> so now it actually built here
<asac> awong: so wonder if you know why -fPIC is not added for armel (though it is for amd64)
<asac> or any reason not to add that on i386 too?
<asac> e.g. everywhere?
<awong> I actually do know the reason. :D
<asac> cool. can you fix that ;)?
<asac> i think -fPIC everywhere should be ok
<awong> For arm, it's an oversight.  We've only recently trying to fix the arm build.  The -fPIC and -DPIC will probably get added soon (fbarchard has some changes in flight so I don't want to get into the mix quite yet).
<asac> also please ccheck the patch above and commit that too if thats ok ;) ... so we get building packages
<asac> hmm
<awong> As for i386, -fPIC can't work.
<asac> cant?
<awong> nope.
<asac> can you elaborate?
<awong> Not unless you disable a whole bunch of the ffmpeg assembly.
<awong> If you look at the current debian packages, -fPIC is actually disabled on ia32 builds of ffmpeg because of this.
<awong> Basically, they need the extra register (ebx specifically) free to do some of their more optimized routines.
<asac> i saw it wasnt used
<asac> and thats why i thoght that adding everywhere is wrong as it felt intentional
<asac> awong: so when is his arm work going to land?
<asac> (fbarchard)
<awong> i'll walk over and ask him in a sec...
<awong> For your patch, if you could submit a crbug.com with the patch, that'd be the easiest way to get it committed.
<asac> i hoped someone else can do that ;)
<awong> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/contributing-code
<asac> felt complicated when i last looked
<asac> at least for drive-by contributors
<fta> aac should be built for all arches with the non-free flags
<awong> asac: the issue is that since it's your patch, we want to make sure the attribution is right.
<awong> As for the arm stuff, fbarchard says he'll probably have something in a day or two.
<asac> ok thanks.
<asac> i dont even know where the ffmpeg code i patched is in svn ;)
<awong> hah
<asac> its not in third_party/ffmpeg for sure
<asac> fta: where do you produce that ffmpeg-mt thing from?
<fta> the tarballs inside the tarball?
<asac> yes
<asac> ffmpeg-mt
<fta> i just get them from chromium
<asac> where?
<fta> untouched
<asac> i dont see them in svn
<asac> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/third_party/ffmpeg/
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/deps/third_party/ffmpeg/
<fta> yep, same
<asac> nothingthere is nothing in it
<asac> no libavdecoder/aac.c ;)
<asac> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/deps/third_party/ffmpeg/
<asac> its different
<asac> crazy ;)
<asac> so this whole patch is not possible ;)
<awong> http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/deps/third_party/ffmpeg/patched-ffmpeg-mt/libavcodec/aac.c
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<asac> i can do that i hope
<asac> ;)
<awong> so, I can do the uploading of the patch and landing
<awong> but I think you still need to follow a few of the steops in http://dev.chromium.org/developers/contributing-code about the Individual COntributor License Agreement, and getting your name into the Authors file.
<asac> just for this minimal patch. cant you shuffle it a bit and then submit ;)
<awong> hah.
<awong> unforutnately, I don't htink that's quite cool. Frank's got a few changes for ARM in the air currently and will likely have fixed this same issue since it doesn't compile w/o it.  Let's let his stuff land first and then we can hopefully just side-step this.
<awong> it's silly, I know...but not being a lawyer, I don't know the consequences, blah blah.
<asac> i now did all the gcl stuff ;)
<asac> so you want me to abort that?
<awong> heh
<awong> up to you man.  If you're most of the way there, I'm happy to review and land for you.
<asac> awong: right. wonder if its a problem that i only checked out the libav*/ directory ... i assume gcl gets it right from svn info?
<awong> btw, on your guys's build, are you doing the full gyp/make thing?  If so...how are you building our ffmpeg for arm at all?  I don't think we have a config.h checked in for arm.
<awong> asac: I think gcl can handle it.  However, bigger issue is that you're going to want to submit a patch to the source tree.
<awong> and add it to http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/deps/third_party/ffmpeg/patches/to_upstream/ as patch 51.
<awong> The "patched-ffmpeg-mt-source" directory is autogenerated from the tarball and these patches.
<asac> right
<asac> thats what i planned to do
<awong> ah, ok
<asac> you say on the patch in patches/?
<asac> or both?
<asac> oh
<asac> only the patch in patches/?
<asac> that was the question ;)
<asac> sorry
<awong> ah.  yes, that's all you need.
<awong> I'll regenerated the patches tree for you afterwards since Ihave everything already setup.
<asac> ok ... good
<asac> out for a few minutes getting some stuff
<awong> np. I'm here for another hour or so.  Othewrise, feel free to e-mail me (ajwong@chromium.org)
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-10
<asac> ok lucid build still snaps
<asac> :/
<asac> "pure virtual method called" still
<asac> [6134:6134:3368164813:ERROR:/home/asac/chromium-browser-4.0.263.0~svn20091203r33682/build-tree/src/chrome/browser/renderer_host/render_sandbox_host_linux.cc(288)] Could not get pid
<asac> saw that when running in gdm
<asac> fta: ^
<fta> asac, hm, try with --disable-sandbox
<asac> kk
<asac> i thnk i have probs with /dev
<asac> let me first sort that out
<asac> fta: can you run chromium in a chroot well?
<fta> never tried
<fta> not sure the sandbox will work
<fta> it does its own chroot
<shenki> awong: ffmpeg builds for arm as of a week or so ago. there was a small preprocessor issue that landed a few days ago, since then it builds from tot
<hansdampf> i got a little problem with my beagle boar; i put a ubuntu 9.10 on my board and now i got the following problem: if i plug in a keyboard i get the following error: "hub 1-0:1.0 unable to enumerate USB device on port 2", if i plug in any other device, nothing happens
<hansdampf> is this known... or has anybody experiences with this
<lool> hansdampf: This is an issue with your kernel; we don't provide beagleboard/OMAP kernels, I would check with whoever provided your kernel
<ogra_> nice, seems thumb2 already saves us 20MB in image size
<amitk> ogra_: but does the image work? ;)
<ogra_> amitk, imx51 boots (which is my main target for an A1 image) but seems to have issues to install on B3.0 (test on 2.5 is just running) ... dove has issues
<amitk> niceeee
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> hey folks
<lool> Just talked to a French Freescale guy
<lool> who told me that thumb 2 is mostly slower than regular arm code, I was aware the diffence was so significant
<lool> Let's hope that the space savings in cache make up for it
<lool> and he also told me that thumb 2 was bugged on TO2
<lool> So it might cause faultsevery 4 Kb or something he didn't have any detail on
<lool> => we should check for erratas from FSL on thumb 2 issues -- it might break random programs
<ogra> lool, dusing image install i cant see *any* difference in speed on my bababge with lucid
<ogra> *during
<ogra> i was actually expecting to see a speedup
<ogra> but its as slow/fast as karmic was
<armin76> yey
<lool> ogra: Ok
<ogra> lool, we have lucid babbage images, feel free to take a loo ;)
<ogra> and a look as well :P
<lool> I don't have any babbage 2.x
<lool> only 1
<ogra> ah, yeah, you sent them to jamie
<lool> and to asac
<lool> Well I left the 2.0 in london and think it was sent to asac
<ogra> right
<ogra> no, he has a 3.0
<lool> Bah where is that 2.0 then I wonder
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> been sold so they can pay your bonus :)
<armin76> mine!
<ogra> (note tha past tense :) )
<ogra> *the
<lool> ogra: You've got a bonus?  I thought we were all sitting on our bonus this year due to the financial crisis!
<asac> lool: ogra: i got the 2.0 and 3.0 at the same time
<asac> which happened because i wasnt aware i was getting the 3.0 any time soon
<asac> so i have two atm
<asac> which is not really enough itlr
<ogra> heh
<asac> well. but i would give the 2.0 away if i can get a dove ... which currently is a deep whole in my hardware setup
<asac> though i would like to have a dove and two bbg
<asac> or two doves .. etc. if i do porting stuff like the chromium thing i cannot do anything else
<lool> ogra: I was just kidding BTW
<ogra> lool, indeed :)
<lool> I hope you felt bad!  :)
<ogra> well, *i* will get my bonus ... *you* will have to wait until asac sold your babbage :)
<ogra> :P
<asac> i am holiding back lool bonus until he releases his dove board ;)
<lool> I'm holding back my babbage until asac's dove gets sold to ogra!
<asac> haha
<armin76> i'm getting all boards
<ogra> lol
<ogra> soo, how can we end up with 16M initrds now
<lool> armin76: Does Gentoo ship/plans to ship pre-build ARM binaries?
<lool> armin76: I wonder whether you build for hard float; I think that's not well supported with EABI
<lool> *pre-built
<armin76> lool: we do already, but we don't support them
<armin76> http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/
<armin76> nope, no hardfloat
<lool> armin76: what's your optimization level for your public binaries?
<lool> v5/6/7? thumb2?
<lool> armv5tel-softfloat-linux-gnueabi
<lool> Hmm that's old
<lool> I guess you miss hardware for higher than v5
<armin76> yep
<armin76> why do you think i'm always saying that stuff i say? :)
<lool> hehe
<armin76> i got an efika mx now, though
<lool> The one in a nice case?
 * asac runs update-initramfs in verbose mode
<armin76> yep, but its a lange board anyway
<lool> armin76: Did you get a BSP / linux source code with it?
<armin76> lool: yes
<armin76> Linux efikamx 2.6.28-ER1-efikamx #4 PREEMPT Sat Nov 28 16:47:52 CST 2009 armv7l GNU/Linux
<lool> armin76: Oh nice, so you can easily redistribute these patches right?
<lool> asac, ogra: ^ we could at least start from these patches
<lool> AFAIK we still have no public patch stack from pegatron
<armin76> lool: you should ask neko @ #efika
<lool> He came around here once
<armin76> there's no patch, only patched source
<lool> That's "ok"
<lool> The only thing I need is a public source for it
<lool> s/I/we
<lool> Until now we only had non-publishable patches because of foo or bar
<persia> Isn't that why we have diff?
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f1b2e2ab5
<persia> The Netwalker sources (another i.MX51) are also open and available to the public.
<lool> persia: I mean a public location to retrive some form of source
<lool> persia: Good luck splitting the imx51 stuff apart with diff though
<persia> Well, true, but it's better than nothing, no?
<armin76> lool: they aren't public though, they are included in the ssd
<ogra> asac, looks dfine to me
<asac> ogra: the produced initrd is better:
<ogra> weird
<asac> oh no
<armin76> lool: i'll exchange them with a dove *g*
<asac> sorry misread
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1196802 2009-12-10 14:43 initrd.img-2.6.31-601-imx51
<armin76> s/with/for
<ogra> well
<ogra> 11M is still better than 16
<asac> ack
<ogra> asac, i really think we need to compare the contents
<lool> that's 1 MB?
<lool> 1196802 => 1 196 802
<asac> ogra: the contents i already posted
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f98ce43d
<asac> those are all the modules added
<asac> hmm
<ogra> i mean unpack both initrd files
<ogra> and then run diff on a find output
<asac> ogra: i have those unpacked
<asac> ogra: thats what the paste is about
<asac> just for the modules
<ogra> oh, i was confused because it only shows the kernel dir
<asac> yes. because the kernel modules dir has a different name
<asac> so i ran inside
<ogra> ah
<ogra> lets compare the two configs
<asac> ogra: http://pastebin.com/f7538b9e5
<asac> thats the diff for all (ignore the modules)
<asac> so for me it feels like this crypt* stuff is a good target
<asac> thats all new at least
<ogra> ah !
<asac> usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptopenct  usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptpassdev
<asac> usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptopensc  usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot
<ogra> /lib/frimware ...
<ogra> how big is that
<asac> # This list needs to be kept in sync with the one defined in passdev.c
<asac> for fs in ext3 ext2 vfat reiserfs xfs isofs udf; do manual_add_modules "$fs" > /dev/null 2>&1 || true
<asac> done
<asac> thats a bunch of new fs modules
<asac> i guess
<asac> let me check
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build/images$ du -hcs /media/bb4fdb28-11f1-4c72-a345-cc7006aa4898/lib/firmware/
<ogra> 12M	/media/bb4fdb28-11f1-4c72-a345-cc7006aa4898/lib/firmware/
<ogra> thats karmic
<ogra> 2M difference in lucid
<asac> 13700	lib/firmware/
<asac> ogra: all the fs above are definitly one part
<ogra> yeah, that adds up :/
<ogra> though i dont get why the casper initrd isnt that big then
<ogra> image building should have failed
<ogra> the casper initrd.lz is 2.8M
<asac> cryptroot also adds a bunch of get_device_modules
<asac> yes thats odd
<ogra> that might shrink by 1M due to lzma
<asac> +./kernel/net/netfilter/xt_esp.ko
<asac> but all that netfilter module stuff
<asac> where got that added?
<ogra> but then it would still be only 3.8M
<ogra> kernel config
<asac> hmm
<dmart> Hi all— for those who didn't spot it, I raised a bug on squashfs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squashfs/+bug/494667
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494667 in squashfs "[armel] non-ISO-C misaligned pointer punning causes slowness and SIGILLs" [Undecided,New]
<asac> ogra: but the "net" modules are explicitly listed in hook-functions
<asac> so those are pulled in from somewhere else
<asac> you say that hook-functions also looks somewhere else?
<ogra> you mean the NIC drivers or netfilter ?
<asac> ogra: no ... i mean all the netfilter/* modules
<asac> they are now added
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f98ce43d
<asac> +./kernel/net/netfilter/xt_esp.ko
<asac> ...
<asac> also
<asac> +./kernel/net/bridge
<asac> ...
<ogra> generally modules are added from hook-functions
<asac> +./kernel/net/ipv4
<asac> ...
<dmart> Since we are stuck with the 2.6.28 kernel on the buildds for now, I think the quickest workaround is probably to avoid the mksquashfs crashes is  for __packed__ attributes to be added.  This isn't ideal, because it will result in slower execution, but it should avoid the SIGILLs.
<ogra> but every hook script can put additional modules in
<cooloney> ogra: i am going to build a BabbageImageFromScratch, but how to get the latest initrd.img?
<asac> ogra: really look in this: http://pastebin.com/f98ce43d tats really a huge amount of new modules
<asac> ogra: yes. but i dont see netfilter anywhere
<asac> feels like it was previously individual files and now its just the full "net" dir
<ogra> cooloney, use an old one, boot and run update-initramfs in the running system
<cooloney> ogra: ok, thanks, downloading. heh
<asac> dmart: thanks. let me read ;)
<ogra> cooloney, though if you have anything as module that you need to get the rootfs up, that wont work indeed
<persia> ogra: Why not, as long as the module is in the initramfs?
<ogra> persia, because you likely have a version mistmatch
<persia> ogra: Ah, using an old initramfs with a new kernel.  I thought you were suggesting to boot the old initramfs and old kernel, and then install the new kernel and run update-initramfs.
<ogra> right, that works for sure
<cooloney> ogra and persia, yeah, if that works, i can build a new disk with my new kernel installed right?
<ogra> just drop the modules into /lib/modules and copy the kernel binary over vmlinuz
<ogra> then run update-initramfs
<ogra> that will just put them into fis
<cooloney> ogra: ok, got it.
<cooloney> ogra: where can i find the armel rootfs?
<asac> dmart: hmm ok.
<asac> how laborious is fixing the C code?
<ogra> cooloney, you dont have one installed yet ?
<cooloney> ogra: i dd the karmice imx51 release image to a SD card.
<ogra> oh, you didnt install it ?
<cooloney> ogra: so i guess this SD already has the rootfs, right?
<cooloney> ogra: i installed it on a sata driver only,
<ogra> it only has the livefs
<cooloney> ogra: ok, do i need to reinstall i on a SD card or USB disk
<ogra> i would recommend USB
<cooloney> and that installed usb stick contains the rootfs, right?
<persia> cooloney: And a copy of the kernel and the modules, etc.
<persia> It's a full installed system (although there is an extra copy of the kernel and initramfs in some boot location)
<cooloney> persia: yeah, understand.
<cooloney> so how big usb stick is enough for that?
<persia> Recommended minimum secondary storage for an Ubuntu installation is 4G.
<persia> I know some people have managed it with far less, but there's no promises it works with less.
<cooloney> persia and ogra ok, i got it. thanks a lot
<asac> JamieBennett: what did we find so far for casper speed? anything we could fix easily?
<dmart> asac: To me, it looked very laborious to convert the squashfs C code to do aligned access only, unless someone has a good idea about how to do it— it might require quite a lot of code to be rewritten, and the logic of how the output data is built up might have to change.  This doesn't feel feasible for now :(
<asac> kk
<asac> we should at least carry tha tupstream though
<asac> dmart: why did this start to happen in lucid only? and only on that hardware?
<dmart> ... hang on ...
<dmart> Building with -marm might work.  The Jaunty kernel can't cope with all unaligned accesses in Thumb, but should cope if the userland code is ARM.
<dmart> I've added that suggestion to the bug, and I'll give it a try.
<persia> dmart: Would it just be building mksquashfs with -marm, or would the contents matter?
<asac> ok. i think -marm feels acceptable. its not something that impacts user machines.
<persia> asac: Doesn't it affect rootstock users?
<dmart> persia: Do you mean the squashfs contents?  I think that shouldn't matter
<asac> yes. but thats development tool ;)
<asac> so ... developer machines ... or am missing something ?
<persia> Well, most users *are* developers today :)
<dmart> Once we have true Karmic/Lucid buildds, we can switch to -mthumb and it should all work.  So -marm would be a temporary measure for this package.
<dmart> I just rebuild squashfs-tool with -marm and re-ran my test on one of the nettops, and it ran without SIGILL, so I think this may work as a solution.
<asac> thanks dmart
<asac> targetted bug ... assigned to dyfet to prepare the debdiff
 * persia gets confused by http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/squashfs/news/20091202T163929Z.html
<asac> hmm
<persia> I found the issue.  cf. http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/squashfs-tools.html
<persia> But since we have source/binary namespace issues, we run into the same sort of issues why `apt-get source linux` doesn't actually work.
<asac> ack
<asac> should get removed from our arch too then
<persia> Looks like we need to chase that transition in Ubuntu for other reasons, and so would want to do the -marm stuff at the same time.
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<persia> Might need a poke, as it's source removal but not binary removal (and stuff like that tends to confuse busy archive admins)
<asac> dyfet: also look at the package rename at that time maybe
<ogra> linux ?
<ogra> you cant remove linux from armel, it builds versatile
<persia> ogra: apt-get source linux pulls the linux-meta source.  We now have the same issue in that apt-get source squashfs pulls the squashfs source and apt-get source squashfs-tools pulls the squashfs source and apt-get source won't pull the squashfs-tools source without being hit about the head.
<ogra> ah
<ogra> i missed the meta reference :)
<dyfet> Okay...adding -marm itself for arm arch seemed simple enough for squashfs-tools...
<dmart> apt-get --source-only source sounds like it should work to solve this, but it never works for me; I usually have to resort to wget
<asac> guess there is no way to fire off ubiquity at install stage ?
<asac> dyfet: thanks. check if we also want to get the new source from debian or something
<persia> (where hitting about the head is the --only-source parameter)
<ogra> asac, can you elaborate
<asac> maybe two steps
<persia> (except this fails for some reason as well :( )
<dyfet> asac: is there already a bug for this?
<asac> ogra: well. want to trial and error change hooks etc. to see what is adding all those modules
<ogra> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BabbageInstallVariants only ubiquity ?
<asac> ogra: and update-initramfs in chroot yielded a 1.6M initrd only
<ogra> ah, thats what you want
<asac> ogra: i am in a live sesssion. ... wanted to rerun just the last step that triggers that
<ogra> no, it needs to get to the end of the install sadly
<ogra> 1.6M seems to small
<asac> ogra: so what is different from just running update-initramfs in chroot?
<ogra> good question
<asac> which is where i had the verbose output
<asac> ogra: how to best mount dev?
<asac> seems like ubiquity doesnt mount /dev completely
<asac> and the crypt hooks complain about /dev/null non-existing
<ogra> oh
<ogra> that sounds buggy
<ogra> did you check /dev in your initramfs ?
<ogra> *g*
<asac> hmm. not inside it. i checked it in the /target mounted chroot
<ogra> probably it copies any virtual fs
<asac> and there only /dev/pts is mounted
<ogra> yeah, for apt
<ogra> it should mount dev and friends dynamiocally
<asac> are you saying that the hooks are run even in the initramfs? (e.g. not in the /target) ?
<ogra> no
<asac> ok
<persia> asac: Are you trying to update a live image and then reboot it?
<asac> no. i am trying to run the update-initramfs that is run at end of ubiquity before the flashing without running the whole ubiquity
<ogra> persia, he tries to find out how update-initramfs is run from ubiquity
<ogra> asac, grep the ubioquity code is my best suggestion
<asac> i see that its just run. but not sure what env it is run it ;)
<ogra> i know i added stuff to mount certain dirs that were missing in karmic, so i know it mounts unmounts dynamically for each command that needs it
<asac> also i wonder why there is no /dev/null in /target ;)
<asac> ok had to run the install anyway. seems that failing flash busts the SD card somewhat
<ogra>  /dev gets bind mounted dynamically
<asac> so i had to re dd that
<asac> ogra: the full /dev?
<asac> odd ... i will check that
<asac> only saw devpts mounted
<asac> but if its always unmounted that might explain it
<asac> will just do it then
<ogra> check the code, it should have some function like "prepare_chroot()" or some such
<asac> yep
<ogra> that calls the mount commands dynamically right before update-initramfs grub-install and other commands that need it
<ogra> might be named differently ... prepare_target or so ... i dont remember the actual name
<asac> right it bind mounts /dev
<asac>         if not os.path.exists(os.path.join(self.target, 'proc/cmdline')):
<asac>             self.chrex('mount', '-t', 'proc', 'proc', '/proc')
<asac>         if not os.path.exists(os.path.join(self.target, 'sys/devices')):
<asac>             self.chrex('mount', '-t', 'sysfs', 'sysfs', '/sys')
<asac>         misc.execute('mount', '--bind', '/dev', os.path.join(self.target, 'dev'))
<asac> its called chroot_setup
<ogra> ah, right
<asac> ok great. odd that it it leaves devpts mounts behind though ;)
<asac> will check in a few minutes when install failed
<ogra> devpts is used by dpkg/apt for logging
<ogra> they might be needed at that stage
<persia> ogra: To console?
<ogra> to nothing ... i dont even think they are actually used
<ogra> but dpkg spills errors if it cant find them at the start of a package install
<ogra> i think its just kept around to quieten that
 * persia thought logs went to /var/log/* and to <stdout>
<ogra> i think d-i and ubiquity only log to /var/log/* ... d-i just runs a tail -f on tty4
<JamieBennett> asac: just got back, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/CasperSpeedup
<asac> persia: what is universe-contributor about?
<asac> my nm student wants to apply there, but i am not sure if he really should do that rather than motu
<asac> JamieBennett: the more detailed analysis is the script content?
<asac> like for 10adduser?
<persia> asac: #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel are better places to ask that question, but it's a recognition of significant and sustained work within the Ubuntu development community.
<ogra> asac, i think debconf-communicate generally has speed issues
<persia> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#Ubuntu%20Contributing%20Developers
<JamieBennett> asac: yeah, the timings are there for each slow part (i.e. a chroot or a locale generation e.t.c)
<persia> (and feel free to have someone talk to me directly, either here or on oftc about that stuff)
<JamieBennett> asac: next step is to look in more detail exactly what each of these code paths does and see if we can optimise them
<asac> persia: but is that really something developers should apply for?
<asac> i mean developers that already do development for ubuntu?
<JamieBennett> asac: ues
<asac> (after that i will go to some other channel ;))
<persia> asac: Well, it depends on what they are doing.  Contributing Developers get @ubuntu.com email and authority to represent the Ubuntu project.
<persia> There's no related specific upload rights.
<persia> Some development teams require Ubuntu Membership prior to application, and since all Contributing Developers are also members, this can be one way to get it.
<asac> persia: kk
<asac> thx
<persia> asac: By the way, I suspect you're a member of the team (likely through inheritance).
<armin76> he slacks
 * armin76 runs
<asac> feels like i keep my old stuff for ever
<asac> at least for the next 6 month i dont see any change :(
<ogra> just stop doing it :)
<ogra> ignorance ftw !
<persia> Well, both of you are not likely to care, really, because this is all stuff that matters more to people who don't already have root on tens of millions of systems :)
<asac> for NM i can stop and things will survive. for mozilla we all will get fired once the world notices that we are without security updates for year ;)
<ogra> who cares, in one year we'll all use armel devices with chromium
<asac> yeah. still distro reputation can go down quickly
 * persia will probably stick to epiphany
<asac> also mozilla sues us ;)
<asac> in worst case making our brand damage reponsible for loosing their google money at some point ... that would be expensive ;)
<ogra> heh, i would like to see them actually sueing anyone
<ogra> did they ever enforce their policy at court ?
<asac> trademark?
<ogra> yep
<asac> no. but they managed to get all distros not using it
<asac> but three: ubuntu/suse/redhat
<ogra> yep
<asac> so i am sure they will be able to enforce it
<persia> trademark law has enough precedence that as long as they complain about it properly they don't need to have taken it to court.
<asac> right
<persia> (well, perhaps not in some jurisdictions, but at least for most of the places they really care about)
<asac> and since they are really running around forcing folks to stop doing that you cannot say they handled it to openly
 * ogra goes to call sudo make sandwich ... 
<asac> enjoy
<asac> dyfet: thanks for drafting the ooffice spec. in the work items i added a few options (from minimal to almost-perfect integration)
<asac> do those make sense? can you add them to the implementation section too?
<asac> hmm. noticed that bindmounting /dev is slightly different from the original /dev
<asac> like /dev/shm has different attributes in /dev than in the bindmounted location
<asac> odd
<asac> bindmounting /dev/shm somewhat fixes this
<ogra> shouldnt cause our issues though
<dyfet> asac: I realized when reviewing specs that it got lost from when we did the original split....
<asac> ogra: no. but it cauess issues for chromium when run in chroot
<asac> it uses /dev/shm for sandboxing
<ogra> ah
<asac> dyfet: right. thanks a lot
<asac> dyfet: to make it perfect putting one long sentence for the three integration variants i put into the work items would be great
<asac> put that to implementation section
<dyfet> ok
<asac> problem is that its pretty hard to do the integration compared to mailto:
<asac> thats why i want three potential solutions to be in there
<dyfet> yea...I was thinking about that issue :)
<asac> 1st. simple bookmark+ open browser integration
<asac> 2nd. auto import when double clicking (but no back and forth synch)
<asac> 3rd. gvfs gdocs mount for Documents folder
<asac> i think those are the approaches i put into the work items ... having a sentence for each would be good
<dyfet> asac: so your suggesting we turn the document into a browser bookmark entry?
<asac> dyfet: no. 1st. approach is simple. it just allows you to open the borwser with gdocs if you click on the "office" launcher icon
<asac> no import etc.
<asac> also adding a bookmark to the browser might be ok
<asac> 2nd. is about importing office documents if you want to open them
<asac> using libgdata
<asac> and then opening a browser with just gdocs opened and the right folder maybe or even file
<asac> if we are really smart we could rename that file at that time and replace it with a link to it in gdocs
<asac> but that can get out-of-sync
<asac> so i am not sure
<asac> rather would wnat to have 3. which would import it on first click and move it to the mounted Documents folder
<asac> so starting there it would work to just open it in browser and also we wont get out of sync if you move files in gdocs
<dyfet> yes, each has some ugly aspects...
<dyfet> though a simple mime helper app could be written in python to do any of these things...
<asac> dyfet: well. if you can think of a forth ... potential perfect option feel free to discuss that :)
<asac> the gvfs mount in Documents feels for me like the best solution
<dyfet> If I can I will
<asac> almost perfect.
<asac> when you click on a file outside of the moint you would get asked if you want to import it
<asac> and then the file would be moved to some "backup" location
<asac> so you usually just use the mounted location
<asac> dyfet: but imo all close to perfect solutions are off what we can do for lucid (e.g. 3. needs a bunch of work on the gdocs backend for gvfs)
<asac> but writing the ideas down makes sense still
<dyfet> yes, there is always the option of deferring it, too, in this case
<asac> dyfet: let me know when you wrote the 3 ideas down so i can just approve the spec for now ;)
<asac> that would make it done imo
<dyfet> I initially added it to the spec already, but I think I need to expand on the third one
<asac> dyfet: just write one sentence for each outlining the implementation/integration approach
<dyfet> thats what I did
<asac> ok
 * asac checks wiki again
<asac> dyfet: maybe make bullet points out of the three approaches
<dyfet> okay :)
<asac> that improves visual recognizability in the spec
<asac> dyfet: the third would also open the browser with the right location after import
<asac> also if you click on the mounted documents the browser would be opened too of coures
<asac> (or openoffice if user chooses to open with openoffice)
<asac> cool. so what i will do is send a request to design team to make a design suggestion for the wizards ... i see three wizards atm: a) select preferred mail handler, b) select preferred office handler, c) import wizard (if we implemnt that)
<asac> also we need icons like outlined in the work items
<asac> for generic mail ... and office (with option to overlay webservice  branding based on users selection)
<asac> ogra: so yeah. cryptroot adds 13.5m of modules
<asac> basically all the drivers in the world
<asac> now i need to find that package ;)
<asac> dpkg -S cryptroot on lucid anyone?
<asac> bug 495161 filed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495161 in cryptsetup "initramfs cryptroot hook bloats armel initrd by adding >13M of compressed modules" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495161
 * persia stops trying to install initramfs-tools on lucid to verify
<asac> yeah ;)
<persia> I only had another 27 minutes to wait for the download to complete :)
<persia> (including dependencies, etc.)
<asac> persia: heh. keep on going
<asac> having lucid ready will be handy ;)
<persia> I have lucids available for about half the architectures I use.  I should get to 75% this weekend, and probably 100% next week.
<persia> It's just that I don't currently run any lucid live systems, so need to install the low-level stuff (rather than just forwarding X from a chroot).
<persia> (again, I should have at least two running lucid environments by next week)
<awong> asac: re the aac.c arm patch for chromium, hclam apparently has a fix open for it, and will be submitting it soon.  The -fPIC change should also land sometime today.  So, things should be good probably by later today or tomorrow.
<asac> awong: great. thatnks for the update
<asac> awong: so he will land more fixes than for ffmpeg?
<awong> no prob. Thanks for bringing it up.
<awong> fbarchard had the -fPIC change yestertday but it broke other parts of our build I think, so he had to revert.  hclam is working on various arm things (I actually don't know exactly what) and one of them is that compile fix.  I just asked him to try and submit that compile fix early.
<awong> FYI, video performance on arm is probably going to be pretty dismal for chromium right now.  I saw some tests of the performance here, and it super slow/choppy.  There's actually some bugs in our rendering logic that doesn't handle super slow processers well for video and leads to exteremly bad behavior in the frame dropping code.  hclam was working on that last, but don't know his status exactly.
<ogra> asac, you rock !
<asac> awong: thx. first we need a working build though ;)
<awong> asac: completely agree. :)
<asac> hmm the installer is quite slow imo
<asac> plars: so reformatting existing partitions seems to be buggy. crashes ubiquity. but deleting partition and creating works though
<persia> Adjusting partitions on flash tends to do wonky things with the FTL anyway (assuming you're looking at issues installing to USB flash)
<plars> plars: hmm, mine crashed even when repartitioning
<persia> plars: I tend to have better luck with much abused USB flash doing an erase rather than a write every once in a while.  How this really happens depends on the firmware, but at least for the Elecom keys I prefer, dd if=/dev/zero of=${flash device} bs=${flash eraseblock size} seems to do the right thing.
<persia> Then it needs to have a new partition table written from scratch, etc.
<asac> plars: yes. reformatting is what makes it choke for me
<asac> if i really add parition or something its ok
<asac> just if i select previously used partition and set it to / or something
<asac> hmm. bad issues ;)
<asac> on reboot
<plars> asac: were you able to get around the install failure by removing the hook from /target
<asac> also usb errors about bad device descriptors
<asac> plars: yes. after the "copying files ..." stage
<asac> but before "flashing kernel"
<asac> you need to remove the cryptroot stuff
<asac> or actually comment out one line
<plars> gotta reboot, brb
<plars> asac: where would the line need to be commented from?
<asac> plars: can you paste that file ;)
<asac> i just lost it
<asac> (and the image even)
<asac> plars: are you good at launchpadlib writing ;)?
<asac> (by coincident)
<plars> asac: good? I wouldn't say so, I've done some basic things though
<asac> ;)
<plars> asac: if you have ideas for scripts, I'd love to work on them though
<asac> for the relesae team report we basically need a script that gives info about lucid targetted bugs added/fixed/triaged in last week with armel tag i guess
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/ReleaseStatus/Lucid
<asac> so that
<asac> the RC bugs section basically ;)
<asac> somehow automized
<asac> not sure if one can easily query if something got closed/etc. in last week though
<persia> I don't think that can be queried, but we can get a list e.g. daily or 6-hourly and then compare them periodically.
<persia> Needs some client-side storage.
<awong> asac: http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=34297  Hopefully that fixes the compile issues
<asac> rock on
<asac> yeah client side storage is bad ;)
<asac> but if thats the only way its better than having to look through all bugs ;)
<persia> client-side storage doesn't need to be bad.  There are enough folk about with always-on servers.
<asac> awong: great. so fPIC is still waiting for some issues?
<persia> I'm not sure I really want to code it, but I certainly could host it if nobody else wished to do so.
<asac> thanks persia
<asac> so getting a weekly dump of targetted bugs with its state in a filterable/diffable form
<asac> would be good i think
 * persia wonders what "thanks" is for
<asac> for the offer and for caring ;)
<awong> asac: nope, that should be fixed too.  http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=34284
<persia> Oh, good.  Let me know if nobody else will write it, as it would be an excuse to learn lplib, but hosting is easy.
<asac> awong: hmm. there is no PIC mentioned there
<awong> asac: yeah, it's int he changelog, but not in the diff.  However, if you look at the ffmpeg.gyp file, it has -fPIC in the cflags section for ['target_arch=="arm"', {.
<asac> great
<asac> thanks!!
<asac> we switched to 4am UTC for daily snapshots so i can copy that to builders for arm right away tomorrow morning
<awong> no prob.  I didn't do the work. :)  Let me know if things still don't work for some reason.
<asac> hmm. i had one patch for chromium i gave fta
<asac> let me check
<asac> its basically about brokenness for non armv7=0 builds
<asac> ah right
<asac> its skia.gyp
<asac> the SSE source is not excluded if its not armv7=1
<asac> and also the opts are not added
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/338225/
<awong> Okay.  If fta has the patch, he can submit it for review and the skia guys can have a look.
<asac> thats the new block in skia.gyp needed
<asac> replacing it in skia.gyp
 * asac should get a git tree of chromium i guess
<asac> or svn checkout at least ;)
<asac> fta: do you need anything from me for the skia.gyp changes?
<awong> heh. seeming like it. :)  And we should get you into the authors file to clear all the hurdles.
<asac> right.
<asac> i will take that as an action ;)
<asac> to sign contributor agreement etc.
<asac> and setup svn
<fta> i don't really have much time atm
<asac> all fine ;)
<fta> busy with work
<asac> plars: what timezone are you in?
<persia> ( UTC -6 )
<asac> weather clock is sorted by name
<asac> not UTC offset :/
<asac> what is that? chicago?
<persia> I use Morelia for that timezone.
<asac> what is morelia
<asac> is that in US?
<awong> first search result says Mexico.
<persia> Yep, that's it.
<asac> the region selection in weather clock can be ... erm... improved ;)
<asac> its like a zillion scrollable menu ;)
<persia> I know.  That's part of why I try to pick odd city names.
<asac> morelia is not in there :(
<asac> hmm i have dallas
<asac> thats enough ;)
<persia> Hrm.  Dallas works.
<asac> yeah ;)
<awong> clearly the right solution woudl be to reduce it down to one choice.  That way the users can't be confused with having too many options.  And ofcourse, that one choice should be something htat's 30minutes off of UTC.
<persia> awong: Why choose 30 minutes when 15 and 45 are available?
<asac> i think we should just use the ubiquity timezo9n selector
<asac> thats great thing
<asac> though some cities could deserve a point ;)
<asac> i clicked on berlin and got prague or something similar close
<asac> timezone is the same though
<persia> Except weather doesn't work.
<persia> I was very annoyed last week because I couldn't pick a location near where I was, and so couldn't see the weather.
<asac> ;)
<asac> weather was too broken so i only use it for time now ;)
<asac> the old weather thing worked at least
<persia> So it's not 5 degrees, feels like 0.4 there?
<asac> not sure if they moved to an "open" serive to get weather datra now ;)
<awong> persia: are there actually timezones that are 15 and 45 mins off? I only knew of the 30-min ones...
<persia> Yes.
 * persia hunts one up
<persia> http://www.worldtimezone.com/wtz-names/wtz-wct.html is one example
<awong> oh fun.
<awong> I'm so glad icu exists.
<persia> ICU?
<awong> http://site.icu-project.org/
<persia> Oh, for the timezone calculations?
<awong> yeah
<persia> heh.
<persia> Actually, I can't find any :15 timezones.  Only :00, :30, and :45.  Odd, that.
<asac> is there a way to grab the pre-image livefs somewhere?
<asac> what timezone is pacific e.g. what city?
<persia> Santa Fe
<persia> Or Portland
<asac> its  not in there
<asac> even tokio isnt
<persia> Los Angeles?
<asac> neither
<asac> nor sf
<asac> let me check portland
<persia> Try Tokyo.  We don't spell it that way anymore.
<asac> seattle neither
<persia> Vancouver?
<asac> persia: well i looked for Tok*
<asac> nothing
<persia> Mountain View?  Redmond?
<persia> Sacramento?
<asac> ha
<asac> there is a "United states" submenu ;)
<asac> with pacific
<persia> I'm surprised Tokyo isn't there.  Japan used to have lots of timezones, and settled on Tokyo time (except for Okinawa) about 50 years ago.
<persia> Aha!
<asac> maybe there is a "japan" submenu
<asac> ;)
<asac> or asia
<persia> Probably Asia/Tokyo
<persia> (That's what LP calls my timezone)
<asac> but given the length of the top level list thats ridiculous
<persia> Indeed.
<asac> antartica ;9
<asac> is a submenu
<asac> australia
<asac> too
<asac> but no asia ;)
<asac> wow
<persia> Australia deserves a submenu: there's something like 10 timezones.
<asac> even chile and congo are submenus ;)
<persia> (because some states do DST and others don't, and there's WCT, etc.)
<persia> Chile gets interesting, just because there's something like a 3-hour gap in the middle of the timezones it spans.
<asac> ok added taiwan
<asac> thats as close as i get to japan ;)
<persia> That's not my timezone.
<persia> It's off by one.
<asac> i know
<persia> OK.
<asac> what city do you have in weather applet?
<persia> Sydney, Tokyo, Berlin, London, Boston, Morelia, Portland
<asac> morelia isnt there for me
<asac> tokyo neither :(
<asac> did you set that by latitude?
<persia> Nope, but I set it in Jaunty.
<asac> err long...
 * persia upgrades rather than reinstalling
<asac> ok i give up
<asac> enough time wsated scrolling an endless menu ;)
<persia> I can give you lat/long if that helps.
<asac> guess i am better in my head :)
<persia> OK.  About livefs images.
<asac> no. i can remember its taiwan + 1 ?
<asac> or -1 ?
<persia> heh :)
<persia> +1
<asac> ok
<asac> so its 8:45 ;)
<asac> quite early :)
<persia> They do exist.  They can be accessed, but I think they are only accessible to livefs-builder admins and ubuntu-cdimage by default.
<asac> ok livefs is much better ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<persia> I tend to just pull them from the image, because that's easier.
<asac> have a script ready for that?
<asac> or monuted?
<persia> (or construct them myself with livecd-rootfs)
<asac> do you have a full mirror?
<asac> i would like to have something that matches what we produce
<asac> not something "close"
<persia> `sudo mount src/images/foo.img /mnt; cp /mnt/casper/squashfs.img src/scratch/squashfs.img; sudo umount /mnt`
<persia> As long as the archive is consistent, running livecd-rootfs locally will produce the same thing as the livefs-builders, unless there is something odd about them.
<persia> (like the mksquashfs bug we were discussing earlier)
<asac> persia: hm thought the image cannot be mounted because its has multiple partitions etc.
<asac> oh
<asac> i will figure ;)
<persia> OOps.  script error.
<persia>  `sudo mount src/images/foo.img /mnt; cp /mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs  src/scratch/squashfs.img; sudo umount /mnt`
<persia> Oh, if you're working with the multipartitioned SD image, just use losetup.
 * persia hunts up kirkland's excellent blog post
<persia> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2008/10/mounting-kvm-disk-image.html
<persia> So, you run losetup and kpartx before my script, and mount /dev/loopN to /mnt
<asac> yeah
<asac> that will do i guess
<asac> great
<asac> bookmarked till i try
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-11
<asac> hmm. those dvi things on babbage boards. are those compatible with VGA? or do they only support digital?
<plars> asac: US Central
<asac> yeah
<asac> so with commenting out the lines
<asac> i end up with a console login ;)
<asac> and i cnanot log in because of these timestamp issues i suspect
<asac> if you paste that file i can show it you ;)
<asac> you need to edit that after "Copying Files ..." (i could change it at about 60%
 * asac out
<Mendocinox> Good morning to everybody
<Mendocinox> any Ubuntu issue on ARM9, Anyka 7802L/266Mhz processor it is possible?
<lool> Mendocinox: We don't have any kernel for that, but the jaunty / 9.04 userspace should work
<lool> later ones will not
<Mendocinox> lool: thanks. the distro names 9.04 userspace?
<Mendocinox> Where can I find that?
<lool> Mendocinox: I mean Ubuntu jaunty / Ubuntu 9.04 for ARM
<lool> You can find it at http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<lool> Usually accessed with APT
<Mendocinox> thank you very much for your help, lool brother
<asac> ogra: so we want to try the new kernel asap i guess? who will get that in?
<ogra> cooloney will care for imx51 i think
<asac> on the other front i would like to not land uboot for imx51 until we have a booting install image. ... unless we dont find what is going on
<asac> does that make sense?
<ogra> yes
<asac> not saying we shouldnt work on uboot ... just not land it until we have an image that works more or less well to hand out. if we think uboot is safe to land we can just do it once we have it though
<asac> ogra: do you know when ncommander will be back?
<asac> e.g. do we need to find someone else checking dove?
<ogra> yeah, i will do some scripting in my holidays on boring days :)
 * ogra checks googlecal
<asac> hey ... holidays should be holy
<ogra> nah
<ogra> i'll be bored enough
<asac> ogra: so cooloney is imx51 ... who is dove?
<ogra> and i have to read mail at least every second day ... i dont like to return from holidays having thethousands of mails waiting
<ogra> ericm i think
<asac> ericmiao?
<asac> yeah
<ogra> but we should probably as in #kernel to be sure
<asac> maybe he can help us? those issues dont really feel like they start in user space ;)
 * ogra gets between 400 and 600 mails per day ... i wont stay away from my mailbox for more than a week
<ogra> i think they are a combo of HW and toolchain
<asac> lool: status on my dove board ;)?
<ogra> i want to have the switch to uboot for imx51 done in my first workweek after my holiday
<asac> yes.
<ogra> (i.e. by jan. 8th)
<ogra> so we can do some testbuilds before A2 freeze
<asac> i will probably do some excersizes with uboot just for fun (not really for image, but to get used to the whole procedure etc.)
<asac> yeah.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> you should get yourself a beagleboard
<lool> asac: No, I worked mostly on python policy in the last two weeks
<asac> i would like to get a working install this year though
<lool> I'm starting to see the end of it
<asac> hmm
<ogra> its great for exercises on uboot :)
<lool> asac: You say on ubuntu-devel@ that thumb2 improves performance, but it generally does not
<ogra> or for any exercises :)
<asac> lool: thats what was said ;)
<ogra> lool, it should according to arm
<lool> asac: You said "While this improves performance"
<lool> asac: And it does not
<ogra> lool, and given that we have smaller binaries it must actually
<asac> i only carry forward the marketing stuff communicates
<ogra> probably not noticeabled
<lool> It decreases cache pressure
<lool> But code will actually run slower
<ogra> because of compression ?
<lool> No
<asac> lool: what counts is that the overall performance of the system is supposed to be better
<lool> asac: It's just FYI; I personally thought Thumb2 was faster until yesterday
<asac> lool: ok thanks ;)
<asac> i am not sure what exactly is faster/slower on the CPU level
<asac> just that what we are doing is supposed to improve performance summed up
<lool> Did someone look at how big the .kos are on armel?
<lool> du -hs `find /lib/modules/2.6.32-7-generic -type d -name crypto` => stupidly small numbers
<lool> Biggest is 852K    /lib/modules/2.6.32-7-generic/kernel/crypto
<asac> lool: the problem is that all modules are copied
<asac> its a bug
<lool> (uncompressed -- don't see how that could bloat by MBs on armel)
<shenki> lool: do you have some sources for your claims (not that i'm questioning you, I'm interested in this topic)
<lool> asac: What's the list of dirs?
<asac> or are you not referring to the bug?
<asac> lool: all dirs. we tracked it down
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/495161
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495161 in cryptsetup "initramfs cryptroot hook bloats armel initrd by adding >13M of compressed modules" [Critical,Triaged]
<lool> shenki: A Freescale guy who told me it was documented in ARM docs
<lool> shenki: Note that performance of some programs might improve if they fit in the L2 cache thanks to T2 instead of having to be read from RAM on e.g. every loop
<asac> is thumb2 realized in microcode?
<lool> shenki: But in general, without taking care of cache it's actually slower
<asac> (/me thought arm doesnt do microcode ... but has no clue to be honest)
<lool> asac: I have no idea
<shenki> lool: the instruction decode slows it down? or...
<lool> shenki: I have no idea
<shenki> lool: is this in comparision to 'thumb' (not v2) or ARM?
<asac> we hopefully will get some benchmarks at some point ;)
<lool> I didn't look at that ARM errata, but that guy was reasonnable and very confident on this
<lool> shenki: It's thumb2 versus arm
<shenki> asac: im thinking i might re-do my tests with thumb2 vs ARMv7 :)
<shenki> http://jms.id.au/wiki/TheresSomethingOnMyArm
<ogra> asac, heh, we seem to have a race on the bug both duplicating each other :)
<shenki> asac: there is a writeup of the tests ive done
<asac> ogra: really?
<asac> i am just posting things we find
<asac> ;)
<ogra> me too
<asac> the bug seems ok to me
<lool> asac: I've read the comments on that bug already
<lool> asac: I don't know what the find outputs on armel systems
<asac> ogra: i was faster ;)
<lool> On my ubuntu install it's really small
<ogra> yeah, you definately win :)
<asac> lool: the find outputs empty
<asac> thats one of the things we are investigating:
<ogra> lool, see the last two comments
<asac> a) add a safety belt: dont call copy_modules_dir if archcrypto is empty
<asac> b) find out why on arm archcrypto is empty in the first place; if the find needs to be adjusted to it.
<lool> So your find returns empty
<lool> ok
<ogra> right
<lool> asac: Both have to be addressed
<ogra> asac, b) is easy ... there is no crypto dir at all
<lool> shenki: I asked about power usage too, but he said it was similar or identical
<asac> lool: yes. title of those is:
<asac> two things to do here:
<asac> a)
<asac> b)
<ogra> root@ubuntu:/# grep SAHARA boot/config-2.6.31-601-imx51
<ogra> CONFIG_MXC_SAHARA=y
<ogra> # CONFIG_MXC_SAHARA_POLL_MODE is not set
<ogra> # CONFIG_MXC_SAHARA_USER_MODE is not set
<ogra> the crypto stuff for imx51 is compiled in
<asac> ogra: yeah. so a) is enough ;)
<ogra> no modules you could find
<lool> asac: I was suggesting to do both because you wrote here "thats one of the things we are investigating"
<shenki> lool: what kind of engineer was your freescale friend? (how far down in the stack)
<lool> I thought it meant you would only do one of the two
<asac> right. sorry
<asac> no
<asac> both
<lool> shenki: *cough*
<asac> maybe it was a powerpc fanatic ;)
<shenki> :)
<asac> i can only say that i can act quicker with 2 thumbs ;) rather than one cut off ;)
<ogra> or the office gardener :)
<lool> shenki: Actually http://www.arm.com/products/CPUs/archi-thumb2.html shows that thumb2 is not higher performance
<lool> shenki: It's faster than *thmb 1*!
<shenki> hrm. wtf did they invent thumb2 then!?
<lool> So I guess the higher performance stuff comes from thumb1 comparisons
<asac> the high level outcome of that is definitly better performance for the whole system
<lool> shenki: Well it might overall be better than ARM in some cases
<asac> if no net improvement on CPU level, size reduction is good :)
<lool> shenki: And your binaries are smaller too
<shenki> yeah, cache, memory...all ins
<armin76> for windows *g*
<lool> asac: You might see larger code performing *slower* though
<lool> let's say firefox for instance
<shenki> chromium is 30% smaller ARM v thumb
<shenki> s/ins/wins
<lool> I don't think firefox fits in cache
<lool> Anyway, /me returns to python policy stuff
<asac> no. but if size is smaller its still faster to get from mem to cpu
<asac> even if not in cache
<asac> thats my ignorant idea of this
<asac> anyway... details ;)
<asac> real life will show if this was worth it ;)
<asac> plars: do we have a bug about busted dove image? maybe we should open one?
<asac> plars: can you confirm that a lucid chroot on modern dove doesnt work at all?
<plars> asac: yes, 494831
<asac> (to narrow down if its only kernel problem)
<asac> bug 494831
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494831 in linux-mvl-dove "Alignment trap/Unhandled fault errors on boot" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494831
<asac> plars: feel free to target such obvious release blockers for lucid
<plars> asac: will give it a try
<asac> done
<asac> ok added tags
<asac> also subscribe dmart
<asac> subscribed
<plars> asac: so do you believe that less likely to be kernel, more likely to be toolchain?
<ogra> asac, do we want to duplicate Bug 494827 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494827 in ubiquity "Installing on babbage 3, crashed at ~98%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494827
<asac> ogra: yeah
<asac> plars: i dont know . i hope its either or ... and not a combination
<asac> but starting with a chroot will help checking that imo
<ogra> though let me quickly replace the script in a test install and see if ubiquity actually survives
<ogra> well, FSVO quickly :)
<asac> ogra: it survives
<asac> i tried it
<asac> it installs etc.
<asac> at least when commenting the lines after "Copying files..."
<ogra> a full ubiquity run ?
<asac> yes
<asac> at about 60% you can change the file
<asac> and it will just succeed
<ogra> well, i'll do it anyway since i want a lucid install
<asac> ogra: the install doesnt boot here. seems to be usb-storage problem though
<asac> so maybe with a different disc variant it will work
<asac> well it boots
<ogra> i'll check
<asac> just doesnt start X
<asac> you end up at the console
<asac> and gdm cannot be killed/restarted without locking up the whole system
<armin76> feature
<ogra> i'll investigate that once i have a proper install
<ogra> hmm, ubiquity doesnt really like to be re-run if it crashed once apparently
<ogra> thats annoying
<asac> ogra: reusing existing partitions is broken too
<asac> so delete + create partition to workaround
<ogra> i always to a full reinstall
<asac> plars: do we have a bug on that already?
<asac> hmm.
<ogra> no need to delete for that
<asac> ogra: maybe your usb is busted now?
<ogra> just check "use complete device"
<asac> not here ;)
<asac> i have a good karmic partition on that i want to keep
<ogra> ah
<asac> until i have stacked up hardware redundancy
<ogra> i have an extra disk for that
<asac> yeah
<asac> will get that too soon i guess
<ogra> a well partitioned disk with separate home etc ...
<plars> asac: on what?
<ogra> though i started doing my work on SATA recently
<asac> 15:23 < asac> ogra: reusing existing partitions is broken too
<asac> 15:23 < asac> so delete + create partition to workaround
<ogra> so its not that important anymore
<asac> ubiquity
<asac> plars: ^^
<ogra> its partman, not ubiquity
<plars> asac: hmm... sounds familiar, like possibly something we filed a while back and got untagged because it was not specific to armel
<plars> asac: will have to search around for it
<asac> thx
<asac> ogra: yeah
<asac> also ubiquity is really really slow on arm imo
<asac> not sure what they do, but it feels not really designed for speed
<asac> similar to update-manager :)
<ogra> yes, lool filed a bug for that around jaunty
<ogra> still open iirc
<asac> actually i edited the hook file at about 58%
<asac> then at about 60% the change was gone
<asac> feels like it copies everything twice or something
<asac> or i didnt hit save properly
<ogra> i'll replace the file while langpacks are downloaded ;)
<asac> but that doenst make the general slowness go away
<ogra> its the throughput ...
<asac> grapics driver is also sucky ;)
<ogra> the USB controller gets you something like 16MB/s
<asac> displaying stuff alone is really slow
<asac> yeah
<asac> could be
<ogra> there is no graphics driver
<asac> but but but
<ogra> its framebuffer
<asac> its also happning for things like timezone selection etc.
<armin76> video killed the radio star
<ogra> the driver that exists is 100% closed source
<asac> i know.
<ogra> and we dont include the imx-libs package yet
<asac> is that something for restricted?
<ogra> i'll push that to the archive during this cycle
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<ogra> parts of it ...
<ogra> there are binary files for video codecs
<ogra> but i split the package already, look in the P3A
<ogra> with imx-libs we at least have a 2D gpu API available ...
<asac> cool
<asac> will check
<ogra> and a vpu for gstreamer
<asac> have to run for lunch and then prepare the release report
<ogra> weird ... ubiwuity is sitting at partitoning at 5% since 20min
<ogra> no errors or anything
<ogra> err
<ogra> so now i'm confused, i got dropped back to the partitioner step
<plars> ogra: this sounds like the usb problems I was seeing
<ogra> there are no errors anywhere
<plars> ogra: I got an on screen error, and a lot of spam in dmesg though
<ogra> nothing ...
<ogra> dmesg is fine, installer debug log is fine
<ogra> it just starts over
<ogra> i rebooted now
<lool> suihkulokki: Did you manage to get your LD_PRELOAD exec() wrapper working with qemu-arm?
 * ogra doesnt get it, same issue, no errors ... the same image worked fine on the same hardware yesterday
<asac> JamieBennett: can you check if there is more to add to weekly summary?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/ReleaseStatus/Lucid
<ogra> its also extremely slow
<ogra> sigh, what is that
<asac> ogra: there are bugs with usb imo
<ogra> asac, no errors at all
<suihkulokki> lool: yeah, I have even a nice demo ready
<ogra> and after the first try the disk was properly partitioned
<suihkulokki> now I just need to get it uploaded somewhere with a readme
<asac> ogra: yes. repartitioning is a problme
<asac> did you unmount it before starting ubiquity?
<ogra> nope
<asac> yo uneed to do that
<ogra> i never had to do that
<ogra> and i would expect any errors to show up in any log files
<asac> right
<lool> suihkulokki: Cool!  may I help?
<asac> i think its a regression, but we seem to have big bugs on resetting usb devices/ports
<ogra> i see the partitioning steps in the logs and in dmesg
<lool> suihkulokki: It looks like it's something I definitely want to use instead of the static binary
<ogra> and they finish properly
<asac> ogra: for me ubiquity crashed
<lool> suihkulokki: Do you have a name for it?
<asac> and UI stayed up
<asac> so you didnt see it
<ogra> then ubiquity jumps back to the partitioner
<asac> think it forked a process that crashed and then waits for ever fo rthat to end
<ogra> no
<lool> suihkulokki: Perhaps in qemu itself?
<ogra> i can even watch the slideshow while it hangs at 5%
<ogra> until it gets me back to the partitioner
<ogra> where i then see that it properly formatted and partitioned
<asac> good. cant you then continue?
<asac> oh reusing existing partitions definitly crashes ubiquitiy ;)
<ogra> yes, to get into the same loop
<asac> ogra: try advanced.
<asac> remove partition, add new ... continue
<asac> thats what i used
<asac> and it worked
<ogra> i *dont* reuse existing partitions
<suihkulokki> lool: will you be arount in ~2h ?
<suihkulokki> bit busy atm
<ogra> i click "use entire disk"
<asac> ogra: well. still just try that. if that works we can have someone else gather the details for the bug
<ogra> i did the exact same thing three or four times yesterday
<asac> ogra: dont use that. maybe thats broken ;)
<ogra> and it worked flawless
<asac> hmm
<asac> well. ;)
<asac> maybe reboot and try again ;)?
<ogra> i did that two times already
<lool> suihkulokki: Yes
<asac> ogra: then try what i suggested. use advanced
<asac> ;)
<lool> Well I might leave a bit at that time, but worst case leave a message here
<ogra> i'm using the same image (same SD even) in the exact same HW i used yesterday
<ogra> going the exact same way i did yesterday
<ogra> well, i'll try your suggestion
<ogra> though i dont get why that issue shows up at all
<ogra> especially without *any* error messages
 * ogra reboots
<ogra> asac, i agree though that if its in that state everything gets unusable slow
<suihkulokki> as for the name, it is called croco atm
<lool> W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 65872 1
<lool> Tss
<suihkulokki> not tried on ubuntu, but I think croco too is affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/452175
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 452175 in bash "Random segfaults when using ld.so explicitly to start a program" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lool> Never seen that one yet
<lool> suihkulokki: The loop doesn't segfault for me (on amd64)
<lool> while :; do /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /bin/bash -c '/usr/bin/which apt-get'; done
<lool> Ah right it's noted in the bug that amd64 works
<ogra> sigh
<ogra> so i zeroed out the disk ...
<ogra> same issue
<asac> yes. not sure. i had tons of issues with partman
<asac> only way it worked was to remove a partition manually, add it then
<asac> i will do another install i guess
<asac> ogra: how can i make an install image out of a converted boot image without needing to put everything on it?
<asac> is there a trick or should i just do a fresh dd ?
<ogra> do a fresh dd
<ogra> you would need to manually replace the initrd and change the cmdline
<ogra> to get the casper bits
<asac> k
<ogra> funny is that the led on my usb key flashes madly
<ogra> if i wouldnt knoe better i'd say its copying
<ogra> *know
<asac> ogra: would it be easy for you to check whether its ok with the old kernel?
<ogra> ha !
<ogra> this time it moved on
<asac> see ;)
<ogra> formatting just took ages
<asac> be patient ;)
<ogra> it has never been that slow
<ogra> and i use the same USB key for all my test installs since jaunty
<asac> ok doing an install on a SD card now
<asac> since the ext4 issues feel liks usb related
<asac> also i want a fixed hwclock :/
 * ogra has no hwclock probs 
<ogra> just give up your resistance to ethernet cables ;)
<armin76> use reiser4 *g*
<asac> haha
<asac> nework manager works great ;)
<asac> just not on livecd before X
<ogra> oho !
<ogra> write error on swap device
<ogra> i guess thats my issue
<ogra> its spilling the console but doesnt show up in any log
 * ogra suspects compcache is broken
<ogra> oh my
<ogra> hmm, calling swapoff -a wasnt so clever it seems
<asac> ogra: so my test install is now at apt stage ;)
<asac> (test install on SD as usb was broken)
<ogra> as USB ?
<asac> usb-storage big thing that is
<ogra> oh, as usb was broken ...
 * ogra read SD as usb :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> no
<ogra> well, there is definately something wonky with swap
<ogra> but i couldnt find out if its compcache or the swap device on disk
<ogra> the latter would explain your usb issues though
<ogra> (that you have to unmount etc)
<ogra> and also the slowness
<asac> ogra: swap might be related to the usb prob
<asac> but not 100% sure
<asac> ogra: can i disable this bootsplash thing easily with redboot?
<asac> i hav ethe feeling i dont see enough ;)
<ogra> install redboot-tools on your x86 machine
<asac> hmm. installer downloads language packs if there is net
<ogra> yeah
<asac> thats bad ;)
<ogra> perferct time to apply the crypto fix :)
<asac> i dont need lang packs
<asac> oh there is a skip
<ogra> right
<asac> not sure if should hit that ;)
<asac> lets wait
<ogra> swapoff /dev/ramzswap0 ...
<ogra> thats speeding things up a lot
<asac> hmm
 * asac doesnt try that at 98% ;)
<ogra> and i didnt have any issues with partitioning this time
<ogra> heh, no
<ogra> you have to do it right after boot
<ogra> before anything has swapped
<asac> 100% ;)
<asac> gogogo
<asac> its getting late
<ogra> 40% in 20min .... new speed record
<asac> yes. restarting now ;)
<asac> i saw an odd diff when looking through the kernel update we had in lucid
<asac> ogra: why was there an update?
<asac> thought there were no changes
<ogra> merge with the latest upstream source
<asac>                 uv_cpu_hub_info(cpu)->m_val = m_val;
<asac> -               uv_cpu_hub_info(cpu)->n_val = m_val;
<asac> +               uv_cpu_hub_info(cpu)->n_val = n_val;
<ogra> if .31 gets updated the branch gets re-merged
<asac> either it was a bad bug before
<asac> or its a bad bug now ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i guess the latter
<ogra> but lets wait for the new kernel
<ogra> patches are there
<asac> though n_val = n_val sounds so right ;)
<ogra> heh
<asac> so our imx51 kernel contact is on vacatioon till end of year?
<ogra> not that i know of
<asac> me triggers some panic in team ;)
<asac> he is not here yet ;)
<ogra> depends whom you refer to :)
<asac> coloonel
<asac> y
<ogra> right, i mailed him the link to the tgz
<asac> he works offline?
<ogra> did he say anything about vacation ?
<asac> so .... yay!
<asac> the install works
<asac> just usb storage was the problem
<ogra> he works in asia ...
<asac> install on SD works well
<asac> i am using it now ;)
 * asac happy
<ogra> where its 1:30 am now
<ogra> great
<asac> i guess the m_val above is the problem ;)
<ogra> good to hear
<asac> for the usb-storage thing
<ogra> talk to the kernel team then
<asac> we should really get two kernel folks on the team
<asac> we have separate kernels anyway
<ogra> but thats coming from the upstream core
<asac> sure? maybe its a merge issue
<ogra> there were no changes in the board patches
<ogra> even then its coming from upstream
<asac> i wouldnt think that our kernel folks are perfect at merging
<asac> especially since they have zillions of patches to go through
<ogra> the code didnt change on the imx51 side
<asac> right
<asac> thats x86
<asac> ;)
<ogra> so while it might be a merge issue, the *cause* is upstream changes
<ogra> i think apw does the rebase
<asac> right. merge issue is for me: mistake on rebase
<asac> rebasing also requires merging
<asac> anyway
<asac> that particular hunk ix x86
<asac> and hopefully doesnt change anything for us
<asac> ogra: what does it take to make a kernel from the fsl code drop?
<ogra> i think the most imx51 stuff is in platform specific subdirs anyway
<ogra> asac, a .31 tree :)
<asac> we have that
<ogra> then you should just be able to apply them one by one
<asac> i mean we could just clone the current .31 tree
<asac> and apply them
<ogra> right
<ogra> its 170 patches
<asac> do we reall yneed to base that on ubuntu tree?
<ogra> there is a script in the tarball
<asac> we could just use upstream tree and the patches probably will just apply
<ogra> for your own stuff upstream should work
<ogra> for the distro we need the ubuntu tree
<asac> why?
<ogra> you need apparmor and friends
<asac> hmm
<ogra> and aufs
<ogra> and the other ubuntu suace patches
<ogra> *sauce
<asac> so apparmore is not upstream?
<asac> what a bad thing ;)
<asac> what is ubuntu sauce?
<ogra> the stuff on top of the dogfood
<ogra> :)
<asac> doesnt that mean: arbitrary hack-crap added at some point for odd reasons ;)?
<asac> ok. me should stop bitching about kernel trees ;)
<ogra> see /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/ubuntu/
<ogra> and i think we also merge staging from greg
<ogra> or at least parts of that
<asac> what is  lirc?
<asac> bunch of modules there and i have no clue why they are there ;)
<ogra> infrared remote control
<ogra> for dvb cards etc
<asac> thats considered esesntial enough?
<ogra> apparently :)
<asac> to justify forking?
<ogra> its not forked
<ogra> it sits on top
<ogra> like a sauce :)
<asac> well. it requires rebasing each and every release
<asac> which means that merge bugs can happen
<asac> and sneak in ;)
<asac> of course better than merging instead of rebasing ;)
<ogra> we also develop stuff in tree afaik
<asac> in tree?
<ogra> that havent been accepted upstream yet but will be soon
<ogra> in our tree
<asac> yes
<asac> but thats also sitting on top i hope
<ogra> but better talk to the kernel team about that
<asac> and not covered by upstream merges that came later ;)
<ogra> i *think* they are knowing what they do ...
<ogra> ... sometimes ...
<asac> i am not convinced ;)
<ogra> ... depending on beer level ...
<asac> like i ping rtg everytime getting from him a hard confirm that the harware magic is disabled in wifi drivers
<asac> and then during UDS emmet has issues because they are still not disabled ;)
<asac> even though rtg confirmed at beta and rc time that its turned off ;)
<ogra> merge issues :P
<asac> right ;)
<asac> anyway. in general situation is much better ;)
<asac> than in the past ;)
 * JamieBennett needs lirc for his XBMC machine ;)
<ogra> there you go
<ogra> usecase !
<asac> bugabundo also needs 70 firefox extensions
<asac> doesnt make it better ;)
<JamieBennett> :)
<ogra> looool
<asac> there are always crackful users out there ;) if you ship something it gets used. - and for them its essential
<asac> anyway. /me goes back to productive discussion mode ;
<asac> evn though its friday
<asac> JamieBennett: so for me lucid images work well with the workaround on SD cards
<asac> did you manage to install yet?
 * ogra is at 60%
<JamieBennett> I haven't tried but I can do an install tonight (I've downloaded the image)
<asac> JamieBennett: ok. the image for tomorrow should work oob
<JamieBennett> Soooo, today or tomorrow testing?
<asac> you can test today and hack cryptroot fs after the file was copied to /target
<asac> _or_ tomorrow
<asac> with an image that should just work (TM)
<asac> but tomorrow is saturday ;)
<ogra> thats one day before sunday
<JamieBennett> do we get Saturday off or something?
<JamieBennett> ;)
<ogra> or the day after friday
<asac> JamieBennett: not you ;)
<JamieBennett> :)
<asac> you closed too many work items
<asac> thats suspicious
<asac> you need more work ;)
 * JamieBennett has some hot potatoes in there though
<JamieBennett> which I have no control over
<ogra> asac, you are scary
<JamieBennett> but we like it ;)
<asac> hehe
<armin76> asac: so hows chromium?
<asac> i think you cant be more scared about me than i am already ;)
<asac> armin76: running swiftly with full speed
<asac> j.k.
<asac> startsup
<asac> and has some issue with sandboxing
<ogra> asac, lets say we get used to it :)
<asac> but now i have a real install
<JamieBennett> ship it ;)
<asac> and i hope it just goes away
<armin76> asac: had to touch too much stuff or?
<asac> armin76: yesterday and today a bunch of fixes got landed upstrema (including mines)
<asac> armin76: no. we upstreamed everything basically
<asac> fta doesnt add new patches to packages unfortuantely
<armin76> why unfortunately? thats nice if the patches land upstream
<armin76> *actually* land, that is
<asac> armin76: yes. its fortunately that they land upstream
<asac> but that fta doesnt even add a patch to get things going quicker ;) ... its ok
<fta> i do, when upstream refuses the patches, otherwise, i prefer to wait 1 day or 2 to get it upstreamed
<fta> if you add a patch in a daily that's going to land upstream soon, the next build will fail so you have to touch the package twice just to gain 1 day
<fta> and build 3 times
<asac> hmm. wer realy have usb-storage issues
<asac> i cannot mount my usb disk at all
<asac> its not even detected anymore
<ogra> asac, really sounds like a 3.0 issue
 * ogra wishes he had a 3.0 to verify such things
<asac> ogra: once i hvae install chromium here i will try the 2.0 and compare
<asac> but i think its really a busted kernel ;)
<asac> karmic worked well
<ogra> 2.0 is bad
<asac> thats why i am looking for cooloney ;)
<ogra> they never worked reliably
<asac> want someone to blame here ;)
<asac> ogra: loic said just graphics had issues
<asac> we will see
<ogra> i think its a v7 issue
<ogra> but i dont see any usb issues on my babbage
<asac> ww ... chromium doesnt need additional depends on a fresh install
<asac> fta: ;)
<asac> everything built-in ;)
<ogra> ffmpeg too ?
<asac> we have a different package
<ogra> ah
<fta> there are few libs dlsymed, like opengl for webgl
<asac> fta: thast --disable-sandbox?
<fta> yes
<asac> hmm. doest help ;(
<asac> still getting same prob
<asac> vitual functions etc.
<fta> asac, hm, no, --no-sandbox
<fta> do you get a oh snap! somewhere?
<asac> sure?
<asac> yes
<asac> i get "oh snap!"
 * ogra had that too on arm
<asac> that mens that the browser process died
<asac> but no .crash file or something
<asac> hmm
<ogra> right, was the same for me
<ogra> and no errors on cmdline or so
<asac> i think its a new issue though
<asac> the first one got a backtrace and it didnt find neon symbols
<asac> so now we dont use neon
<ogra> thats good
<asac> which was never intended
<ogra> since dove doesnt have neon
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxDebugging
<asac> not sure how to break at the virtual functio thing
<asac> ogra: we sem to have no neon symbols either ... at least not the ones chromium wnated
<ogra> i think imx51 has *some* neon
<asac> cool
<asac> chrome --renderer-cmd-prefix='gdb --args'
<ogra> (though someone at UDS said bbg3.0 should have full neon support)
<asac> oops
<asac> ogra: well. seems that hardware might have it, but our libs didnt have whatever NEON symbol was expected
<asac> anyway
<ogra> right
<asac> waiting for the infinit abort backtrace to finish ;)
<ogra> but we cant use it anyway since dove doesnt have it
 * asac  installs dbg symbols
 * ogra goes afk ... will check back later to look after my babbage
<lool> The montavista folks told me gdb is broken with T2  :-/
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats bad
<asac> i get infinite backtrace in libc abort
<asac> lets see if dbg symbols help there
<ramana> hi - what arch. does the marvell dove board run at ? is it equivalent to the marvell sheevaplug boards ?
<lool> ramana: No, dove is v7, sheevaplug is v5
<lool> ramana: google for "armada" for dove
<ramana> lool: ok thanks.
<lool> and for kirkwood for sheevaplug
<ramana> aha .. so dove uses armada . I knew that sheevaplug was kirkwood.
<ramana> thanks - lool .
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-12
<asac> lool: when you said its broken for T2 ... more than https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/406368 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406368 in gdb "Thumb-2 debugging support" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<lool> asac: He didn't go into specifics
<ogra> hmm, the installed lucid on my babbage feels a lot faster
<ogra> (than karmic)
<ogra> wow, update-initramfs takes about 20sec instead of 2min
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-13
<keesj> Hi, I want to get started on ubutunu-arm. I currently want to target qemu-arm versatile (possibly using the arm11 cpu) and would like to use 9.10 and rootstock. Would this be recommented (elinux.org has a "ok" turorial when using beagle + rootstock the topic links on this irc channel point to what looks to the old way of doing things)
<lool> keesj: this is incompatible
<lool> keesj: It can work with a patched versatile kernel though
<lool> keesj: I think there is such a kernel in the development release now, or you can get some binary ones in some places
<lool> keesj: Just FYI, the real hardware named "versatile" which qemu emulates only supports up to v5 ATM
<armin76> lool: question: now that karmic is the latest released version, does that mean that jaunty doesn't get any update anymore?
<lool> armin76: In terms of where developers spend their time, I don't think many stable updates will happen in jaunty, it's not impossible but unlikely; but of course security support continues and if critical bug fixes need to be addressed in jaunty they can be
<lool> armin76: Even at this point, karmic is much less of a focus than lucid
<armin76> lool: ack, thanks
<asac> ogra: yes ... my install feels good too ... thats t2 maybe?;)
<asac> fta: chromium codecs fails on i386?
<asac> wanted to copy it
<fta> asac, please don't.
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/gyp/issues/detail?id=123
<asac> sure
<asac> i wont copy if the build fails ;)
<asac> fta: would that impact arm?
<fta> asac, last comment
<fta> probably yes
<asac> why did you switch to make just now :(
<fta> i thought it was ready
<asac> can i disable that manually again?
<asac> e.g. just a single rules line?
<fta> I don't have common.gypi in this package so most variables have no default during the build (like target_arch, chromeos, branding, library, and guess what.. cflags and ldflags), so i set those in GYP_DEFINES, but it doesn't work for cflags/ldflags.  The build fails with an asm error (the fix is to add the missing -O2) but if i set CFLAGS=-O2, it breaks all the defines and the -I.
<fta> nope, it will be the same with scons (unlike for chromium)
<fta> asac, ^^, testing my proposed fix right now
<asac> what changed that even scons suddenly doesnt work anymore?
<fta> scons would work if i also ship the whole src/build/ dir from chromium in the codecs package (and probably other dirs), while i just took the ffmpeg.gyp file, which is enough, in theory
<fta> i just loose the defaults, so i have to specify them as i said above
<fta> what happens if is say gcc -O2 -Os ? which one is used?
<fta> -is+I
<asac> feels not right to "loose defaults" ... they might do arch dependent tweaks etc.
<asac> i dont think we want to duplicate all defaults in rules
<asac> feels like not running configure
<fta> that's the whole point of this gyp, not run configure
<fta> gyp is a configure rival
<fta> in python :S
<fta> and upstream is dropping support for scons anyway, so the sooner i move, the better
<asac> right. but i expect that the defaults contain detection stuff etc.
<asac> yes. but you dropped the defaults ... which feels like a bug
<keesj> lool I will be able to create a kernel if needed. still rootstock + qemu-system-arm should be easy right?
<fta> asac, i'm pretty conservative here. missing defaults make gyp fail, so it FTBFS for us and we notice. And i set only those: GYP_DEFINES="target_arch=ia32 chromeos=0 branding=Chromium library=static_library use_system_yasm=1". The only problem is cflags/lflags that dpkg-buildpackage wants to overwrite
<fta> asac, if i really want to pull src/build too, that would mean 3 svn to pull to create the tarball.
<fta> asac, i already name my stuff 0.5+svn20091210r34297+34315, i can add a 3rd rev-id :P that would mean rebuilding more often (for any commit in src/build, even totally unrelated)
<fta> i should start a contest of the longest version ever used for a package
<lool> keesj: Yes
<keesj> thanks
<asac> fta: isnt it like "extra_cflags=..:" ?
<fta> asac, no, not without src/build :(
<fta> asac, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_0.5+svn20091210r34297+34315+34433.orig.tar.gz uhuh
<asac>       self.WriteLn("$(OBJS): CFLAGS := $(CFLAGS_$(BUILDTYPE)) "
<asac> shouldnt that be
<asac>       self.WriteLn("$(OBJS): CFLAGS += $(CFLAGS_$(BUILDTYPE)) "
<asac> ?
<asac> in make.py
<asac> (gyp)
<fta> won't work, as make CFLAGS="-g -O2" would overwrite it anyway
<asac> += ?
<fta> yes
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/340609/
<asac> yes thats ok too
<fta> asac, i'm done fixing the codecs
<fta> asac, you can copy the codecs now, they are all green in lucid. you need to copy gyp too (a new build-dep)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-13
<yangster> I'm trying to install on a beagleboard-xm, how long does the install normally take?
<yangster> seems to be working, i got the "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel." on the serial console
<yangster> I guess it's undergoing the install process right now
<yangster> and I have one of the LEDs blinking
<yangster> but its been going at it for awhile now
<yangster> just curious if it is working normally
<rsalveti> yangster: normally it takes around 10 minutes
<yangster> hmm...okay it has been way longer than that
<rsalveti> the process boots the first time to resize the sd card, then reboots again to show the oem-config at the hdmi output, so you can continue the setup
<rsalveti> if it's just one led blinking it means that's just the heartbeat
<rsalveti> the other is the mmc usage, and if it's not blinking than it's probably stopped somehow
<yangster> okay
<rsalveti> yangster: did you follow the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall?
<yangster> yup
<yangster> ill try the alternative method now i guess
<rsalveti> do you have a monitor connected at the hdmi output?
<yangster> yes
<rsalveti> did you get at least something at your monitor?
<yangster> nope
<rsalveti> yangster: what is your beagle revision?
<yangster> B
<rsalveti> yangster: probably needs the a3 fix
<rsalveti> yangster: try doing what's described for beagle xm a3 at the wiki page
<yangster> okay ill give that a go
<yangster> thanks
<yangster> rsalveti thanks for the help ealier, I got everything running
<yangster> though it seems very slow
<yangster> so i thought i would change to xfce4 but when i do the apt-get it says it can locate the package?
<hrw> [A
<hrw> morning
<tuba> hi
<tuba> can somebody help me with fb driver developement?
<hrw> tuba: #elinux maybe
<tuba> ok
<rsalveti> morning
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-14
<Dan__> hey, does anyone know anything about getting DSP working in Ubuntu on a Beagleboard?
<Dan__> specifically, dsp-bridge
<Baybal> google gstreamer-openmax
<hrw> morning
<lool> Dan__: I used to; last cycle Ubuntu released OMAP4 images but the DSP-enabling stuff was mostly in a PPA https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release
<lool> some of it might work on OMAP3, but I don't know how much; the official OMAP3 stuff should be downloaded from TI
<hrw> omap4 dsp is different then omap3 one
<ndec> lool: hi. what was the question regarding the OMAP4 PPA?
<lool> ndec: 03:00 < Dan__> hey, does anyone know anything about getting DSP working in  Ubuntu on a Beagleboard?
<lool> 03:00 < Dan__> specifically, dsp-bridge
<ndec> lool: thx...
<guerby> hi, I have a pandaboard now running ubuntu downloaded from http://omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Pre-built_Binaries_Guide
<guerby> I'd like to switch it to server mode (no X), any idea on how to do that?
<rsalveti> guerby: 2 options for maverick, removing the x related packages or creating a minimal rootfs with rootstock
<rsalveti> for natty we'll also have a minimal image available to install
<guerby> rsalveti, apt-get remove xorg ?
<rsalveti> xserver-xorg will remove most xorg related package
<rsalveti> *packages
<guerby> rsalveti, ok will try that. I don't see where in /etc it selects what to run at boot
<rsalveti> guerby: upstart, check at /etc/init/
<guerby> rsalveti, thx
<ndec> guerby: how about adding 'text' in the bootargs. you just need to edit /boot/boot.script, add 'text', run sudo flash-kernel and reboot
<ndec> rsalveti: that should work, right, ^^^^
<guerby> ndec, thx for the tip
<rsalveti> ndec: sure, but the graphics packages will be at the rootfs still
<rsalveti> guerby: : if it's not a problem for you, that will work fine
<guerby> rsalveti, having the packages around on rootfs is not an issue for me (some of my users do require them)
<guerby> rsalveti, ndec thx
<ndec> guerby: that should do everything except start gdm, which is likely what you want. not removing xorg-* will give you the ability to use is as a desktop later if needed.
<rsalveti> yup
<guerby> rsalveti, out of curiosity how text as kernel arg will impact upstart ?
<ndec> guerby: it's definitely recommended to use external USB drive too. i saw your comment on pandaboard room.
<rsalveti> guerby: the kernel is not going to use the argument, but it'll be used by ubuntu later on
<ndec> guerby: grep text /etc/init/* ;-)
<guerby> ndec, /home will probably be over NFS, but I could add an USB disk
<ndec> guerby: the USB disk will *drastically* improve overall performance. we have lots of perf issues when SD card is being read and written in //.
<ndec> guerby: see http://omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_on_OMAP_FAQ#I_want_to_install_Ubuntu_on_external_USB_hard_disk_instead_of_sluggish_SD_card
<guerby> ndec, I had bad experiences with USB disks and sheevaplug, but may be pandaboard does USB handling and power better
<guerby> ndec, thx for the link
<ndec> guerby: I am using exclusively USB drive, as many others around here!
<guerby> ndec, ok I saw what gdm.conf is doing with /proc/cmdline :)
<ndec> guerby: yep ;-)
<guerby> ndec, other question: I saw a note that 1GB was not properly supported hence the 420+256, are newer kernels able to cope with 1GB ?
<ndec> guerby: not yet. note the memory hole is only if you plan to use TI multimedia firmware (so called ducati). e.g. for 1080p. if you don't use it, you can use the memory and don't need the hole
<guerby> jayabharath, hi, I got the power supply and the pandaboard is now running ubuntu :) soon it will be announced
<jayabharath> guerby: nice!
<guerby> ndec, I won't do any multimedia with my pandaboard, so I just have to remove "mem=460M@0x80000000 mem=256M@0xA0000000" from /boot/boot.script?
<ndec> guerby: yes, and replace it by mem=768M. until we fix the 1Gb issue.
<jayabharath> ndec: hi.. any ideas on when the 1Gb issue might be resolved.. dint hear much noise about it ...
<guerby> ndec, ok. this will not screw up "bootm 0x80000000 0x81600000" with just mem=768M ?
<ndec> jayabharath: nope. likely not on .35 kernel.
<jayabharath> ndec: ok
<ndec> guerby: no. this are 2 different things. the bootm is to load the uImage and uInitrd into DDR.
<guerby> ndec, ok thx
<guerby> ndec, I did play with that stuff a while ago (was on sheevaplug IIRC)
<guerby> ndec, but I wanted to be sure :)
<ndec> guerby: np.
<guerby> ndec, are you in France BTW?
<ndec> guerby: yes
<ndec> guerby: Nice, France
<ndec> guerby: you?
<guerby> ndec, I live in Castres but I often go to Toulouse and Paris (and I'll be at FOSDEM in Bruxelles :)
<guerby> ndec, the pandaboard is for http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/CompileFarm
<ndec> guerby: who are you working for?
<ndec> guerby: oh, gcc build farm. cool!
<guerby> ndec, I have my own company now, I do consulting in finance & software
<ndec> guerby: thx
<guerby> ndec, but I do spend quite some time on not-for-profit stuff including the farm
<rsalveti> cool
<guerby> ndec, rsalveti the GCC name is historical, the farm is open to all free software (GPL, BSD, MIT ...)
<rsalveti> that's nice
<rsalveti> and yes, if you want to build on panda a usb-drive will help a *lot*
<ndec> guerby: how about this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-arm-n-public-panda-ppa-build-cluster ;-)
<guerby> rsalveti, I think I'll try /home over NFS first it's a bit less cable :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<guerby> ndec, most distro already have their farm for various arch, I know some are using the GCC farm to build packages though
<hrw> I have to test nfsroot for my panda one day
<hrw> should be comparable to usbhdd
<hrw> when it comes to speed
<guerby> hrw, I had one sheevaplug on NFS root, it did work fine (the NFS server had 8GB of RAM that helped :)
<hrw> 94Mbps network speed (iperf)
<guerby> here I'll just put /home that's where most I/O will be done (may be /tmp too)
<hrw> guerby: my sheevaplug has system in nand
<guerby> hrw, sheeva is gigabit IIRC
<hrw> guerby: it is
<hrw> guerby: and gets ~800Mbps
<guerby> I didn't check pandaboard, looks like usb eth so likely 100 Mbps
<hrw> guerby: I said: 94Mbps
<guerby> hrw, ok :)
<hrw> guerby: usb hdd got 12.5MB/s only
<guerby> bbl
<jayabharath> hrw: check out http://omappedia.org/wiki/Panda_Test_Data -- looks like USB 'flash' drives can expect about 20Mb/s write and 41Mbs read speed..
<hrw> jayabharath: I hope that it is 20MB/s not 20Mb/s
<hrw> :D
<jayabharath> hrw: right
<hrw> write test assumes that card is mounted with sync
<hrw> 19.3MB/s read, 3.6MB/s write my class10 card has
<hrw> harddrive: 16.7MB/s write, 20.3MB/s read
<guerby> rsalveti, got http://pastebin.com/qTTDuYDu at the end of pt-get upgrade
<guerby> rsalveti, is this a known issue?
<rsalveti> guerby: unfortunately yes, this should be ok once you update your kernel and reboot
<rsalveti> then the alsa-utils package will be upgraded normally
<guerby> rsalveti, ok I'll reboot :)
<guerby> rsalveti, ok upgrade did work after reboot :)
<rsalveti> cool :-)
<guerby> rsalveti, something funny it looks like the MAC address has changed ...
<guerby> rsalveti, well yes MAC changed from 32:57:F8:93:E1:CD  to  d2:92:9c:66:81:be
<guerby> not good for DHCP
<rsalveti> guerby: yeah, we don't have a valid eeprom at ths usb chip
<rsalveti> so it'll be automatically generated on every boot
<rsalveti> unless you set your own at the network config or at the kernel cmdline
<guerby> rsalveti, what's the file to edit to fix the MAC?
<guerby> rsalveti, adding text to cmdline did work to get rid of graphical stuff
<rsalveti> guerby: /etc/network/interface
<rsalveti> check bug 673504
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673504 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Pandaboard chooses a new IP address on each boot (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673504
<guerby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/673504
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673504 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Pandaboard chooses a new IP address on each boot (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [High,Fix committed]
<guerby> rsalveti, :)
<guerby> "This bug was fixed in the package linux-ti-omap4 - 2.6.35-903.19"
<guerby> # cat /proc/version_signature
<guerby> Ubuntu 2.6.35-903.19-omap4 2.6.35.3
<guerby> well let's see another reboot
<guerby> ah no that's not the same issue
<guerby> I'll use the kernel param then
<rsalveti> guerby: not the same issue, but shows how you can set up your own mac
<rsalveti> you'll still get another mac on every reboot, unless you set it up manually
<rsalveti> this bug was related with the mac regeneration on every ifup/ifdown
<rsalveti> even worse :-)
<guerby> rsalveti, cmdline worked :)
<guerby> now checking mem=786M
<guerby> Mem:    734676k total,
<guerby> seems to work too :) now NFS then GCC bootstrap
<guerby> apt-get install nfs-kernel-server
<rsalveti> cool
<fredim> Someone uses BeagleBoard?
<guerby> NFS /home working
<guerby> 150MB rsync running
<DanaG> Hmm, anyone have recommendations for a good arm board for use as a nas?
<DanaG> I'd want: gigabit Ethernet (perhaps dual), more than one SATA (esata is okay) port, and armv7l (so no Kirkwood)?
<DanaG> Er, that should ne a statement, not a question.
<mpoirier> rsalveti: do you still have a panda board on your desk ?
<rsalveti> mpoirier: yes
<mpoirier> rsalveti: powered and running ?
<rsalveti> yes
<mpoirier> cool
<mpoirier> rsalveti: I got a question from nhg, he need to find the cpu speed in MHZ .
<mpoirier> I thought it would be under /proc/cpuinfo but apparently not.
<rsalveti> it shows only the bogomips
<nhg> yeah...how to find the actual Ghz numbers?
<mpoirier> rsalveti: meet nhg
<comradekingu1> "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz"  ??
<nhg> the uboot I'm using also doesn't seem to print it
<mpoirier> rsalveti: could you think of a place where the info could be found ?
<comradekingu1> How about just finding the model number and google away?
<nhg> cat /proc/cpuinfo gives only bogompis
<rsalveti> mpoirier: nhg: also don't know about it, try asking at #pandaboard
<comradekingu1> cpufreq-info
<comradekingu1> From "cpufrequtils"
<mpoirier> comradekingu1: yes that seems to be a valid option.
<comradekingu1> That didnt work on my machine becase configuration moved to /etc/modprobe.d/, but your milage may vary. Could be fixed though
<mpoirier> nhg: you should try ^^^^
<nhg> not mine either
<mpoirier> nhg: do you have a network connection ?
<mpoirier> on the panda board that is...
<nhg> WLAN
<nhg> yes
<nhg> no ethernet
<mpoirier> then: sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<rsalveti> doesn't work on panda
<DanaG> Say, does panda now support cpufreq?
<rsalveti> it doesn't
<rsalveti> at least not at ubuntu
<mpoirier> nhg: go to #pandaboard then...
<nhg> asked the question on pandaboard
<DanaG> Argh, ubuntu has supported
<DanaG> marvell dove boards for like 1 or 2 years, but you still can't buy any anywhere!
<guerby> rsalveti, hmmm not good: http://pastebin.com/enX6nAbZ
<guerby> rsalveti, may be mem=768M is the culprit?
<rsalveti> guerby: this is not a kernel panic, it's just that you don't have more memory left
<guerby> rsalveti, no swap happened
<guerby> Mem:    734676k total,   679100k used,    55576k free,    12708k buffers
<guerby> Swap:   524284k total,        0k used,   524284k free,   491024k cached
<guerby> rsalveti, rather surpising for ENOMEM situation, 491MB in cache
<rsalveti> hm, true
<guerby> rsalveti, I will reboot with the original mem= to see if it changes something
<rsalveti> don't think it will help much
<rsalveti> with 1gb the instability we got was basically a random kernel panic
<guerby> rsalveti, this was just a time svn co -q svn://gcc.gnu.org/svn/gcc/trunk
<guerby> (with /home over NFS)
<guerby> hmm I keep getting kswapd0: page allocation failure even with svn being 30MB
<guerby> may be I'll just deactivate swap
<guerby> swapoff -a done
<rsalveti> meanwhile I'm reading to try to understand why you could get it
<rsalveti> at least it's harmless
<guerby> rsalveti, the first svn failed so it had some impact. No more errors since swapoff, the second svn continues
<rsalveti> guerby: it failed? but the kernel will probably try to alloc again after failing to find more memory
<rsalveti> weird is that the swap itself was unused
<guerby> rsalveti, my full /var/log/messages is here: wget http://guerby.org/ftp/messages-pandaboard
<guerby> rsalveti, I got plenty of failures I didn't notice before my svn
<DanaG> Hmm, anything interesting for ARM coming out early 2011?
<guerby> rsalveti, I got new ones even with swapoff
<DanaG> Most of the new stuff talked about this year seems to not actually be available.
<DanaG> Like, Marvell Armada.
<rsalveti> ok, so not related with swap
<DanaG> Available as in not-ungodly-expensive boards.
<rsalveti> seems that the usb driver is the hungry one
<rsalveti> the ethernet chip and the usb host is the same chip
<rsalveti> connected by usb
<guerby> rsalveti, hmmm
<guerby> rsalveti, I just rebooted with no swap and original mem=
<rsalveti> don't think it'll help, but it's a good try
<guerby> rsalveti, this time I'm monitoring /var/log/messages
<guerby> rsalveti, only thing specific is that I have two openvpn running so tun driver is there too (if it helps)
<guerby> rsalveti, I launched a GCC bootstrap, it failed quickly with a tool reporting "out of memory allocating 4072 bytes after a total of 199240912 bytes"
<rsalveti> guerby: can you try that with 768M and swap?
<guerby> rsalveti, I'm removing a ulimit from my script, then I'll try with 768M and swap
<rsalveti> one thing is the userspace application having problems to allocate memory, another one is the driver itself failing to find the suitable page
<rsalveti> in our case I believe that the driver is the hungry one
<guerby> rsalveti, nothing in /var/log/messages so far
<guerby> but alloc of 200MB shouldn't fail, at least it doesn't fail on a sheevaplug with 512MB RAM and ulimit 500MB
<rsalveti> guerby: but were you using swap this time?
<guerby> rsalveti, swapoff when it happened (I commented out the swap line in fstab before reboot)
<rsalveti> ok
<rsalveti> guerby: have to leave now for dinner, otherwise the restaurant will close, can you please open one bug for it?
<rsalveti> while I believe it should not harm you, it'd be good to understand why ehci is requesting so much memory
<rsalveti> and if this is expected, it should at least set __GFP_NOWARN, like we have with some other drivers
<guerby> rsalveti, ok good dinner :)
<guerby> Mem:    681844k total,   368152k used,   313692k free,     6076k buffers
<guerby> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   240456k cached
<guerby> it happened again and I was looking at top ^
<rsalveti> guerby: open a bug against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux-ti-omap4
<guerby> no way a 200MB program can fail malloc here
<guerby> rsalveti, will do
<rsalveti> guerby: the process failed again?
<guerby> rsalveti, yep
<guerby> same place
<guerby> this time I just removed the ulimit
<rsalveti> interesting
<rsalveti> well, be back later
<guerby> rsalveti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/690370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690370 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Strange out of memory on pandaboard (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<guerby> ndec, hi again :) looks like I'm pushing a bit too much my pandaboard :)
<ndec> guerby: what happened?
<guerby> ndec, I put some info in launchpad
<guerby> ^
<ndec> guerby: so there is no swap, right? have you tried with swap?
<guerby> ndec, I will try but I strongly doubt it's the issue, there was more than 400MB free when the alloc failed
<guerby> ndec, and the same bootstrap works on a sheevaplug 512MB RAM and ulimit 500MB
<ndec> guerby: i don't remember if highmem is enabled in the kernel. is it?
<guerby> ndec, first try was with orig mem=x mem=y, I'm now trying with mem=768M
<guerby> ndec, how do I know highmem ?
<ndec> guerby: well, i think it is. grep HIGHMEM /boot/config-XXXX
<ndec> guerby: i am running a custom kernel, but I think i still have the 10.10 kernel, and it seems to be enabled.
<guerby> ndec, CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y
<guerby> ndec, running Ubuntu 2.6.35-903.19-omap4 2.6.35.3
<ndec> guerby: we started to see such random mem issues when we enabled highmem.
<ndec> rsalveti: ^^^
<guerby> ndec, rsalveti is away for dinner
<ndec> guerby: thx
<ndec> guerby: do you know how to recompile a kernel a-la ubuntu?
<ndec> guerby: it would be good to try your test without highmeme
<ndec> highmem
<guerby> ndec, I'll learn :) issue is that I probably won't have time to play more before next week
<ndec> guerby: np. i think that should help: http://omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_kernel_for_OMAP4
<ndec> guerby: i will be out next 2 weeks ;-)
<guerby> ndec, interesting I got past the failure point with mem=768M
<guerby> ndec, may be memory with hole is the issue
<guerby> hmm make bootstrap failed a bit later on "virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory", nothing in /var/log/messages
<guerby> let's try again with swap on
<guerby> ndec, with mem=768M and no swap  make bootstrap failed a bit later on "virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory", nothing in /var/log/messages
<guerby> ndec, I'm trying with swap now
<guerby> gn
<GrueMaster> guerby: If you have networking available on that system, could you run "apport-bug -p linux-ti-omap -u 690370" when you get a chance?  This way I can mark the bug triaged and the kernel team won't autoclose it as invalid.
<guerby> GrueMaster, I get stuck in the launchpad login service, it doesn't seem to work in text mode
<GrueMaster> You don't have keyboard/monitor/X?
<guerby> GrueMaster, no I deactivated all that stuff
<guerby> GrueMaster, there's no way to do it CLI ?
<GrueMaster> Ah.  I think you can run apport-cli and it will create a .crash file that can be copied to another system.
<GrueMaster> Let me check.
<GrueMaster> Use --save=<path> to save the bug report.  It can then be transfered to another system and uploaded from there.
<GrueMaster> Send me the .crash file and I can patch it into the bug report if you like.
<guerby> GrueMaster, # apport-bug  --save=toto
<guerby> No pending crash reports. Try --help for more information.
<GrueMaster> Oh.
<guerby> GrueMaster, rsalveti will look into it, I need to go to bed now :)
<GrueMaster> apport-cli --save=<path> -p linux-ti-omap
<GrueMaster> He's on my team.  I'm the QA guy.
<GrueMaster> No problem, we can get the data tomorrow.
<sveinse> I'm currently working on some manual recompilation of Qt with SGX enabled, and looking at this rather odd source package from TI, I wondered if there are any efforts from the community. I see rsalveti's name pop up in respect of devmem2 on lauchpad
<sveinse> A side question: Can somehow apt-get source a armel pkg. from my (non armel) host?
<DanaG> I wonder: would something higher than 768, but lower than 1024, work?
<GrueMaster> sveinse: The source for armel packages *should* be the same as every other arch (i.e, identical).
<GrueMaster> I believe all source packages are at archive.ubuntu.com and only armel (and other less-popular hardware) have binaries on ports.ubuntu.com.
<sveinse> I need to take a look at some specific sources, so the binaries doesnt interest me as much right now
<GrueMaster> right.  Just saying that all binaries come from the same source.
<sveinse> Since I'm lazy and apt-get n00b, I just chrooted to my armel target and ran apt-get sources from there... Inefficient, but it gets the job done
<GrueMaster> regardles of arch.
<sveinse> Doubt this package (powervr-omap3) has any interest outside of omap3/armel though
<sveinse> But I get your point that all sources come from the pool
<GrueMaster> Probably not.  If it is in the ppa, that's a different matter.
<GrueMaster> apt-cache show <package> will give you a full link to the source as well.
<sveinse> ah. Excellent
<sveinse> thanks
<sveinse> rsalveti: you around?
<GrueMaster> I think he's feeding.
<sveinse> well it's night for me, so I'll catch up with him tomorrow
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-15
 * rsalveti back
<rsalveti> sveinse: you can just recompile qt with mesa, using gles and then use the sgx libraries
<rsalveti> the current sgx package doesn't provide the headers needed to build packages, because of the lack of a proper soname
<rsalveti> so if you plan to build and use anything with gles, just do it with the mesa libraries and then install the sgx when you want to test with it
<topfs2> sooo annoying though :)
<topfs2> guess crosscompiling would help though
 * sveinse back
<sveinse> OK. here I am building both the SGX package and qt from sources, both cross compiled
<sveinse> rsalveti: what is mesa, and how does it fit with Qt. I mean is it any different from compiling Qt and SGX together. (I have very little knowledge of what is inbetween these two sets of software)
<rsalveti> sveinse: why are you cross compiling the sgx package?
<rsalveti> it's just binaries
<sveinse> Partly history
<rsalveti> the only thing to compile there is the kernel modules, and that doesn't help your qt build
<rsalveti> sveinse: mesa is the software implementation of gl and gles
<rsalveti> sgx should just replace it fine, but we don't have a proper soname at the sgx libraries
<sveinse> We're building a target system of Ubuntu Maverick. Since we're this early in the development, we haven't had time to setup proper .deb package generation
<sveinse> So we have some software being compiled, custom kernel (for custom board), custom Qt (since we're not using X11, but want GLES), and so on
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<sveinse> And. we want to cross compile, since not able to do so make our build server useless
<sveinse> Plan is though, that we migrate over to standard debs later on (since we want to be able to apt-get update our system).
<rsalveti> ok, now I get it
<sveinse> Using the powervr-omap3-dkms is something I want to do
<sveinse> FYI: I have been able to make a system for cross building apps into a ubuntu target system without too many worries.
<sveinse> Thanks to the armel-cross package!
<rsalveti> cool
<sveinse> Have to say I'm a little proud of it, but noone here really understands that ;)
<sveinse> Coming back to the issue here: I'm looking at compiling SGX (or repackageing it, since its mostly bins) and compiling Qt with support for it
<rsalveti> :-)
<sveinse> You say I can compile Qt with generic mesa support, you say?
<rsalveti> ok, so the only thing currently missing are the khronos headers
<rsalveti> you can build with the sgx libraries, if you grab the correct khronos headers, that you can already find at the mesa-dev packages
<rsalveti> I believe it'll be easier for you now if you just build agains the sgx libraries
<rsalveti> as you're not worried about proper packaging atm
<sveinse> atm, yes. But it sounds like this will backfire later...
<rsalveti> the only problem is that the lack of a proper soname makes it incompatible with the mesa packages
<rsalveti> we, as a distro, cares about that because we can't be sure that the user will install the drivers, and that the board will contain a sgx chip
<sveinse> I remember something about some headers while compiling Qt some while ago during the concept test... Caused by the missing Khronos headers, right
<rsalveti> so we need the generic implementation to work
<sveinse> Ah, since they are hardcoded in the SGX package
<rsalveti> yes, so currently on ubuntu if we build something against mesa, it works with the sgx package
<rsalveti> but not the opposite
<rsalveti> so if you only care about using your software on omap with sgx installed, it's fine for you to just build agains the sgx packages
<sveinse> yes, I do, thanks
<rsalveti> the only thing you'll need atm is the proper header files, as we currently don't deploy it
<sveinse> Is the missing headers a bug/glitch, or is it an NDA thing?
<rsalveti> it's just because we don't want people building packages with the sgx one at ubuntu in general
<rsalveti> to avoid bugs with the lack of a proper soname
<rsalveti> but you can find the headers at the mesa package
<rsalveti> let me look it for you
<sveinse> I admit I have to check google what mesa is...
<rsalveti> sveinse: it's an opensource implementation of gl and gles
<rsalveti> and you can run gl/gles by software if you need
<rsalveti> even on your desktop you can now run gles applications with mesa
<rsalveti> you can also have drivers to accelerate it
<sveinse> Interesting thing though. The first word in OpenGL is open....
<rsalveti> sveinse: but an open implementation :-)
<rsalveti> sveinse: check http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/m/mesa/
<rsalveti> packages: libegl1-mesa-dev libgles1-mesa-dev libgles2-mesa-dev
<sveinse> thanks
<rsalveti> there you'll find all the needed headers to build for gles
<rsalveti> or just grab the mesa source and look for the files
<rsalveti> sveinse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543851/
 * sveinse is still exited to see what effect GL has on the speed and resposiveness of his Qt app...
<sveinse> <wishlist>If only Ubuntu had Qt compiled for qws without X11, I wouldn't have to recompile Qt</wishlist>
<rsalveti> soon we'll have arm public ppas and you'll be able to create a ppa for that :-)
<sveinse> sorry, ppa?
<ScottK> sveinse: If only Qt upstream provided a supported way to do that without having to maintain two complete copies of Qt.
<sveinse> Yeah, I see that. To my knowledge it is only libQtGui.so which is bound to the gfx-system, and the rest isnt. But you still need to make that distinction while configuring
<rsalveti> sveinse: ppa is one way to have a public repository at the launchpad, so you can submit your packages, launchpad will  build and make them available for you
<rsalveti> then you can use the repository entry at your sources.list
<rsalveti> ScottK: that would be nice to see, but don't think they will put resources on it
<ScottK> rsalveti: That's the reason there's no qt-qws in the archive.  It's a lot of maintenance work/buildd time to double it.
<sveinse> Having worked with setting up a proper build system for cross compiled Qt apps, I have a handful of comment about the Qt build system....
<ScottK> Probably none of the printable in public ....
<sveinse> Well (without starting another fight) its similar to Mac's: If you fit inside the box Apple and/or Nokia has prepared for you it's great! If you dont: Well then the box become Pandora's box...
<sveinse> rsalveti: FYI: You know that TI has released a 4.00.00.01 version of their SGX?
<rsalveti> sveinse: yes, but afaik the only thing they changed was the support for one additional chip
<rsalveti> that's why we didn't update the package
<sveinse> great, thought you should know
<rsalveti> thanks anyway :-)
<sveinse> I think I will use the powervr dkms driver for the kernel part, and my custom Qt+SGX, since I need to custom build Qt anyways
<sveinse> Did you come to a solution in regards of the devmem2 thing?
<sveinse> Seems like I have to make something in upstart. The SGX driver wants to do some magic during bootup
<sveinse> Magic seems to be pvrsrvinit, of which is a precompiled binary thing
<sveinse> Well, I'm really going to bed this time
<sveinse> rsalveti: Thanks a lot for you assistance
<sveinse> Appreciate it!
<rsalveti> sveinse: yes, check the upstart file from our sgx package
<rsalveti> you'll see the hack heh :-)
<rsalveti> you first need to identify the omap 3 version and then use the proper pvrsrvinit
<rsalveti> np, ping me later if you have issues with it
<sveinse> The powervr-omap3 package?
<rsalveti> sveinse: opengles-sgx-omap3
<sveinse> Hm.. Not available from my source (http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports maverick main universe)
<rsalveti> try multiverse
<rsalveti> pool/multiverse/o/opengles-sgx-omap3/opengles-sgx-omap3_3.01.00.07-0ubuntu2_armel.deb
<sveinse> got it
<sveinse> Well, thanks. Going to look at it in the morning. Night
<rsalveti> later
<guerby> rsalveti, I added a bunch of info to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/690370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690370 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Strange out of memory on pandaboard (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<guerby> rsalveti, I can provide you ssh root access to my pandaboard
<guerby> rsalveti, I sent you access instructions
<guerby> ndec, same :)
<ndec> guerby: cool. i am connected ;-)
<guerby> ndec, I'll be mostly offline today, synchronize with rsalveti for what you do on it :)
<guerby> the processes running are unimportant
<ndec> guerby: i don't have much to do on it. i have several panda already ;-)
<guerby> ndec, I don't know what's so special with mine to get all those mem errors
<ndec> guerby: well, i think i would get the same errors on mine if i was doing the same things as you are.
<ndec> guerby: that said, we use the panda pretty heavily since we do a lots of native builds...
<guerby> ndec, do you use NFS?
<ndec> guerby: not me, but some other folks around do. i work mainly on SD or on USB (host)
<guerby> ndec, ok, we'll see what you find out :) If it's too much trouble I'll switch to USB disk for /home or / as documented on omappedia
<hrw> morning
<alf_> rsalveti: Hi! Are there any known issues regarding the XDamage extension on OMAP4?
<rsalveti> alf_: not that I know, why?
<rsalveti> guerby: hey, will look at the bug
<rsalveti> just need to wake up first :-)
<alf_> rsalveti: I am trying to make a small program using EGLImage + XComposite + XDamage and I am getting some problems with Damage events not being reported on some windows when redirecting the whole hierarchy
<alf_> rsalveti: if I redirect individual windows I don't have a problem
<alf_> rsalveti: it may be a bug in my code... but then again it works on my desktop
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<rsalveti> alf_: can you reproduce with the fbdev x11 driver?
<rsalveti> by just using xcomposite and xdamage?
<alf_> rsalveti: haven't tried yet... will do and let you know
<alf_> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> alf_: ok, if it works it's probably a bug at the pvr x11 driver
<ScottK> Does Natty support -mthumb-interwork?
<guerby> rsalveti, hi :) first bootstrap cycle succeeded: http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-testresults/2010-12/msg01284.html
<hrw> ScottK: iirc yes
<ScottK> hrw: Thanks.
<rsalveti> guerby: nice, so that's with 768 and swap?
<guerby> rsalveti, yes. It still gets backtraces in messages but it had no impact I can see on the GCC bookstrap+check
<rsalveti> guerby: cool, good to know
<guerby> rsalveti, with swap off I got user program fail because of malloc returning NULL but no backtrace at all in messages (with mem hole or not)
<rsalveti> guerby: ok
<rsalveti> will later try to debug with a different vm split and without highmem
<guerby> rsalveti, you should be able to ssh in my pandaboard in case you want to check configuration / change stuff & reboot should work
<guerby> rsalveti, ok thx :)
<rsalveti> to see if that change affected this case
<guerby> I'll be mostly offline until this weekend
<rsalveti> guerby: yeah, saw the email, thanks for that :-)
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: hey, can you later check bug 688765?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688765 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can't init uart3 (no clocks available) at Beagleboard-xM (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688765
<rsalveti> time for food now
<GrueMaster> Sure, is there a patched kernel finally?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: I created a different bug for our kernel, pointing the patches and a kernel deb file to test
<GrueMaster> I thought we were on the mainstream kernel for omap?  Why file a different bug instead of posting a patch to the existing one?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: the other bug was for linaro's kernel
<rsalveti> and this is for maverick
<GrueMaster> Ah.  I could have sworn there was a bug against the main kernel.  Will look into after coffee.
<Mark____> Has anyone gotten the BeagleBoard Unbuntu install working at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleNetInstall ?
<Mark____> I think there are some important files missing from the instructions.
<GrueMaster> Mark____: I had tested this during Lucid timeframe and it worked fine.  I'll double check the instructions.  What issues are you seeing?
<GrueMaster> Bear in mind this is not tested on a BeagleXM (and likely won't work).
<Mark____> I thought the FAT partition on the SD card needed a file named MLO
<Mark____> which would load x-boot-loader.
<GrueMaster> The beagleboard should have that preinstalled in nand.
<Mark____> I'm trying to boot on a Beagle xM and nothing is happening on the serial port.
<GrueMaster> If you power up the beagleboard with no USB or SD card, do you see anything on the serial console?
<GrueMaster> Ah, XM.  Not supported in Lucid.
<GrueMaster> XM doesn't have nand, hence no boot loader.
<Mark____> Yup
<Mark____> How should I get Ubuntu running on an xM?
<GrueMaster> I'll see if I can get the instructions updated (or some workaround) for XM.  For now, use http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img.gz and the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<GrueMaster> There is an extra step involved if you have an XM rev A3 or later.
<GrueMaster> The instructions are there.
<Mark____> Thanks.  I'll check it out now.
<GrueMaster> This will give you a netbook image, but once running it is fairly easy to customize.  We are working on a pre-installed minimal image for Natty, for developers that want something other than netbook installs.
<Mark____> I'm doing a Beagle workshop for educators next month and I'm looking for some dirt-simple instructions they can give to they students
<Mark____> and have something impressive running in a short time.
<Mark____> I thought I had it with Ubuntu, but we aren't there yet.
<GrueMaster> I haven't tested Maverick netboot on omap, but I'm sure some simple instructions could be cobbled together.
<GrueMaster> Unless they have a hard requirement for no kvm support, the netbook image should work well for them.
<GrueMaster> btw:  I updated the net install instructions warning about the lack of support for XM.  Thanks for pointing it out.
<Mark____> I guess I can pull out my C4 board and see if that works.
<Mark____> It looks like it's working on the C4.
<Mark____> Now I have to hook up the ethernet adapter.
<GrueMaster> Yea, netboot works a little better that way.  :P
<NCommander> Mark____: netboot is kinda unsupported, it should work, but if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces
<Mark____> Well....  The C4 is set up and it looks like it is doing something.
<Mark____> If I get this SD working on the C4 can I switch to the xM and have it work?
<GrueMaster> Mark____: Try using the maverick netboot.  That would have better success, as it has kernel support for XM.  But you will need to create a 70-100M fat partition first.  And I am not sure if x-loader and u-boot would automatically install there.  It would take a little work, but it is doable.
<jcrigby> tgall_foo, ping?
<tgall_foo> jcrigby, pong
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-16
<DanaG> Say, does ubuntu officially support tegra2?
<DanaG> I'm still pondering what would be good as a nas.
<DanaG> Must have armv7l, sata (>1 port, preferably), and gigabit.
<DanaG> And be not ungodly expensive.
<DanaG> Eval kit for that TI one... That's ungodly expensive.
<hrw> davidm: TI chips lack sata and GbE
<hrw> davidm: sorry
<nicofs> I'm trying to make an xubuntu rootfs for ARM using rootstock. but the process always stalls when configuring xulrunner... is there any way to solve that problem? (target device: Toshiba AC100)
<LetoThe2nd> make
<LetoThe2nd> gnah, ETERM
<nicofs> LetoThe2nd: i'm afraid i don't understand...
<LetoThe2nd> nicofs: neither was meant for you. the first line was a mistake of me, and i stated it in the second one.
<nicofs> LetoThe2nd: ah, ok...
<velory> Hi I set up ubuntu 10.10 from http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu to sd card now it asks
<velory> Ubuntu 10.10 omap ttyS2
<velory> omap login:
<Mark____> I'm having trouble with the instructions at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleNetInstall
<Mark____> I'm installing on a Beagle C4.
<Mark____> The error says it can't write linux-omap.
<Mark____> Any idea how to get around this?
<rsalveti> Mark____: what step is failing for you?
<Mark____> It says it's installing the base.
<Mark____> I looked at the error files in /var/log, but they were empty.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: any idea? I know you did some testing with the net image in the past
<GrueMaster> I haven't tested it since lucid.  WIll look into it after the meeting & coffee.
<Mark____> I'll start over and keep better notes about the error messages.
<Mark____> What's the minimum files needed to get an xM to run uboot?
<Mark____> Well, it says "Failed getting Release file http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/Release"
<Mark____> However I can access that path from another machine.
<prpplague> davidm: ping
<davidm> prpplague, hello
<davidm> prpplague, just saw your email, glad you are feeling some better.
<prpplague> davidm: thanks
<prpplague> davidm: let me get caught up this morning and i'll get with you this afternoon
<davidm> prpplague, thanks
<davidm> I'll be here, I'm on Eastern time this week
<prpplague> dandy
<sveinse> I'm having some rather strange problem while playing around with the cross compiler and --sysroot'ed into a rootstocked rootfs
<sveinse> My app (Qt) becomes wierd if I add --sysroot=$(MYROOT) -L=/lib -L=/usr/lib   where the latter /usr/lib seems to be the offending part
<sveinse> How can I list the functions provided by a an so. I though nm, but it sais "no symbols"...
<lool> rsalveti: Hey
<lool> rsalveti: around?
<rsalveti> lool: yup
<lool> rsalveti: Could you chekc the gcc-4.5 + u-boot bug?  is it still relevant?
<lool> LP #616614
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616614 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "u-boot upstream hangs at "mmc init 1" when compiled with gcc 4.5.1 (native or cross) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616614
<rsalveti> lool: doesn't happen anymore with upstream u-boot, as we discussed on #linaro yesterday
<rsalveti> but I can add a new comment there
<lool> rsalveti: please close the bug as you see fit
<lool> either invalid or reassign to u-boot + fix released
<rsalveti> sure, but we need a new u-boot package update
<rsalveti> before closing it
<lool> rsalveti: Which u-boot is that?
<rsalveti> u-boot-linaro
<lool> rsalveti: I can switch it to gcc-4.4 if you like, I did so for u-boot-linaro yesterday
<lool> rsalveti: that was fixed yesterday by moving to gcc-4.4 until we get a new u-boot-linaro
<lool> I can dup your bug against it I guess
<lool> LP #690786
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690786 in u-boot-linaro (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "omap3 boot hangs with u-boot-linaro-omap3-beagle=2010.09~rc1.1-0ubuntu4 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690786
<rsalveti> yeah, saw that
<lool> rsalveti: done
<rsalveti> lool: I prefer just to move my bug for the u-boot package and wait the proper fix
<rsalveti> that's the package update
<lool> rsalveti: Hmm as you please, can you fix the bug to look how you'd like?
<rsalveti> lool: sure
<lool> rsalveti: Which u-boot will you guys use?  linaro's?
<rsalveti> lool: yes
<lool> rsalveti: So you could file two bugs; one for missing omap4 support and one to switch back to gcc-4.5
<lool> I don't see much value in keeping bugs on older u-boot versions
<lool> I mean, we know it's just pending an update
<rsalveti> lool: ok, will just dup bug 690786 for omap 4
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690786 in u-boot-linaro (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "omap3 boot hangs with u-boot-linaro-omap3-beagle=2010.09~rc1.1-0ubuntu4 (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690786
<rsalveti> lool: do we need an extra bug to switch back to gcc4.5?
<rsalveti> or is that something expected already when pushing the new version to the archive?
<rsalveti> lool: ok, but as you changed the package itself, and not only for omap3, it should probably be fixed for omap 4 too
<rsalveti> will check
<lool> rsalveti: Well, it's something we have in mind, but a bug wouldn't hurt
<rsalveti> lool: sure, will test if the omap 4 u-boot is now working as expected and open a new bug
<rsalveti> to get back to 4.5
<lool> rsalveti: perfect, thakns
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I tested your kernel RE: bug 688765.  Test passed, comment added.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688765 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can't init uart3 (no clocks available) at Beagleboard-xM (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688765
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: great, thanks
<rsalveti> will send the pull request as an SRU
<rsalveti> but will probably be released just next year hehe
<may_null> Hi I've set up ubuntu.10.10 preinstalled images to beagle board from here http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Maverick_10.10_2 .. When booting it needs omap username and password .. Can anyone help me what's default
<GrueMaster> may_null: which image are you installing?  If you downloaded the image from cdimages.ubuntu.com then it will boot into X and run oem-config allowing you to setup a user account.
<may_null> GrueMaster: under  Maverick 10.10 wget http://rcn-ee.net/deb/rootfs/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-r3-minimal-armel.tar.7z
<may_null> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Maverick_10.10_2  from here
<GrueMaster> According to that link, it is Default user: ubuntu pass: temppwd
<may_null> oh I missed that
<may_null> thanks :D
<may_null> GrueMaster: so I have USB dongle connected to beagle trying to setup network..should I send dhcp offer after used  sudo dhclient usb1 ??
<may_null> can2t I search for all wifi connections ?
<guerby> rsalveti, FYI I've launched another bootstrap cycle on my pandaboard
<GrueMaster> may_null: I really know nothing about that image, but if the wifi driver exists for your device, it should work the same as it would on x86.
<may_null> GrueMaster: can you tell me how can I enter WPA password ? well I find my wlan using iwlist and iwconfig but I had to turn of WPA Wlan password protection
<may_null> because don't know how to give WPA pass
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-17
<sveinse> rsalveti: I'm getting "no such device" when I'm trying to modprobe the omaplfb.ko driver (from the SGX drivers). Are you familiar with this error?
<rsalveti> sveinse: hm, no, never had this error
<sveinse> rsalveti: OK. I will investigate. I suspect some kernel setting as the board (&kernel) is new to me and I have not tested SGX on it yet. I'm using the Gumstix Overo Fire board now
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<sveinse> there are some boards who uses TI's linux repo, while others are using the official linux repo
<sveinse> Not that I really have understood the relationship between them, i.e. why TI cant work on the official one instead
<sveinse> rsalveti: devmem2 is used solely for identification, not for setup/configuration, right?
<rsalveti> sveinse: just identification
<sveinse> In the new driver, devmem2, isn't installed and isn't used from the rc.pvr init script
<rsalveti> the pvrsrvinit is the one who initialize the sgx
<sveinse> Love your upstart adaptation BTW ;)
<rsalveti> :-)
<may_null> bö
<ScottK> In the package ffcall, configure hangs indefinitely on armel in Ubuntu, but works fine in Debian.  The problematic check is http://paste.ubuntu.com/544914/.  I was wondering if someone might have a suggestion as to what the problem is.
<sveinse> rsalveti: I found all headers I needed inside the SGX driver now
<rsalveti> sveinse: cool
<sveinse> I think they have started to do so with the 4.0 driver
<sveinse> You have to search though.. But in that world nothing is logical
<rsalveti> haha, true
<sveinse> Can one preload a library in armel?
<guerby> rsalveti, hmm the board crashed, last thing in ssh tail -f /var/log/messages
<guerby> Dec 17 15:32:58 gcc44 kernel: [41654.445434] ptrace of non-child pid 4443 was attempted by: gdb (pid 4446)
<guerby> power cycling now
<rsalveti> ouch
<guerby> rsalveti, it's back online, if you want to see /var/log/messages
<rsalveti> guerby: sure, thanks
<rsalveti> guerby: did you have any serial access?
<guerby> rsalveti, the board did not answer ping, the usually blinking LED near the SD card was not blinking, the network LED were on
<rsalveti> sometimes we get just the kernel trace without any messages at the logs
<rsalveti> ok, kernel probably crashed
<guerby> rsalveti, I think I have a USB serial cable somewhere if you think it's useful
<rsalveti> guerby: it's good to have it connected at uart for cases like this one
<guerby> rsalveti, ok will try to get serial over the weekend
<rsalveti> and I'll try to debug the mem issue this weekend too
<rsalveti> many other issues around these days
<guerby> rsalveti, :)
<guerby> rsalveti, munin graph: http://gcc12.fsffrance.org/munin/fsffrance.org/gcc44.fsffrance.org.html
<rsalveti> cool
<guerby> rsalveti, bigger iron here :) http://gcc12.fsffrance.org/munin/fsffrance.org/gcc10.fsffrance.org-cpu.html
<guerby> http://gcc12.fsffrance.org/munin/fsffrance.org/gcc10.fsffrance.org-memory.html
<guerby> thanks AMD :)
<rsalveti> wow :-)
<guerby> rsalveti, no RAM issues :)
<rsalveti> for sure!
<kimitsu> hello
<kimitsu> it's a good channel for linux on pda ??
<GrueMaster> As long as the pda is armv7 capable, maybe.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-18
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys, hope you're all doing good, wanted to share this video without disturbing the chan as it seems quiet, i had seen it 1 year ago and was amazed
<jacquesdupontd> as im doing home made tablets too but as i do all the time different  ones  i work hard on he case
<jacquesdupontd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNcRLc13YVc
<jacquesdupontd> he seems not to have that problem
<jacquesdupontd> the dell streak was not even announced with specific date
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys, i wanna talk you about an incredible thing that is happing in tv boxes and interet suplier here but i wanna be sure that i'm not talking alone :)
<guerby> rsalveti, hmm if I plug an USB-serial into the pandaboard while it's running, am I supposed to get something? screen -m -c /dev/null /dev/ttyUSB0 115200 8n1 doesn't show any activity or answer to keypresses
<jacquesdupontd> not to make short things long, free (internet supplier gonna supply for a 50 euros of bill due to changing the box its box and the new box that will begin to be sent januaryt
<jacquesdupontd> instead of paying 30 euros for hundreds of TV channels + HD tuner TNT + 100 mega downloads / 50 mega upload , reserved for each custumer and only for the internet part, means the TV bandwith is bonus
<jacquesdupontd> a local phone with hundreds of countries where calls are totally free
<jacquesdupontd> with this new box, now they've managed to buy the last French Cellular Network Liscence, before they are allowed to sell phones, they give a kick with this box that for 6 more euros only will makes your loolocal phone being able to call any phone for free
<jacquesdupontd> anywhere 24/7
<jacquesdupontd> and as it's SIP protocol, i can call from my iPhone, either in 3g or in Wifi, means nearly anywhere
<jacquesdupontd> the box is a game console with graphism between wii and PS3, blueray player, designed by phillip stark (we like it or we don't but i do), the box does NAS server, has got an OS with a perfect browser like chrome to do everything and surf using the remote ontrol that feature acceloremeter and gyyroscope
<jacquesdupontd> they are even giving a game controller with the pack
<rsalveti> guerby: you need to add the proper ttyO2.conf file at /etc/init
<jacquesdupontd> 250 mb storage server, a freebox store with Gameloft being linked to them, delivered with asphalt5 and let 's golf it 2
<rsalveti> so upstart can run getty on it
<guerby> rsalveti, ok
<rsalveti> guerby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545291/
<guerby> rsalveti, ok that works
<guerby> rsalveti, thx!
<rsalveti> guerby: did you see any other crash?
<guerby> rsalveti, still the same kind of messages but no crashes for now.
<rsalveti> guerby: ok, cool
<guerby> rsalveti, I just relaunched the "make -k check" part that crashed the first time, and it got past the crash point
<guerby> rsalveti, this means crashes are not easy to reproduce ...
<rsalveti> =\
<guerby> rsalveti, is there anything else to do to get crash messages than screen -m -c /dev/null /dev/ttyUSB0 115200 8n1 ? I get the expected login prompt for now
<rsalveti> guerby: should be fine now, then if we get a crash you can just resume screen and get the output
<jacquesdupontd> if some wanna take a look at what it looks like and what are the exact specification can search for the device name Freebox v6
<jacquesdupontd> and another thing, there's an internal HDD with the ability to install any OS you want, they've said they want the more moders or hackers they can have
<guerby> rsalveti, ok, I'll wait for a new crash then :)
<jacquesdupontd> everythins is open
<rsalveti> :-)
<jacquesdupontd> for 6 euros :)
<jacquesdupontd> of course the reason i talked about this quadruple play first box in France, because it's armed with ARM 1,2 ghz and Ubuntu can be install like any other OS
<lool> jacquesdupontd: Do you have details on the freebox server offering?  I didn't read about installing the OS of your choice as you mention
<lool> this would really be awesome
<lool> I miss that from the start
<lool> jacquesdupontd: Also, if you have pointers about the hardware, that's helpful; I think it's only armv5 or v6 though, so not supported by Ubuntu anymore
<lool> since it's 1.2 GHz, I guess it's a marvell chip
<lool> they say it's an arm9, so v5
<lool> with ESATA
<lool> yep, it's kirkwood
<guerby> lool, freebox v6 is based on Atom CE4100 not ARM
<guerby> jacquesdupontd, ^
<guerby> oops sorry freebox server is ARM9, freebox player is Intel
<guerby> http://www.cnx-software.com/category/processors/intel-ce41xx/
<guerby> wonder what the SoC with the SFP is...
<jacquesdupontd> it seems to be NAS server
<jacquesdupontd> the offer is just for French inernet custumers
<jacquesdupontd> Free is an internet TV local phone and soon Cellular Phone supplier, but as they wanted to use their liscence for Cellular Network before being able to sell Cellular Phones, they had this idea of New box wich is a mix of a mini server mixed with an xbox and mixed with a wii for tonrol and better than an apple TV
<jacquesdupontd> gameloft is partner for the launching and deliver the box with asphlat5 (for tv to be played with the wireless remote gamepad with accelerometer and gyroscope) and Let's golf it 2
<jacquesdupontd> it seems its gonna be really easy to develop any kind of app cause everything is open even source code, boot loaders etc... Free is a verysmart compagny they 've started from nothing and now are the 2nfd best and most taken supplier for internet behind the ancient monopoloe Orange (france telecom)
<jacquesdupontd> and from the beginning of the first freeboxes 5 years ago, on the first 2 mega bit offer , the freebox was already a linux based device
<jacquesdupontd> for 5 years they never updated the price 30 euros, others were asking you money for each little new features, first it has been wifi, then, tv the other things
<jacquesdupontd> but free Always 30 euros and so many things to be done
<jacquesdupontd> So if you make the exchange of your Freebox V5 HD counter the V6 you'll pay for the first time 6 more euros, but will have all those different services, a store, a based os, + possibility to install any os in dual boot, 250 giga server NAS based, another amazing thing thing is that no control will be made for apps developped, wich means, every app you'll be developing will be sold on the store
<jacquesdupontd> lemme show you a video i'm talking in paralallel with a friend
<jacquesdupontd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGjvImz3QuU
<jacquesdupontd> server : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T3MTCnN6Us&feature=related
<jacquesdupontd> remote control for TV and OS and Media Player Control : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HBSMIgzsVY&feature=related
<jacquesdupontd> the player : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEHVBGSXuus&feature=related
<jacquesdupontd> freestore : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e2udA2ABgE&feature=related
<jacquesdupontd> general video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db4mXb7LbKI&feature=related
<drbrando> anybody care to take a stab at why Id have such trouble getting the user-mode network stack on qemu to connect to my host? Its an ubu-arm install in that VM...
<drbrando> missing packages in the VM...?
<sinan_aykut> hello eveyone
<sinan_aykut> is it possible to burn an .img.gz file to a usb, and later run it?
<dex`> what do u want?
<sinan_aykut> i want to test natty narwhal on my netbook
<sinan_aykut> but i don't posess any sd cards
<dex`> x86?
<sinan_aykut> so i want to use my usb
<sinan_aykut> yes
<sinan_aykut> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-preinstalled/current/
<sveinse> rsalveti: What kind of target HW are you using?
<dex`> ok.. /join #ubuntu
<sinan_aykut> i found this web site and now downloading natty-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap4.img.gz
<sinan_aykut> ow ok
<sinan_aykut> i just came here because of that web page
<GrueMaster> sinan_aykut: You want http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ for x86 netbook.  The omap4 images are specificly for TI Omap4 Arm SOC processors (similar to smart phone processors only newer).
<drbrando> irc=scareee
<sinan_aykut> GrueMaster, i use a netbook
<sinan_aykut> GrueMaster, do you think it is not suitible for my machine?
<GrueMaster> Does your machine have an Intel or AMD processor?  Then it is not suitable.  The omap4 image is for an entirely different processor design and not compatible with your system.
<sinan_aykut> GrueMaster, ow i see, it looks like i have got an wrong image right now
<GrueMaster> If you want to test the daily Ubuntu image for x86, then follow the link I posted.  If you want a stable image, go here:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/release/
<sinan_aykut> GrueMaster, how can i learn my processor type?
<GrueMaster> What brand netbook do you have?  What model?
<sinan_aykut> GrueMaster, i have got a Asus EEE Pc 1015 PEM
<GrueMaster> Here is one link a simple google search turned up.  http://hubpages.com/hub/Asus-Eee-PC-1015PEM-Netbook-Review-On-Ubuntu
<GrueMaster> Essentially, it is an Intel Atom N550 Processor (x86).
<sinan_aykut> GrueMaster, i wanted to try natty narwhal because i can not enable compiz effects on my ubuntu 10.10
<GrueMaster> The link I posted has installation tips and a review of running Ubuntu on that system.  Beyond that, you should move to the #ubuntu or #ubuntu-desktop channel as this one is more geared for an entirely different design.
<sinan_aykut> ow ok, so thanks for your help and kindness
<GrueMaster> Natty is at Alpha 1 (meaning very unstable).  The link for the daily builds is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sinan_aykut> ok thank you, so you don't recommend installing it, right?
<GrueMaster> I would try the live version first.  Just remember that it is still early in the development stages.
<GrueMaster> You can boot it live from USB following the instructions on the link I posted.  See the CD Burning Guide.  There are tools available to copy to USB instead of burning a cd.
<sinan_aykut> ok thank you so much, i just wanted to see compiz effects on unity, but thanks anyway
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-19
<lool> guerby: there are two pieces in the freebox v6, the media player and the server; the server is ARM based
<lool> guerby: as I said, the SoC is kirkwood
<DanaG> hmm, still looking for a reasonably inexpensive ARM+SATA+GbE device.
<DanaG> OpenRD-Base would be perfect, except for the lack of armv7.
<DanaG> Now, this would be cool: http://hothardware.com/cs/forums/p/52119/377995.aspx
<DanaG> But how long until it's available?
<DanaG> As far as I'm concerned, Marvell's stuff is vaporware.
<DanaG> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2860
<DanaG> October 2009.
<DanaG> Marvell Armada.  Can you buy it anywhere? Nope.
<comradekingu> DanaG: New Qnap series 211+ or whatever
<DanaG> Thanks.  Do you have personal experience with those?
<DanaG> If the stock firmware is good enough, I could just use it.  But, if I want a torrent box in the NAS...
<DanaG> ooh, looks like it already has such a feature.
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder: what's the difference between 219P and 219P+?
<DanaG> amazon fail... I search for "qnap ts-219", and I get "Toy Story 3 (Four-Disc Blu-ray/DVD Combo + Digital Copy)"
<comradekingu> DanaG: Thats the older models
<DanaG> hmm, they don't make that obvious on their site.
<DanaG> Okay, what's the modern 2-bay not-ungodly-expensive one?
<DanaG> oh, and blinking "new" on names?  Fail.
<DanaG> Makes them look highly unprofessional.
<brothersome> How can I run lighttpd on Ubuntu ARM of debian ARM? ucLinux works
<topfs2> Anyone happen to have the url for official ubuntu arm kernel deb which is used in the netbook release for omap4?
<topfs2> have a hard time finding it
<lool> topfs2: source package is linux-ti-omap
<lool> topfs2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap
<lool> topfs2: You'll find the binaries for various dists from there
<lool> topfs2: Hmm actually this is the lucid package, sorry
<lool> topfs2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4 (linux-ti-omap4, not linux-ti-omap)
<topfs2> lool: took a bit on that but I found a deb! thanks!
<topfs2> I knew I had found it somewhere on launchpad before :)
<may_null> Hey there I'm trying to connecting wireless which is protecting by WPA with changing  wpa_supplicant.conf but wasn't able to connect wireless I looked some examples but my tries always ending at EAPOL:disable timer tick
<NullMoogleCable> hi
<apachelogger> how does one best go about getting a xcompile envrionment?
 * apachelogger tried pbuilder with qemu stuffs and that segfaults at times
<apachelogger> hi NullMoogleCable
<NullMoogleCable> ah be back in a few
<topfs2> Anyone have noticed xulrunner seems to infite loop or something in rootstock, I have left it for one hour and its still 100%, would imaginge it shouldnt' take that long for it to setup?
<NullMoogleCable> so what is the status of ubuntu running on the pollux processor?
<NullMoogleCable> it is ARM 926EJ-S based
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-12
<TheMuso> Woohoo! There is a new release of the l4t stack, and we now have a gstreamer module for multimedia playback, and they even included a player with it.
<twb> lilstevie: can you think of any reason why wifi wpa wouldn't work out-of-the-box under the ubuntu installed from your olife thingo?
<twb> I noticed that android uses a different MAC for the same wlan0 NIC, so I have enabled both on the AP (openwrt hostapd), but it still doesn't like me.
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/148936/ is the approach I'm trying
<TheMuso> twb: Which kernel are you running?
<twb> 2.6.36.4
<twb> The guy next to me has the 16GB model and is running olife as well and his is working.
<twb> And I double-checked the PSK so WTF
<TheMuso> Ah ok. I had to try a couple of times to connect to my WPA network, but it connected eventually.
<TheMuso> But I use 2.6.38 with uBoot.
<TheMuso> Sorry I should clarrify. I can connect without issue running under 2.6.38, but had a few times where I had to retry when using the 2.6.36 kernel.
<twb> OK
<twb> Grr
<twb> I can see wpa_supplicant associating and then being kicked off again (reason=0)
<doko> infinity, the gcc-snapshot build on ain could be killed (superseded and will fail anyway). new one running on satiniash. could need a panda to build. afk now
<twb> OK I give up for now
<twb> Same AP is working under android, even.  Even *copying* the wpa_supplicant.conf from android doesn't work.
<lilstevie> twb: interesting
<lilstevie> twb: can you pastie your whole dmesg
<lilstevie> TheMuso: yeah, u-boot installs are cool :p
<lilstevie> twb: wait, if you are using wpa_supplicant rather than network manager I have a few suggestions
<steev_> lilstevie: NM uses wpa_supplicant
<Sycro5> Hello, I'm looking for some help regarding bluetooth on the Pandaboard.  I've tried to use both the onboard BT as well as an external USB BT adapter without success.  I'm running Ubuntu 11.10.  Has anyone successful got BT working or have suggestions for me?
<Sycro5> with the onboard bluetooth, I'm not even able to turn BT on.  When I use the adapter, I can turn it on and even find BT devices but can't pair with any of them
<lilstevie> steev_: yes, but using the supplicant directly isn't straight forward
<Sycro5> So would it be possible to pair a wii remote with the pandaboard to use the wii remotes IR camera?
<Sycro5> And is it easier to use the onboard BT or the USB dongle?
<twb> lilstevie: FWIW using supplicant directly is the same process I'm doing on every other wifi client I have
<twb> lilstevie: those instructions I posted?   I wrote those :-)
<twb> Which dmesg did you want?
<lilstevie> your booted one, but then I saw how you were doing it
<twb> k
<lilstevie> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/947-ubuntu-on-the-transformer/page__view__findpost__p__23297
<lilstevie> thats how it was done before nm accepted the device as wireless
<twb> I could try nm if you like
<twb> I didn't try ap_scan=2; I'm getting as far as associating and auth'ing w/the AP, so that shouldn't matter...
<lilstevie> fair enought
<lilstevie> eough even
<lilstevie> ah
<lilstevie> I give up
<twb> Yeah, it's bloody weird
<twb> I'm going to test at home before I fiddle around much more, because at home I have a single PSK for all MACs, whereas as at work each MAC has its own PSK
<twb> (Yes, I gave the same PSK to both android and ubuntu MACs)
<lilstevie> yeah, the MAC issue is a bit of a pita
<lilstevie> a closed source, and libbionic daemon does that
<twb> Hum, maybe I have accdentally stoppd that
<twb> IIRC the only service I turned off was lightdm tho
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> I mean the MAC issue is a pita because it won't run
<twb> Ah right
<lilstevie> and is closed source
<Sycro5> can anyone help me out with the bluetooth issue?
<q4a> hi all. Is there fix or workaround of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/901847
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 901847 in ubiquity "armhf+omap4 desktop installer dies in plugininstall.py" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> not yet, no
<q4a> thx for answer
<doko> janimo, ping on bug 861296, linux-ac100
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861296 in linux-ti-omap4 "mmap fails to allocate 2030Mb heap on ARM" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861296
<ogra_> bah, someone was faster on giving back gst-plugins-good
 * ogra_ bets infinity ...
<lool> Gave back gst-plugins-good0.10/armel (and /powerpc) against latest libavc1394 to pick up multiarch .la file change
<lool> ogra_: I was  :-0
<ogra_> haha
<lool> it took me a bit long to figure out that the .la file had been fixed already
<janimo> doko, yes? Regarding the mmap bug?
<doko> janimo, yes, apply to linux-ac100
<janimo> doko, will for precise, I am not sure it's worth the hassle for oneiric
<janimo> only for consistency maybe
<doko> janimo: please do it for consistency then.
<ogra_> janimo, while youre at it you could also do the config change :)
<ogra_> so that the internal mic works
<janimo> ogra_, which change is that? I was not aware we're only one config toggle away from mic working
<ogra_> just that one :)
<ogra_> (usb sound stuff)
<ogra_> lool, poke
<ogra_> lool, david pointed me to you, we seem to have some weird armhf behavior in bug 901847
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 901847 in ubiquity "armhf+omap4 desktop installer dies in plugininstall.py" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901847
<ogra_> seems users cant execute shells in hf installs
<lool> ogra_: Do you have such an environment?
<lool> I would suspect it could be due to the runtime linker
<ogra_> i only have the chroot i mentioned... where it apparently works ...
<ogra_> but xranby has an install on his ac100
<lool> xranby: Oy
<ogra_> (the bug manifests the same way on all hf images it seems)
<lool> other chroot calls work, so probably something with sudo / pam
<lool> I wonder whether this is relevant: Dec  8 19:55:41 localhost ubiquity: dpkg-trigger: error: must be called from a maintainer script (or with a --by-package option)
<infinity> lool: No, that's a red herring.
<infinity> I wonder if this relates to the procps "when I upgrade, my system explodes" madness somehow.
<infinity> Cause users can definitely execute shells on armhf.  If they couldn't, our buildds wouldn't work.
<ogra_> but thats not a chroot ... (the breakage i mean)
<infinity> ogra_: What do chroots have to do with anything?
<ogra_> well, in chroots it works ...
<ogra_> i can chroot/sudo into a user shell
<ogra_> while the same thing doesnt work on a bare install
<GrueMaster> To add to that, I have a semi-working netinstall (prior to the libc6 udeb issue) that will only log me in if I have init=/bin/sh.
<ogra_> root can run any shell on that same install though
<infinity> ogra_: Sure, but I still suspect it's the same issue.
<ogra_> hmm
<GrueMaster> I can't log in to the same image with a normal init, even with ssh.  Gets most of the way in, but chokes on giving me a shell prompt.
<infinity> Boom, killed.
<ogra_> try systemd instead :P
<infinity> Just like that.
<infinity> ogra_: /etc/init.d/procps start
<infinity> ogra_: Do that in a chroot with proc mounted, watch system explode for all !root users.
<infinity> ogra_: Now, realise that any installed system does that on boot.
<infinity> GrueMaster: Remove procps's init script and see if it boots.
<ogra_> infinity, hmm, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=631807 ??
<ubot2> Debian bug 631807 in libcap-ng0 "segfault in libcap-ng0 is back on armel - filecap , bluetoothd etc" [Important,Open]
<GrueMaster> ok.  Will try (if the system is still imaged).
<ogra_> i wonder if that could reach into our issue
<infinity> Maybe.
<infinity> But I don't see a SEGV here.
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> GrueMaster: (note that it's actually an upstart job, so /etc/init/procps.conf is what needs to go)
<GrueMaster> I know.
<infinity> So, something in "cat /etc/sysctl.d/*.conf /etc/sysctl.conf | sysctl -e -p -" is killing us.
<infinity> Just need to iterate through reboots until I find the culprit.
<ogra_> does it die if you run it manually ?
<infinity> I can reboot and see.
<GrueMaster> bah.  System was reimaged to precise armel.  I don't have that install to test (and netinst is borked due to libc6-udeb).
<GrueMaster> Will muck with a server image.
<infinity> Server dies in the installer with the same issue.
<infinity> ogra_: Yeah, doing it manually produces the same result.  Which is comforting.  It's not upstart's fault.
<infinity> ogra_: Just one of these settings is broken.
<ogra_> yay
 * infinity is inclined to blame one of:
<infinity> kernel.yama.ptrace_scope = 1
<infinity> vm.mmap_min_addr = 65536
<ogra_> and since its on panda as well, it cant be my tewaks in the ac100
<infinity> Another reboot and testing.
<ogra_> hmm, the min addr thing was required for something on armel
 * ogra_ forgot what though
<infinity> Wait, does the file installed on armel differ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> same file
<ogra_> but apparently different behavior
<infinity> No, it's a different value.
<infinity> At least, it is here...
<ogra_> cant
<infinity> Why can't it be? :P
<ogra_> the bit putting it there is the same on both
<ogra_> cat attack, cant type atm ...
<infinity> Well, the default is:
<infinity> vm.mmap_min_addr = 65536
<infinity> My quickstart has:
<ogra_> right
<infinity> # ARM-specific default:
<infinity> vm.mmap_min_addr = 32768
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> how does that get there
<ogra_> jasper puts it in place on non ac100
<infinity> Eh?
<infinity> It does no such thing.
<ogra_> and ac100-tarball-installer in ac100
<infinity> adconrad@cthulhu:~/pps/jasper-initramfs-0.66$ rgrep zeropage *
<infinity> adconrad@cthulhu:~/pps/jasper-initramfs-0.66$
<infinity> You may be mistaken.
<ogra_> jasper_setup should
<GrueMaster> Interesting on the mmap_min_addr thing.  On omap kernel, that is the correct value, but on omap4 it is 32768
<GrueMaster> Makes kernel SRU testing fail btw.
<infinity> For the record, this fixes it:
<infinity> sed -i -e 's/65536/32768/' /etc/sysctl.d/10-zeropage.conf
<infinity> So, we should probably just ship the right value in procps.
<ogra_> yep
<infinity> Cause editing conffiles from other packages is wrong, wrong, wrong.
<ogra_> jasper never did that
<infinity> But what did?
<ogra_> its a .d dir
<infinity> Something gave me the right value on my QS.
<infinity> And even with a comment!
<ogra_> jasper puts an override file in place
<infinity> ogra_: Yes, but this is the same file.
<infinity> ogra_: Same filename as the one in procps.
<ogra_> strange
<infinity> Anyhow, now that I've found the issue, will fix after my call.
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> infinity, oh, i was wrong anyway wrt jasper ... vm.min_free_kbytes = 8192 is what we set there (for an USB NIC issue)
<ogra_> workaround for bug 746137
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746137 in jasper-initramfs "Page allocation failure on Pandaboard and Beagle XM" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746137
<ogra_> see sysctl/30-jasper-smsc-min-free-kbytes.conf
<ogra_> in the jasper tree
<ogra_>         # If a non-arch-specific default exists, install the arch-specific
<ogra_>         # version of the conf in place of it, otherwise, build up a general
<ogra_>         # 10-arch-specific.conf file.
<ogra_>         for archconf in debian/sysctl.d/*.conf.$(DEB_HOST_ARCH); do \
<ogra_> infinity, ... nothing modifies it, procps itself puts a different file in place for armel
<ogra_> (thats from debian/rules ... i think we just need to drop the armel file from the source)
<ogra_> err, other way round, cp the armel file to an armhf file
 * ogra_ does that 
<ogra_> uploaded
<infinity> ogra_: \o/
<lool> Was this the sudo chroot issue?
<ogra_> lool, right
<ogra_> vm.mmap_min_addr being set to a too high value
<ogra_> since the original fix was bound to the armel arch naming
<lool> Ok; I'll stop the install I was running -- it's really painful to work with full images instead of a small armhf chroot!
<ogra_> just use ubuntu-core if you need a minimal one :)
<ogra_> (just take an existing install and replace the rootfs with ubuntu-core and add a root pw)
<infinity> ogra_: I do wonder how many other armel-specific hacks we might be missing for armhf. :/
<ogra_> well, iirc there were a few made by the security team like this one
<ogra_> but they were rather kernel defaults so we should be good here
<ogra_> i guess we'll run into them over time
<ogra_> the bad thing is that i really cant remember all of them anymore ... i only remembered the procps thing that kees did when i actually looked at the code
<ogra_> the bad part here is that it wasnt even mentioned in the changelog or anything
<ogra_> infinity, hmm, i was hoping the janitor just had a hiccup
<ogra_> (thats why i didnt manually close yet)
<infinity> ogra_: I didn't check timing, but I assume you uploaded before you added the procps task.
<ogra_> yeah, in the hope it just closes by bug number :P
<infinity> Yeah, it won't. ;)
<ogra_> which it apparently doesnt anymore
<infinity> A procps upload can only close a bug in procps.
<ogra_> well, it used to not care for the package in the past
<infinity> (Which I think is a silly limitation that creates busywork, but whatever)
<ogra_> right
<GrueMaster> We should still make sure the kernels have the correct  CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR setting.  Currently, they are different on omap vs omap4.
<infinity> GrueMaster: Except that, on boot, they all get set to the procps-provided one anyway.
<ogra_> doesnt matter since procps overrides them (on all arches) anyway
<infinity> (But yes, the kernel defaults should match)
<ogra_> *snap*
<ogra_> agreed
<infinity> GrueMaster: Which one's wrong?
<ogra_> and there are plenty of packages that modify them as well
<infinity> Oh, I'm betting omap, because it probably matches the x86 kernels.
<infinity> Right?
<ogra_> via sysctl.d files
<GrueMaster> Well, the QRT scripts look at the kernel config settings.
<ogra_> which is completely wrong in this case
<GrueMaster> Not sure, but I would assume the omap4, since it is out-of-main.
<GrueMaster> What should be correct, 32768 or 65536?
<infinity> 32768
<GrueMaster> Ok, them omap is wrong.  At least in the kernel config.
<ogra_> fun
<infinity> Though, that's questionable.  I wish I could track down WHY arm was set differently.
<infinity> ogra_: Any ideas there?
<ogra_> i dont remember it anymore
<ogra_> i was involved in it
<infinity> Awesome.
<ogra_> we should ask kees
<ogra_> he probably remembers it better than me
<GrueMaster> He didn't know.
<ogra_> it dates back to jaunty
<infinity> GrueMaster: For now, then, making omap match the rest sounds "correct", until we can sort out why not.
<GrueMaster> I worked with him all day Friday on these scripts.
<ogra_> iirc it blocks a security feature of the kernel on arm if it is set to high
<ogra_> null pointer dereference or some such
<infinity> That's what it's for in the first place (preventing null dereferencing)
<kees> hola
<infinity> But I'm willing to believe it's weird on ARM.  We should just get the omap default fixed.
<GrueMaster> Well, none of the scripts are broken now.  I worked with him Friday, and we have everything running on all arm HW.
<infinity> kees: Yo.
<kees> mmap_min_addr on arm needed to be 32k because, IIRC, qemu and some of the dynamic loaders put stuff below 64k.
<infinity> kees: Wouldn't that be true on all arches...?
<kees> infinity: all arch flavors? yes, I assumed so.
<infinity> kees: No, I meant !arm... Curious why qemu would be different only there.
<kees> I have no problem seeing it raised, btw. this was a requirement from ogra_ originally.
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> it was the dynamic loader thing
<ogra_> now i remember
<infinity> Raising it seems to make the system explode, so I suspect we were right. :P
<kees> infinity: oh, I assume because memory layouts were different between archs
<infinity> I just wish the reasoning had been documented.
<ogra_> infinity, qemu even explodes with values above 4k iirc
<ogra_> and wine or dosemu have other values as well
<kees> oh! that's right, qemu was 4k, hence a sysctl file on install. yeah
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Alright.
<ogra_> and there might be other packages i dont re,ember
<infinity> So, ARM's ld.so is weird or something.  Having been in there, I can buy that.
<kees> dosemu is fully emulated so it doesn't care about mmap_min_addr. wine in 32bit mode doesn't care either. wine in 16bit mode beens access to 0 addr.
<ogra_> ah, right
<kees> beens? needs.
<infinity> beens!
<ogra_> heh
<kees> what an odd typo
<infinity> kees: You're an odd fellow.
<infinity> kees: Sees to fit.
<kees> infinity: fair point
<infinity> Seems, too.
<infinity> Fuck typing.
<kees> infinity: where would you have expected the 32k thing to be documented, btw?
 * ogra_ wants a t-shirt with that
<infinity> kees: In the sysctl fragment that's different on ARM, perhaps?
<ogra_> kees, iirc there was a bug for it
<ogra_> but launchpad doesnt like to find it
<infinity> kees: Right now, it has a very unhelpful "# ARM-secific default:" comment.
<ogra_> for the arm part at lest
<kees> infinity: ah, yeah
<ogra_> i find all the wine bugs though
<kees> # ARM-specific default, due to the dynamic loader using regions below 64k:
<kees> ^^ how about that?
<ogra_> and i know we discussed it at lenght back then
<ogra_> so there *must* be irc logs
<ogra_> but i cant find them either
<infinity> kees: If that's the truth, then yes, sounds lovely. ;)
<infinity> kees: If by "the dynamic loader", you mean "ld.so", being specific doesn't hurt.
<kees> ogra_: how should that comment read? was there a bug for it?
<GrueMaster> I just did a google for arm sysctl mmap_min_addr site:launchpad.net and all the results point to qemu.
<GrueMaster> Karmic timeframe.
<ogra_> kees, i *think* we had a bug ... but seriously, that was jaunty or karmic my mind doesnt date back that far
<kees> yeah, me either
<ogra_> i remember discussing the qemu part with you in dublin
<kees> yeah, that was a whole different issue. that was the 4k part, not the 32k
<ogra_> but at that time the procps side was already in place
<ogra_> and we did that one online
<ogra_> its weird that google doesnt find a single irc log
<ogra_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/03/18/%23ubuntu-kernel.txt
<ogra_> ha !
<ogra_> doesnt have the explanatiojn though :(
<ogra_> only the discussion
<kees> yeah
<ogra_> [17:38] <ogra> the help of SECURITY_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR says "On arm and other archs it should not be higher than 32768."
<ogra_> thats the reason :)
<ogra_> we did it because i read docs :P
<infinity> [17:29] <kees> according to the Kconfig help text, anyway
<infinity> [17:29] <kees> ia64, ppc64, x86: 65536, all others: 32768
<ogra_> yep
<infinity> Alright, well.  Fixed now.  I have eglibc things to do.
<GrueMaster> So we need to fix omap.  Good to know.
<infinity> GrueMaster: Want to file a bug?
<GrueMaster> yep.  I like filing kernel bugs.  Keeps them on their toes.
<infinity> Thankfully, init/procps probably starts early enough for it to be a non-issue, but...
<GrueMaster> Other than kconfig saying we should set it this way, is there any other compelling reason?
<parin1> on ubuntu 11.10 touchscreen freezes after some time
<parin1> i use http://www.amazon.com/e2239Fwt-21-5-LED-Touchscreen-Monitor/dp/B0056J9JPC
<slangasek> infinity, kees, ogra_: current qemu does not need any special handling of minimum memory addresses; we killed that sysctl file off a while ago
<kees> slangasek: cool
<infinity> GrueMaster: Well, Kconfig seems to be right. ;)
<GrueMaster> I'm just curious as to what it would affect.  It has been 65536 on omap since we started using main (natty or oneiric - can't remember).
<infinity> GrueMaster: Except that it's reset on boot.
<infinity> GrueMaster: So, it's not actually that at all.
<infinity> GrueMaster: if it wasn't for the procps init job setting it to 32k, everything non-root would fail.
<infinity> GrueMaster: (As seen by the current armhf bug that Oli just fixed)
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<GrueMaster> ok.
<GrueMaster> So this may impact booting w/o initrd possibly?
<infinity> Nah.
 * GrueMaster needs to see how far back this affects omap kernels.
<infinity> But it impacts anything that one might try to start from init as !root before the procps job runs.
<infinity> (Which, in practice, seems to be little or nothing, but still)
<infinity> A kernel default that doesn't allow non-root use seems suboptimal. ;)
<GrueMaster> I'm just wondering if it needs attention for the next SRU run.
<infinity> It should probably be fixed in omap SRU kernels.  Can't hurt to fix it.
<infinity> But it's not particularly critical, if things have been working.
<slangasek> infinity: why does this affect !root?  Does this imply qemu should in fact re-add the sysctl file, even though I haven't been able to find any failures with it gone?
<GrueMaster> Ok, so I need to backtrack and see how far back it is affected.  I'll put a med priority on it.
<infinity> slangasek: The setting only affects !root.  Root can map whatever they want.
<slangasek> yes, and when I run qemu, I run !root
<infinity> slangasek: In the ARM case, having the wrong setting (64k) breaks.
<infinity> slangasek: The qemu thing is entirely unrelated.
<slangasek> ok
<parin1> any one used touchscreen on ubuntu 11.10?
<GrueMaster> infinity: ogra_  Bug #903346 filed.  Will list broken kernel releases that need to be addressed shortly.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903346 in linux "On omap, CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR needs to be set to 32768 per kconfig notes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903346
<ogra_> GrueMaster, awesome, great
<GrueMaster> Confirmed also in Natty.  Pulling maverick to see if it is affected as well.
<ogra_> funny that omap still works though
<ogra_> why are you able to exec anything if its 65k
<infinity> ogra_: Because procps resets it.
 * GrueMaster sheepishly admits to accidentally purging release images on desktop before checking internal mirror to verify backup).
<GrueMaster> The sysctl is there to correct it.
<ogra_> then we have been really really lucky with our initrd and upstart
<infinity> ogra_: The initrd runs entirely as root.
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<infinity> ogra_: As do most/all upstart jobs before the procps script.
<ogra_> and pid 0 as well
<ogra_> you mentioned it before, now i understand what you meant :P
 * ogra_ didnt relate that comment to omap before
<infinity> Right.  I need a short nap to recover from last night before I finish this eglibc merge.
<GrueMaster> So this really only would affect users that take our code and do weird embedded work with it (or other things).
<infinity> I suspect it's best not to upload libc when I'm in this state. :P
<ogra_> nobody doing embedded work would use our stff anyway
<ogra_> infinity, go to bed
 * ogra_ goes back to TV
 * GrueMaster considers searching for lunch.
<infinity> GrueMaster: Or someone naively removing the config file, or disabling the procps init, or trying to run an init job as !root before procps's runs, or...
<infinity> GrueMaster: In the end, the procps bits and the kernel defaults should match, it's pretty unexpectedly strange when they don't, I'd say.
<ogra_> if i *would* do embedded work with ubuntu i would do it as initrd hooks and abuse update-initramfs to build my rootfses though
<infinity> (Especially since the sysctl snippets claim to mirror the defaults)
<ogra_> to keep it as tiny as possible
<ogra_> and i bet others doing embedded stuf would do something similar ... anyway i would expect most stuff to run as root in embedded
<ogra_> anyway, really TV now
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-13
<twb> lilstevie: OK wifi problem solved -- I mis-transcribed the *MAC* address into the AP
<twb> Problem was obvious when running hostapd by hand: wlan0: STA 74:2f:68:23:46:8d WPA: no PSK configured for the STA
<twb> Sorry to trouble you with my fat fingers
<TheMuso> twb: Good to hear you got it solved.
<twb> OK, so apparently to set the keyboard rate, you run something like "kbdrate -d 500 -r 5".
<twb> I run that as root on tty1, and it says "set rate to 0, delay to 0.  Was rate 0, delay 0"
<twb> Grr!
<twb> Is it supposed to fail to set CPU frequency
<twb> lilstevie: /etc/fstab ends up with two / mount entries in it; UUIDs corresponding to p8 and p2; the latter is all but empty; I think it's wrong.
<twb> lilstevie: uboot-mkimage is a stub and doesn't need to be installed.
<twb> Likewise uboot-envtools
<TheMuso> twb: Yeah they are transitional packages I guess.
<twb> Right
<twb> Wow, modern ubuntu has a huge hard-on for dpkg triggers, huh.
<GrueMaster> twb: Sometimes it makes sense, like with the kernels.  much easier to apt-get install linux-omap4 than linux-image-2.6.35-903-omap4 for example.  Also, the meta will always require the latest version of the main package, so easier to check updates.
<twb> GrueMaster: it's not a metapackage, it's a transitional package.  There are no rdeps installed.  This suggests that lilstevie asked for it by the old name, and could profitably update his script to ask for the new name.
<lilstevie> twb: huh
<lilstevie> I did not install uboot-mkimage or uboot-envtools
<lilstevie> they are probably reminants left over from the fact that it is the omap base image
<twb> lilstevie: ah, that makes sense
 * twb is having fun ripping out all the useless GUI packages
<twb> lilstevie: btw any idea what to do about the keyboard repeat rate?
<lilstevie> no idea
<twb> bugger
<lilstevie> my keyboard repeat is fine in GUI userland, but non existant in ttys
<twb> Yeah, that's what <guy next to me> reported as well
<twb> I wonder what X is doing differently
<twb> lilstevie: does ubuntu on tf101 still have a problem where it doesn't shut down all the way?
<twb> I think that's why I was having that problem where I couldn't do Power+VolDn, because that seems to only work if I power off / reboot from android -- if I power off / reboot from ubuntu, it won't let me, which I think is because it wasn't "off" as far as the bootloader is concerned
<twb> Ignore that, I managed to do it after shutting down from ubuntu
<twb> lilstevie: might be my fault, but it looks like I have /lib/firmware/BCM4329.hcd but it's looking for /lib/firmware/bcm4329.hcd
<twb> lilstevie: can I flash a new kernel+ramdisk into the SOS partition, from within ubuntu?
<twb> lilstevie: using the olife-prime default setup (dual boot, ubuntu default).
<twb> lilstevie: AFAICT the answer is no, because the LNX/SOS partitions are outside the mmcblk "visible" area of the partition table
<TheMuso> twb: Yes you should be able to, but you will need to build it into a blob.
<twb> TheMuso: yeah I understand the abootimg part
<twb> Oh, it might be partitions 5 and 6, file -s doesn't recognize those!
<twb> abootimg -i /dev/mmcblk0p5 isn't encouraging, it says it's not an android boot image
<TheMuso> twb: I don't think you can access the SOS and LNX partitions from within android/Ubuntu. Once you dd them to mmcblk0p4, they then get flashed elsewhere, outside of what Android/Ubuntu can physically access on the MMC>
<TheMuso> They get flashed by the Asus bootloader.
<twb> Oh
<twb> Because in the uboot world you just make those parts of the emmc directly visible and dd straight to them
<TheMuso> Yes, in teh case of Ubuntu and uBoot on the tf101, there is a uBoot aprtition where you copy your kernel, initramfs, and boot.cmd/boot.scr files.
<twb> So what you're saying is that I should use abootimg to create a blob, then copy that as a file onto the /dev/mmcblk0p4 ext partition?
<TheMuso> twb: So if you want to flash a new image for the SOS partition, you need to use abootimg to pack it, then you need to use Blobtools to pack that image into a blob.
<twb> OH
<twb> What a pain in the arse
<TheMuso> Yup, thank Asus and their bootloader. :)
<twb> You'd think it'd be easy to just move GP1 further up so that LNX and SOS can be dd'd directly
<twb> There is probably some stupid reason why you can't
<TheMuso> Yeah, and I'm sure lilstevie has a better idea why, I happen to agree with you though.
<TheMuso> But it could be Asus being nasty. :)
<twb> Can you just back the SOS abootimg into the blob, or do you need to blow away prime and the LNX partition as well?
<twb> Bsaically I'm slightly annoyed because it's trying to resize my filesystem EVERY boot, and every two minutes it pesters me about kinteractiveup hanging, and the "simple" solution is just to update the ramdisk to the current version that's in the root filesystem -- the one built post-oem
<TheMuso> No, you can pack a blob with SOS in it on its own, or you could pack a blob with SOS, APP, UDA, and LNX if you wanted to.
<twb> Cool
<TheMuso> The ASUS blobs have SOS, LNX, and APP in them.
<twb> And then I drop it in the mmcblk0p4 partition as a file called ./blob ?
<TheMuso> It doesn't matter what the file is called. Just dd if=blobfilename of=/dev/mmcblk0p4
<TheMuso> And on next reboot, the ASUS bootloader will flash it for you.
<twb> Ah, overwrite the block device entirely
<twb> I was led astray because mmcblk0p4 currently have an empty ext filesystem on it
<TheMuso> Yes, thats right, which I also find weird, but yeah you just dd the blob file onto mmcblk0p4
<twb> OK, no worries
<twb> Grr, unmetered local mirror only has 10.10 (ftp://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu-ports/)
<TheMuso> Thats a bummer. I know aarnet also mirrors ubuntu-ports, but thats probably not unmetred for node customers.
<twb> probably faster than ports.u.c tho
<lilstevie> TheMuso: twb no not boot img blob
<lilstevie> :p
 * TheMuso used to be on internode till the alure of cable, combined with Telstra having deacent plans lured me away.
<lilstevie> and that isn't an asus feature, it is an nvidia thing
<twb> Well SOMEONE is to blame :P
<TheMuso> Ah makes sense.
<lilstevie> the reason it is outside the GP1 is because asus don't want you to have access to it :)
<lilstevie> moving it isn
<lilstevie> moving the gp1 is a bit of a pita
<twb> Makes using abootimg -u a PITA
<lilstevie> you need to move the actual partitions to the end of flash, which I will be reintroducing with 1.3
<lilstevie> I need to set up some stuff for android first though
<lilstevie> because asus blobs include the tegraparts partition table
<lilstevie> which will in effect break the whole system
<TheMuso> Ah.
<twb> Well unless that includes OTA stuff, who cares
<TheMuso> lilstevie: BTW have you been able to work out how to get your 2.6.38 kernel to read the stock partition table?
<twb> Just tell the users not to dl stock asus updates
<lilstevie> twb: that IS OTA stuff
<twb> Ah, fuck, OK
<lilstevie> TheMuso: no :/
<TheMuso> Ok, good to know it wasn't just me running round in circles trying to get it to work. :)
<lilstevie> TheMuso: I am trying to figure out WTF is wrong
<lilstevie> but the GPT driver in that sense is identical
<TheMuso> RIght.
<lilstevie> it is just being a slippery whore
<lilstevie> but with what I am working on at the moment that may not be an issue anymore
<lilstevie> well, I mean I still want to go up
<lilstevie> but less of an issue
<lilstevie> nvidia released the L4T beta1 drivers
<lilstevie> and they use 2.6.36
<TheMuso> Yeah I saw that.
<lilstevie> just the interface is different
<lilstevie> so i am porting the nvhost interface
<TheMuso> Right.
<lilstevie> into our tree
<TheMuso> Nice.
<lilstevie> which will relieve that stress for a little while
<lilstevie> so I can work on a more stable u-boot/new kernel
<TheMuso> Right.
<lilstevie> cause as it stands u-boot is not configuring the clocks correctly
<TheMuso> In other news, my trimslice shipped over night. :)
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<lilstevie> and as such asus kernels won't run on it
<TheMuso> Yup.
<lilstevie> even with a machine_start block using the boardid
<lilstevie> cause asus bootloader/uboot have different boardids
<TheMuso> Yeah I saw that.
<lilstevie> asus shows ventana
<lilstevie> uboot shows tf101
<lilstevie> :)
<TheMuso> lilstevie: Does the NVHost stuff include the interfaces needed for their drivers?
<lilstevie> the nvhost stuff is the interface
<TheMuso> right
<lilstevie> good news for ics tablets though
<lilstevie> as the L4T and android binary interface is now unified
<lilstevie> also
<lilstevie> expect your trimslice monday
<TheMuso> Yeah thought it would be about a week.
<lilstevie> well by monday I should say
<lilstevie> mine took 4 days from shipped
<TheMuso> Nice.
<lilstevie> yeah, thats why shipping is so expensive I guess :p
<TheMuso> What git tree has the latest l4t nvhost code?
<lilstevie> nv-tegra mainline
 * infinity almost bought a Trimslice, but figures his desk has enough random ARM devices littering it.
<TheMuso> ah ok
<lilstevie> I've cloned it, but didn't get time to look at the interface properly yet, another proj is taking up a little bit more of my time :)
<lilstevie> infinity: did you see what I said the other day
<infinity> lilstevie: About unified tegra kernels madness?
<lilstevie> yeah
<infinity> Yeah, I read it at the time, and promptly forgot whatever it was because I've been sick all weekend. ;)
<lilstevie> with a little bit of modularization and a bit of heuristic madness we could probably get it working
<lilstevie> arch have a "tegra" kernel
<twb> infinity: want me to send you some vegemite or something?
<infinity> twb: *glare*
<lilstevie> that is built for all board-* in mach-tegra
<twb> It's good for you!
<twb> You think: shit, I'd better get up, or they'll give me another slice of vegemite toast
<infinity> lilstevie: ac100/tf101/tf202/trimslice would be a lovely set of things to support with a single kernel.
<lilstevie> infinity: yeah
<infinity> lilstevie: Though we'd still have boot-loader/boot-method messes to contend with.
<lilstevie> infinity: I mean it would be a little bit of work
<lilstevie> and yeah bootloader wise you have like you do now with the flash-kernel config
<infinity> lilstevie: Little bit of work, perhaps, but ultimately less work than supporting 4 kernel trees for 4 devices.
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> I mean the tf101 is going to be a bit of pain
<twb> lilstevie: the tf202 is better?
<lilstevie> things liek the EC driver are tied in with the battery
<lilstevie> twb: tf201 is going to be a c***
<infinity> And I suppose we really should get Trimslice support into universe at some point.  The part where they actually ship with Ubuntu kinda makes it look bad if we don't support it out of the archive.
<twb> hahaha
<lilstevie> T3 with its new security
<lilstevie> and the fact that nvblobs are now signed
<infinity> Has anyone talked to them about working with us to get their bits in our archive?
<lilstevie> even with local root, no kernel changes
<TheMuso> infinity: DOn't think so... I looked at how they installed Ubuntu the other day... I shuddered.
<lilstevie> infinity: yeah, but their ubuntu installer is CRAP
<infinity> TheMuso: Yeah, I haven't looked at their custom installer.  Can't be drastically worse than some weird stuff we do, can it?
<lilstevie> I actually hope that beta L4T drivers work with ubiquity and the hdmi
<lilstevie> infinity: OEM-CONFIG is a hell of a lot more sane
<TheMuso> infinity: Shell scripts + a partimage image, and zenity to prompt the user.
<lilstevie> infinity: they pretty much dd the image in place
<infinity> TheMuso: Oh dear.
<lilstevie> and set it up with the user trim and password 111111
<lilstevie> FROM THE INSTALLER
<lilstevie> like what
<lilstevie> you could at least configure a damn user
<infinity> TheMuso: I'd like to think that if our community stepped up and offered to re-roll their bits as a proper Ubuntu image, they'd be happy to stop maintaining their own.
<twb> That's because they're doing it for a job rather than because they care
<lilstevie> infinity: I want to
<TheMuso> I'd think so too.
<infinity> TheMuso: And with the joy of packagesets, they could maintain their own kernel and uBoot and such in universe.
<TheMuso> And yes I want to help too.
<lilstevie> I really want to manage the timslice in a more sane way
<lilstevie> it would certainly help anyway
<twb> And "they" is probably just one guy anyway
<twb> And he's an intern
<TheMuso> lilstevie: Hell yeah it would certainly help
<lilstevie> my trim was a donation from someone because my method of installing on the tf101 is more sane :p
<infinity> Is it more or less sane than the whacky way we do ac100?
<infinity> (your tf101 installer, that is)
<infinity> The Trimslice thing just sounds vile.
<lilstevie> I even got the trim working with nvflash but compulabs are stonewalling me when it comes to getting the trim
<lilstevie> infinity: more and less
<TheMuso> lilstevie: Getting the trim as in obtaining one?
<lilstevie> more because it uses the prebuilt image setup like omap
<infinity> But, actually, the "tarball installer" method we use for ac100 would take one or two tweaks and work great on the Trim.
<TheMuso> But the tarball installer doesn't make sense for the trim.
<infinity> Since their own installer basically just blats an FS to one of two target devices.
<TheMuso> Particularly the SATA models.
<twb> lilstevie: if you really wanted you could abuse live-build to generate new images from scratch, but it's icky
<lilstevie> TheMuso: the information I need for it
<infinity> TheMuso: Makes perfect sense for SATA.  That's what it was written for.  To install from SD to internal storage.
<TheMuso> Sure you could do it that way, but it would be perfectly possible to use ubiquity.
<lilstevie> twb: actually TheMuso and I were looking at generating prebuilts
<infinity> TheMuso: It does use ubiquity (in the form of oem-config).
<lilstevie> once the kernel is properly packaged
<lilstevie> infinity: trimslice does not
<TheMuso> infinity: I'm aware of that, but I am thinking of things like partitioning a SATA hard drive etc.
<infinity> TheMuso: The reason we don't use ubiquity (in the form of a live system) is because it's effin' slow.
<twb> live-build is nicer image builder than anything else I've looked at
<lilstevie> trim never uses ubiquity
<infinity> lilstevie: No, I realise that.
<lilstevie> TheMuso: was that method we spoke about with live-build
<TheMuso> lilstevie: Yes.
<lilstevie> infinity: I mean like the trim is a terrible install setup
<lilstevie> even archlinux with its horrid install is a little more comfortable
<TheMuso> As to what infinity said, if we had community people helpign to maintain a trim image, extending livecd-rootfs/live-build for the trim would be feesable, even if a community member built images.
<infinity> Extending livecd-rootfs to add a subarch is about 20 seconds of effort.
<TheMuso> Yup.
<infinity> And I'm including the time it takes me to type my GPG passhprase 4 times because I suck.
<TheMuso> lol
<lilstevie> I wouldn't mind something like a universal image for arm devices :p
<infinity> lilstevie: Ask again in ~5 years.
<lilstevie> gaga
<lilstevie> haha*
<lilstevie> infinity: just out of curiousity.... why
<TheMuso> The kernel...
<lilstevie> I use the same rootfs image on the SGT7" as I do on the tf
<infinity> lilstevie: No unified boot loaders, and no unified kernels.
<TheMuso> yeah and the bootloader.
<infinity> We have the same userspace on everything, that's a non-issue.
<lilstevie> given how different devices handle the kern and bootloader part, flash-kernel is the only thing that needs to deal with that
<twb> lilstevie: haha, I looked at "SGT" as "StG" and was thinking "a seven inch assault rifle?"
<lilstevie> thats the part I mean
<lilstevie> like the userspace part
<infinity> But bootloaders and kernels are a mess, and until ACPI and/or DeviceTree is everywhere, we're screwed.
<lilstevie> heh
<twb> øw3m
<TheMuso> lilstevie: Ok the linux-2.6 tree on nv-tegra.nvidia.com hasn't been touched for 3 weeks or so, and I can't find a tree on kernel.org that looks like it is the tree you pulled from... Where is it?
<infinity> lilstevie: Err.  No, flash-kernel is great post-install, but how do you propose booting the installer?
<twb> Gah, stupid keyboard
<infinity> lilstevie: Until one image can contain one bootload and one kernel that boots everything, a unified image just can't work.
<lilstevie> infinity: well that part would need to be tweaked per device, but a universal rootfs.img sort of thing
<infinity> Well, even that needs to change.
<infinity> You can have a rootfs minus kernel and bootloader (hey, we ship one of those...)
<infinity> But a proper system needs the kernel and bootloader installed to the rootfs so flash-kernel has something to, well, flash.
<infinity> Hence, no longer a universal root.
<twb> infinity: well, you could fiddle-fart around with unioned kernel/ramdisk overlays on the common base rootfs
<twb> infinity: but atm that would be more effort than it's worth
<infinity> Not if you value your sanity.
<infinity> unions and overlays are great as installer tricks, running them in production is pain.
 * twb looks shifty
<lilstevie> lol
<twb> I'm not running 600 seats that way, in prisons, oh no
<infinity> :P
<lilstevie> I still think at least one device with it would be good
<lilstevie> like tegra
<twb> But yeah it's a fucking pain, especially since aufs is buggy as at LTS
<infinity> Everyone has their curious use-cases.
<lilstevie> as a start
<infinity> Yup.
<infinity> I intend to unify mx51/mx53 in my spare time too.
<infinity> But that requires two bootloaders and some SERIOUS VOODOO that makes me vomit a little.
<twb> Man, I should've been a lot more impressed back when I got my sheeva and it had u-boot OOTB
<infinity> (Basically, I'm jamming one bootloader in unpartitioned post-MBR space, and one bootloader on the first VFAT partition, since the Quickstart will look at the unpartitioned one, and the Efika systems will ignore it and hit up the VFAT one)
<infinity> You can now cry a little.
<infinity> I did.
<twb> At least these bootloaders dpom "DOS-6 like"
<twb> At least these bootloaders don't claim to be "DOS-6 like" and have a "mouse-based UI"
<twb> Like the bloody EFI servers I've had to deal with lately
<infinity> You can look forward to EFI on ARM systems soon. :P
<lilstevie> infinity: bootloaders are going to be a whore
<twb> infinity: PLEASE tell me you are joking
<lilstevie> twb: no, UEFI is the spec coming to arm
<infinity> twb: About EFI on ARM?  Well, UEFI.  But no, not joking.
<twb> Oh FFS
<lilstevie> the one bootloader to unify them all
<twb> EFI is so bad
<twb> What was wrong with OF
<infinity> Politics.
<twb> You go into the EFI repl and type "if" and it says "sorry, if only valid in batch scripts"
<twb> Stupid crack monkeys...
<lilstevie> MS are probably the driving force here, they only need to maintain one bootlaoder
<twb> EFI was only built because intel couldn't run 16-bit protected BIOSes on their shitty itaniums
<TheMuso> lilstevie: Afaik MS have settled on only one SoC vendor for all their ARM related software.
<twb> And now we're going to end up with thawte-type signing companies for EFI drivers...
<TheMuso> So I don't think uefi would have been a driver, but I could be wrong.
<lilstevie> TheMuso: interesting
<lilstevie> TheMuso: I heard that QC also have an SoC running win8
<twb> TheMuso: could be intel
<TheMuso> Ah right
<TheMuso> twb: Afaik Intel don't even have their XScale license an more.
<lilstevie> TheMuso: no they don't they sold it
<infinity> lilstevie: I would hope Qualcomm is running Win8, or Nokia would be sad pandas.
<lilstevie> infinity: heh
<TheMuso> lilstevie: Yeah thought as much.
<twb> Ah, I couldn't remember who had announced they were making ARM blades now, whether it was AMD or Intel
<infinity> twb: Intel sold XScale to Marvell eons ago and washed their hands of competing against themselves.
<lilstevie> TheMuso: AFAIK it is Tegra3 and QC running win8 so far
<twb> Yeah but like a month ago some mob poppe dup and went "ARM on servers wooo!"
<twb> I think with HP and ARM Inc.
<lilstevie> twb: HP
<twb> Ah, OK.  I assumed there was a semi fab company in there too somewhere
<infinity> twb: HP/Calxeda and *mumbleNDAmumble* other vendors.
<lilstevie> also intel put all their eggs x86 basket
<infinity> I'd be curious to see what AMD could do with an ARM license, but I suspect they're being as x86-centric as Intel.
<infinity> Or they just don't have the cash flow to experiment.
<infinity> The latter seems more likely. :/
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> and damn it why is q so close to tab
<lilstevie> :/
<TheMuso> heh
<lilstevie> I just cmd+q'd irc
<twb>  Obviously the problem there is you aren't using emacs
<twb> Whree it would be ^X^C
<TheMuso> Yeah an AMD based SoC with a Radeon/similar derrived GPU would be nice.
<TheMuso> derived
<TheMuso> It would possibly mean an open GPU...
<twb> TheMuso: radeon as in r600 or what
<twb> I don't even know what they're up to these days
<twb> My last non-intel GPU was an r200
<lilstevie> TheMuso: in theory arm core + GeForce would be kinda nice too, in the real world though it failed :p
<twb> Which translates to... "radeon 9000" IIRC
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> my last non ATI/AMD GPU was a GeFORCE 5200 or smthn like that
<twb> At least the intel ones Just Worked without any fucking about
<lilstevie> I vowed never to nvidia again
<lilstevie> then I got two tegra devices :p
<lilstevie> hmm
<lilstevie> $600 for an iconia A501 on telstra prepaid
<lilstevie> :p
<TheMuso> How open are the Aconias?
<TheMuso> In terms of flashing.
<lilstevie> less than the tf
<lilstevie> per device SBK
<twb> lilstevie: you can get the HP tablet on ebay for like A$60 I hear
<lilstevie> and Chip UID salted hash of kernel and recovery images
<twb> The downside of the vendor monkeys learning how to actually do crypto properly, is they actually lock us out :-/
<lilstevie> yes
<twb> It'd be nice if the ACCC had a clue
<lilstevie> asus monkeys still haven't figured out crypto
<lilstevie> the signed blobs of the tf201 is just because nvidia offer it as a standard
<twb> So I could write to them and say "please tell h/w vendors to fuck off with their software lock-in"
<twb> get iphones banned in .au and so on
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> we would lose a lot
<TheMuso> Oh lovely re the aconia.
<lilstevie> cause under that definition the xoom is locked too
<lilstevie> even with fastboot oem unlock
<twb> Suits me
<infinity> The problem is that people still view these devices as embedded (when they're not), rather than general-purpose computers (which they are).
<lilstevie> NI adam isn't though :p
<twb> s/embedded/appliances/
<infinity> No one screams about vendor lock-in with the software running on their printer or microwave oven.
<lilstevie> yeah
<twb> infinity: well, I would if it had a browser in it
<lilstevie> these tablets are not embedded really
<TheMuso> Hell no.
<twb> Actually the goddamn MFD does
<lilstevie> they are fully functional computing devices
<TheMuso> Yup, and I'll bet for lots of people out there, they will be just fine for a computer, given that the user only does light browsing/video watching.email.
<twb> HP printer/mfc here is running linux and wpasupplicant and so on
<TheMuso> s/.///
<lilstevie> I want arm laptops :p
<twb> lilstevie: my gods, yes
<TheMuso> Heh me too. :)
<lilstevie> like an ultrabook
<lilstevie> but with arm
<twb> lilstevie: do you remember back when ASUS demoed a 9" EeePC ARM running ubuntu 9.04 or so ?
<lilstevie> twb: not really
<twb> lilstevie: I was all "FUCK YEAH" and then "OK next month they will come out" for the next three years
<lilstevie> twb: however the tf101 was a last minute switch to android
<lilstevie> I have heard rumour that they initially wanted ubuntu
<twb> It was demoed like a week before Microsoft said "hey ASUS here is a big bag of money please stop shipping linux netbooks"
<lilstevie> and were running 10.10
<TheMuso> I think we are only now getting to the point where ARM CPUs are fast enough for most general use tasks that require CPU intensive ops.
<lilstevie> but ofc android won out
<lilstevie> TheMuso: hells yeah
<lilstevie> I use my tf101 as a netbook
<lilstevie> as in a daily use netbook
<twb> TheMuso: especially since the DSP and AES and friends are done elsewhere on the chip
<lilstevie> I browse the web, do a bit of programming
<twb> lilstevie: that's what I bought mine for
<TheMuso> lilstevie: DO you have to do anything funky to get headphones out working when running uboot Ubuntu 2.6.38?
<lilstevie> TheMuso: no
<twb> tf101 = netbook with longer battery life and SSD by default
<TheMuso> I haven't really tried yet, but couldn't get audio working with the ASUS kernel when I tried.
<TheMuso> Ok, will try again.
<twb> TheMuso: if you go into alsamixer there are about 60 different things to fiddle with
<lilstevie> TheMuso: it works once oem-config does its magic
<TheMuso> twb: Yes I know.
<twb> TheMuso: might be one of them is "work without headphones" and is off by default
<lilstevie> also, just saw aldi have an android tablet now too :p
<lilstevie> TheMuso: originally I thought sound was busted, turned out just the media board came unplugged
<TheMuso> ah ok
<lilstevie> aldi tablet, tegra2 running hc 3.2 3G/wifi, 32GB
<lilstevie> 499
<TheMuso> Interesting... I wonder how locked down it is.
<TheMuso> Although for tablets I won't go past the transformer purely because of the dock.
<lilstevie> TheMuso: hahaha that was exactly my first thought
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> I have a 7" SGT for a tablet
<lilstevie> my tf is a netbook :p
<lilstevie> netbook in tablet clothing
<TheMuso> heh
<lilstevie> and infinity actually I do, I would love to get my hands dirty with my microwaves firmware
<twb> FCC probably won't let you
<twb> despite not having any power in .au
<twb> TheMuso: you know what <coworker> suggested that was clever?
<twb> TheMuso: when the dock is unplugged, speak to it over bt
<TheMuso> twb: Yeah, but you may as well use a general bluetooth KB then. :)
<twb> TheMuso: but it has a battery and such
<lilstevie> well the iconia dock is bt
<twb> home time
<lilstevie> :p
<twb> yabbut not just bt
<twb> only as a fallback
<TheMuso> lilstevie: Why would you want to use nvflash on the trim when its as open as one can get in terms of getting an OS to run on it?
<lilstevie> TheMuso: thats complicated to explain :)
<TheMuso> ah ok
<infinity> ogra_ / GrueMaster: FWIW, tested precise-desktop-armhf+omap4, and it installed flawlessly.  Yay.
<ogra_> infinity, yeah, i had some people in #ac100 testing the workaround on the old images already
<ogra_> (that channel is usually more active than here)
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> ogra_: Well, I knew the procps fix would work.  I just wanted to see an official image actually complete an install.  And it just did.
<ogra_> just doing a manual ac100 build, since that ran into the gtk3 out-of-sync-ness
<infinity> So, we're just a few libreoffice porting fixes away from a complete desktop.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> though we dont seed LO
<ogra_> wich makes it non-fatal
<infinity> Oh, so we don't.
<infinity> So, our desktop is actually complete right now?
<infinity> Shiny.
<ogra_> we didnt use to at least :) i must admit i havent a local branch of the precise seeds
<infinity> desktop: * (libreoffice-writer) [i386 amd64 powerpc]
<infinity> Etc.
<infinity> We still don't.
<ogra_> well, we should take care that it works even if we dont seed it
<ogra_> else david will cry :)
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> My plan is to make sure everything works. :P
<infinity> But priority is on seeded stuff, for obvious reasons.
<ogra_> i like to see it as part of the desktop .... it just doesnt break our images ;)
 * ogra_ gives back vte3 on armel
<lilstevie> libre is the only reason I am not testing hf presice on the tf101
<ogra_> hmm, looking at the alure buildfailure it looks like libmpg123 is missing a shlibs file for armhf
<ogra_> heh, funny ...
<ogra_> the mpg123 source has a ton of identical symbols files for each possible arch
 * ogra_ copies armel to hf
<ogra_> i wonder how many other packages are missing symbols files for hrf
<ogra_> *hf
<ogra_> WTF !
 * ogra_ shakes his head about debian/alure-dynload-shlibdeps
<ogra_> why the heck cant they just use dpkg
<ogra_> indeed there is no multiarch support at all in that script
<ogra_> oh my
<ogra_> bug 831192
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831192 in alure "alure version 1.2-1 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831192
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder where that fix went
<ogra_> ah, its there but omits mpg123 multiarch
<LeslieLi> Hi, what is the login name and password of ubuntu for beagleboard?
<ogra_> the one you gave it in the installer
<LeslieLi> ogra_: I built it with setup_sdcard.sh? then insert sdcard to beagle...
<ogra_> no idea what that is
<ogra_> the official ubuntu images run the installer
<ogra_> if you used something else, talk to the author of whatever tool you used
<ogra_> infinity, any idea why i see "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" in some of the armhf buildlogs ? that doesnt seem right
<soren> ogra_: We see those on all arches. Always have, I believe.
<ogra_> hmm, yeah, they dont seem to do any harm
<ogra_> i find it still weird since the buildd should run apt-get update before even starting
<soren> ogra_: They do.
<soren> "Authentication warning overridden.
<soren> "
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> thats explains it
<infinity> ogra_: No gnupg in the chroots, we trust our path to ftpmaster.
<infinity> ogra_: (And if we don't, we have big problems)
<ogra_> yeah, understood
<ogra_> fatal error: curl/types.h: No such file or directory
<ogra_> heh, another one
<ogra_> it is funy how many packages still include that ... given that curl upstream claims its unused since 2004
<ogra_> (in thir removal message from 2011)
<ogra_> *their
<doko_> eukleides (1.5.4-1ubuntu2) precise; urgency=low
<doko_>   * add build-dep on libncurses5-dev to fix ftbfs on armhf
<doko_> ogra_, ^^^ no, not just armhf
<ogra_> doko_, well, the upload was specifically to fix this ftbfs ... but yeah
<ogra_> i'm surprised how many packages havent been built since natty
<doko_> jonmasters, are you using arm-linux-gnueabihf as the ARM hf triplet as well?
<infinity> doko_: Last I checked, he was, but he hasn't switched the linker location yet.
<infinity> jonmasters: Confirm/deny?
<doko_> anyway, afk now
<jonmasters> infinity, doko_: we're going to support that triplet but not switch to it yet
<jonmasters> (we'll do symlinking)
<Quintasan> ogra_ ping
<infinity> jonmasters: That won't work for compatibility at all.
<jonmasters> infinity: I realize that only works for stuff built on Ubuntu running on Fedora
<infinity> jonmasters: Not really an ideal situation...
<jonmasters> infinity: I'll re-raise the triplet. I suspect we'll look at switching during our upcoming transition to rawhide, which is fine because nobody is going to deploy on Fedora 15 :)
<infinity> jonmasters: Unless the intent is to promote Fedora as a platform to build stuff on that won't work for competitors. ;)
<jonmasters> Fedora 15 is officially going to support Xfce and a few other bits. We're punting on a full build to skip to rawhide (devel) builds in time for F17.
<infinity> jonmasters: If all you're moving is the linker (which can still be a symlink, if you don't want to change eglibc packaging), it's just a 3-line diff to GCC to move the PI in the ELF headers.
 * jonmasters needs to get an Ubuntu install going again to track this stuff. I'll make that a todo.
<jonmasters> yea, I think we could do it whenever really but given we're basically done with F15 I'd rather push that for rawhide
<infinity> I'd just prefer to see it happen somewhere other than Debian/Ubuntu to give weight to our talks (and agreement) at Plumbers.
<infinity> Will make it easier for me to push it down Google's throats, etc.
<jonmasters> We should talk LSB, too. How about this. How about we actually spend some time reading through the LSB reqs and schedule a call in the new year? Like first week of Jan?
<infinity> (Which is on my TODO)
<jonmasters> I'm getting a lot of resistance to multi-arch from our tools group btw :)
<infinity> Yeah, I'm back from vacation on the third of January, and in the air on the seventh.  Somewhere in between there might work. ;)
<jonmasters> ok, or the following week?
<infinity> I'd love to see multi-arch all over.  But this isn't m-a, this is just a sane linker location.
<infinity> Where you put your libraries is your business. :)
<infinity> The following week, I'm in Budapest.  So, it's either between the 3rd and 7th, or a week later.
<jonmasters> yea
<jonmasters> I'll get this straightened out
<infinity> jonmasters: For the record, the simple gcc patch we're using is: http://lucifer.0c3.net/~adconrad/arm-dynamic-linker.diff
<infinity> jonmasters: Given that you don't care about sf/hf bi-arch, you could just hardcode the linker and be done with it, though, I suspect.
<infinity> jonmasters: Unless your sf port is going to live on.
<lborda> hi guys
<lborda> what is the output for uname -a on arm processors running ubuntu?
<infinity> lborda: If you're using uname to determine something in a build process, don't.
<GrueMaster> lborda: Depending on the platform, it looks like this:  Linux panda3 3.0.0-1206-omap4 #13-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Nov 23 17:50:31 UTC 2011 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<infinity> lborda: uname doesn't tell you anything about the userspace.  Which is probably what you actually care about.
<lborda> i'm developing a bash script and i was looking for something to give the kernel architecture that is currently runnin
<lborda> g
<lborda> something like uname -a | grep -o x86_64
<infinity> Oh.  Then you just want $(uname -m) ... Why reinvent the wheel?
<lborda> any better ideas?
<GrueMaster> lborda: Better to use dpkg --print-architecture.
<infinity> echo "My kernel arch is $(uname -m)"
<infinity> But userspace/debian/package arch is more interesting.
<lborda> infinity: it does not work on cloud images for example
<lborda> hum....
<infinity> So, "My Debian arch is $(dpkg --print-architecture)"
<infinity> lborda: And, err, what?  Why would uname not work on cloud images?
<lborda> it is a bug... it says unknown
<infinity> -m doesn't.
<lborda> for i686 images
<lborda> i386
<lborda> sorry
<infinity> You're looking at -p or -i
<infinity> -m will never print unknown.
<lborda> infinity, let me see...
<lborda> infinity, -m prints the machine hardware name, would that give me always the kernels architecture ?
<lborda> infinity, i think i'm better of using dpkg --print-architecture thank you
<GrueMaster> lborda: dpkg --print-architecture will give you the proper arch (armel, armhf, x86_64, i386, etc) that the system is compiled for.  Much better than uname output for most things.
<lborda> GrueMaster, agree thank you!
<infinity> lborda: uname -m is the kernel arch, dpkg --print-architecture is the userspace arch.  Two very different things.
<infinity> lborda: (Say, for instance, running an i386 userspace on an amd64 kernel)
<infinity> lborda: Both things are valuable to know, but usually when someone thinks they want the kernel arch, they're wrong (unless they're building kernel modules).
<lborda> infinity, I see your point, essentially i need to know which kernel is installed so I believe dpkg --print-arch will help me
<infinity> Two differnet things.  Again.
<janimo> ppisati, infinity do you know what SRU version is appropriate for the ac100 kernel oneiric upload that only has the mmap() fix?
<janimo> Latest is 2.6.38-1001.1
<janimo> in oneiric
<infinity> janimo: 1001.2, if it doesn't break ABI.  Or did that version exist in precise?
<infinity> If that version's been used, then 1001.1.0.1 or 1001.1.0.11.10 or some such.
<janimo> we had 1002.1 in precise
<infinity> Right, which was a new ABI.
<infinity> If this doesn't break ABI, then 1001.2 is fine.
<janimo> hmm I wonder if it breaks the ABI, I need to check the patch closer. It changes the order mmap()0-ed addresses are given to the apps
<janimo> I think that is quite a change, but not sure if technically ABI change
<infinity> Well, you can build it and use the handy abi-checker to see.
<infinity> Not sure if you noticed, but I turned on ABI checking in the precise ac100 sources.
<infinity> There seemed to be many attempts at disabling it. :P
<janimo> infinity, I was going to ask you about that too :)
<janimo> I noticed you DTRT
<janimo> it was off as that is how _I think_ copied it from jcrigby 's debianization tree
<janimo> so the whole ABI checking did nothing indeed
<janimo> but with it I had the following issue today: bumping version to 3.0.8-1.1 it tries to look for prev_abi which should be in dir 3.0.8-0.0 and bails out
<janimo> is there some blessed script to automate the whole ABI bump thing?
<janimo> I just made a 3.0.8-0.0 by hand which I doubt is the best idea
<infinity> janimo: You might want to ask in ubuntu-kernel how they deal with it.  I tend to just ignore on a new ABI, and then fetch and populate for subsequent uploads.
<infinity> janimo: (ie: if you know it's a new ABI and you've bumped the version)
<janimo> infinity, ok. So in the case of bumping to 3.0 do you call the build with a sepcial skipabi or you make a dummy dir as I have?
<janimo> it is still unclear to me which of those abi dirs are to be hand maintained and which created by scripts
<janimo> as the build process creates some
<janimo> and at least in the ac100 package there's this weird situation that the next to last version has an abi dir, but not the last
<infinity> The build process creates a current dir.  You want ignore files in that same directory on a fresh ABI.
<infinity> To get the last, you need to use the fetch_abi script (or whatever it's called).
<infinity> It grabs the last binary builds from the archive and extracts the ABI files.
<infinity> If you're doing test-builds anyway, you can cheat and pre-populate.
<janimo> /etc/getabis?
<janimo> never used it, if that's the one
<infinity> But the kernel team tends to just set the first upload as ignored, and then fetch.
<infinity> Yeah, that one.
<janimo> ah ok, so setting ignored once in a while is not that vile
<infinity> Ignored is fine if it's versioned as a new ABI.
<infinity> Ignored is bad and wrong on subsequent uploads of the same ABI (since you might be wrong).
<janimo> indeed, so it is there to catch abi changes, but if you know for sure there is an ABI change it can be turned off as you bump anyway
<infinity> Right.
<janimo> thanks. I am weary of asking the kernel team because I almost always came away a bit more confused when asking
<infinity> So, ignore on your first 3.0 upload, and then use getabis on the next upload to populate the directories with the right files.
<infinity> (And remove the ignore semaphores)
<infinity> Alternately, do a local build and use the abi output to populate the directories by hand before uploading.
<infinity> Which works fine if you're building for a single arch (which you are).  Just remember to cp the armel stuff to armhf (or vice versa).
<janimo> single arch even if we have both armel and armhf, because they are identical for the kernel code?
<infinity> Right.
<infinity> The ABI files in my upload are identical on both.
<infinity> As they should be.
<infinity> If one of them breaks, that's a problem. :P
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-14
<twb> lilstevie: any idea what the trick is to make bluetooth work?  Specifically, http://paste.ubuntu.com/769608/
<lilstevie> twb: 1) make sure the bluetooth hcd is in /lib/firmware
<lilstevie> 2) service bsp-tf101 start
<lilstevie> 3) cross your fingers and all extremities that it works properly
<lilstevie> bluetooth is a pita
<lilstevie> and does not always work
<twb> :-(
<lilstevie> oh main thing, make sure BCM4329.hcd is bcm4329.hcd
<lilstevie> reminant of the old method capitalizes it, when it needs to be lower case
<twb> Did that already
<lilstevie> ok
<lilstevie> check if brcm_patchram_plus is running
<twb> bsp-tf101 is configured to start by default, so why wouldn't it have worked already?
<twb> Yes, it's running
<lilstevie> just making sure
<lilstevie> now do you have x?
<twb> atm yes
<twb> but started from xinit, not a dm
<lilstevie> ok look at the bluetooth icon in the systray
<twb> ha ha, systray
<twb> I said I have X not unity :P
<lilstevie> haha :p
<twb> mainly I started X to get keyboard repeat, but it's being funny there too -- which is why I'm trying to get my bt kb working
<lilstevie> ok
<twb> Where "funny" means e.g. I hold Ctrl+p, and it types ^P over and over -- and keeps typing it if I release p, until I also release Ctrl
<lilstevie> well I know I can see the bt stuff from the gnome bluetooth manager
<lilstevie> but I also can from hcitool
<lilstevie> have you rebooted since fixing up the hcd?
<twb> I'll try restarting that bsp thing
<twb> Yeah, definitely restarted since
<lilstevie> that won't really help :/
<lilstevie> brcm_patchram is a pita
<lilstevie> and I haven't fully set the bsp package to handle restarting
<lilstevie> stop the bsp package
<twb> how?
<lilstevie> make sure brcm_patchram is killed
<twb> Righto
<lilstevie> service bsp-tf101 stop?
<twb> You know I could help yo make that an upstart job if you prefer
<lilstevie> it is brcm_patchram actually that is the problem
<lilstevie> brcm_patchram sometimes needs to be forcefully killed
<lilstevie> in fact those times when you shutdown the system, and it never seems to turn off, but just sit there.... thats brcm_patchram
<lilstevie> :p
<twb> Oh I wondered about that
<twb> When it sits as "killing all processes" ?
<lilstevie> yep
<twb> LAME
<lilstevie> thats it refusing to die
<lilstevie> now, once you have successfully killed the process, hopefully a kill -9 will do it
<lilstevie> you need to rfkill block it
<lilstevie> otherwise you can't reclaim the interface
<twb> Why not put the rfkill in the sto rule?
<lilstevie> thats fine, but I am not comfortable doing a -9 kill in the stop rule
<twb> OK, then I will do it locally :P
<lilstevie> and the rfkill must be done after the kill
<twb> after the kill -15 ?
<lilstevie> yes
<twb> That's fucked up
<lilstevie> otherwise the iface goes into some crazy land of fail
<TheMuso> Is this under the 2.6.38 kernel or the android derived kernel?
<lilstevie> both
<lilstevie> 2.6.38 is a little more forgiving
<lilstevie> but brcm_patchram trashes the interface on being killed
<lilstevie> I would like to redesign it to me more daemonish
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> like something that will accept being asked to release
<lilstevie> rather than being shot in the head
<lilstevie> cause the problem is that you shoot brcm_patchram in the head, and leave its initialized interface behind
<lilstevie> brcm_patchram will not reinitialize an interface
<lilstevie> and an initialized interface will not be reinitialized again
<twb> So this is YOUR code?
<lilstevie> no
<twb> Not some crazy closed thing?
<lilstevie> this is broadcomm code
<lilstevie> but open broadcomm code
<twb> Ah, O
<twb> OK
<twb> Goddamn keyboard
<lilstevie> anyway, after killing brcm_patchram softblocking, and unblocking cause the interface to reset because brcm_patchram wasn't there to hold its hand
<twb> btw is rfill supposed to be unblocked when bsp thingo starts?
<lilstevie> should be yes
<twb> OK that is probably why it isn't working for me
<twb> Because whenever I look it's soft blocked, probably because it does that at boot
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> maybe I put the old version of the init.d script in there then
<lilstevie> it should unblock it on boot
<lilstevie> but the old version didn't
<twb> I've trashd your version now so I can't check :P
<lilstevie> oh lol
<lilstevie> well anyway, brcm_patchram requires the interface be unblocked when it is invoked
<twb> Heh, now I have a dozen brcm_patchram_plus's running
<twb> I might also just patch the halt script to ignore if that proc is still running...
<twb> lilstevie: after reboot hcitool scan is working
<twb> lilstevie: I think you shipped the unblock-less version of the script
<lilstevie> oops
<lilstevie> sorry :p
<lilstevie> just so you know, the bluetooth is still very hit and miss
<twb> Understood
<lilstevie> just don't get your hopes up
<lilstevie> I have successfully synced my mouse to the bluetooth a grand total of once
<lilstevie> and used it that is
<lilstevie> I have synced the mouse many times
<lilstevie> only once was it usable
<twb> I'm gonna get a fucked up back if I can't get a kb workin
<twb> Still have my old USB one, might use that
<lilstevie> heh
<twb> s/fucked up/more fucked up/
<lilstevie> lol
<twb> wow bluetooth crashed
<twb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769642/
<twb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769644/ is the init script I'm using -- lilstevie do you think I should be blocking/unblocking only one of the two bt devices?
<lilstevie> shouldn't make a difference
<desrt> any word yet about the transformer prime?
<lilstevie> no
<lilstevie> it is not looking good though
<desrt> bootloader locked down?
<lilstevie> http://androidroot.mobi/2011/12/13/thoughts-on-android-tablet-security/
<lilstevie> well we haven't had one in our hands yet
<lilstevie> but the dlupdate shows that this time even the blobs are signed
<desrt> lame.
<desrt> have to wait for a better tegra3 system to come along, i guess
<twb> bluetoothd[4662]: input/server.c:connect_event_cb() Incoming connection from E8:06:88:52:C7:74 on PSM 17
<twb> bluetoothd[4662]: input/server.c:connect_event_cb() Incoming connection from E8:06:88:52:C7:74 on PSM 19
<twb> *** glibc detected *** bluetoothd: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x2a7e6eb0 ***
<twb> So, uh, bluetoothd is doing a bad free() in oneiric?
<lilstevie> hm
<twb> FWIW, keyboard repeat on tty is fine on an external USB keyboard
<twb> So it must be something in the kb controller
<twb> Feels weird to have a full-width keyboard for the first time in years
<lilstevie> heh I'd believe it
<lilstevie> the EC driver is hacky as shit
<twb> EC?
<lilstevie> event controller
<lilstevie> controlls the keyboard and mouse
<twb> So like evdev
<lilstevie> no
<lilstevie> cause it is hardware
<twb> Righto
<lilstevie> the asusec is the controller for the keyboard and mouse
<twb> Ah, that fucker
<lilstevie> and a few other little things
<twb> Quite often in the previous install it would spew printks so fast I couldn't do anything but hard-reboot
<TheMuso> I was wondering what asusec was for.
<TheMuso> Nice to know.
<lilstevie> the asusec does a little more
<lilstevie> but that is the main thing
<TheMuso> yup
<twb> Does tf101 have a hardware AES module?  And if so, does ubuntu leverage it?
<twb> Some of my programs (e.g. mutt) seem to be hanging a lot, and my first guess is they're churning TLS
<twb> Hm, or it could just be that python is really crap
<twb> 10602 twb       20   0  8800 3568 1680 R    2  0.5   0:00.09 python -c import netrc; print netrc.netrc().authenticators('imap.cyber.com.au')[0]
<lilstevie> yes, and not really at this point I guess
<lilstevie> never tried
<lilstevie> but there is hardware aes
<twb> Since bt isn't working atm I'm doing this: update-rc.d bsp-tf101 disable
<twb> So at least I can halt reliably for now
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> fair enough
<lilstevie> the other stuff in the bsp is for CrOS kernel so it wont affect you
<twb> So next week when I come in yelling that it isn't starting, that is why ;-)
<lilstevie> haha ok
<twb> lilstevie: is there a way to detect (programmatically) if the dock is attached?
<infinity> I'd assume the extra devices show up in /sys somewhere?
<twb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769703/ little /etc/cron.hourly/battery job I wrote to get a feel for battery consumption rate
<twb> infinity: unfortunately no, they still appear and if you cat them it complains to all the login ttys
<twb> infinity: so right now I think that cron job will print gank all over my screen occasionally
<twb> (I also have a battery monitor in .screenrc, but that's not logging, so I can't look at the rate-of-change.)
<twb> tegra-i2c tegra-i2c.3: no acknowledge; tps6586x 4-0034: failed reading at 0x20; Failed to set dvfs regulator vdd_cpu; Failed to set regulator vdd_cpu for clock cpu to 1000 mV; cpu-tegra: Failed to set cpu frequency to 1000000 kHz
<twb> ^^ any idea whart those dmesg's are about?  It sounds like it's failing to save my battery
<twb> lilstevie: btw why was apmd installed instead of acpid?
<twb> lilstevie: is apmd an OMAPism?
<twb> And more importantly, is suspend-to-RAM working yet?
<lilstevie> there is no acpi on arm
<lilstevie> and no suspend functions do not work
<lilstevie> well more correctly waking up from suspend functions does not work properly
<twb> lilstevie: well, acpi_listen can see hardware keys being pressed
<twb> That's how I'm triggering shutdowns right now
<twb> (re suspend -- OK, thanks.)
<infinity> lilstevie: Hrm, suspend is working on the ac100.  Perhaps some bits need merging between trees?
<lilstevie> twb: my point is acpi is not really all there for arm
<lilstevie> infinity: no
<lilstevie> infinity: already spoke to ogra et al. with that
<lilstevie> the ac100 used some nvec stuff for it
<lilstevie> we don't use nvec
<infinity> Ah.
<twb> lilstevie: OK, hardware-wise I see your point.  From a practical perspective, should I uninstall acpid and install something "better"?
<lilstevie> and, the issue with suspend is the framebuffer
<twb> (The goal being to respond to power/volup/voldn and kb media buttons like brightup/brightdn)
<lilstevie> twb: evdev does that :p
<twb> I mean without resorting to gnome-power-manager or kpowerwhatever
<lilstevie> oh i see
<twb> In the x86 world you just install acpid and acpi-support, but for some reason oneiric doesn't even seem to *have* an acpi-support package
<lilstevie> well that is a bit more difficult
<lilstevie> and yes, that is because we don't have acpi tables
<twb> lilstevie: right now acpid is WORKING, which is partly why I'm confused.
<lilstevie> as in, not at all
<lilstevie> we have a kernel maintained device tree
<lilstevie> which will fill in a few of the blanks
<lilstevie> but not enough
<twb> twb@elba[Desktop]$ config.guess ==> armv7l-unknown-linux-gnu
<twb> twb@elba[Desktop]$ acpi_listen ==> video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000
<lilstevie> infinity: anyway, after suspend, the framebuffer keeps getting suspended
<lilstevie> infinity: under CrOS_2.6.38 it is worse :p it doesn't even wake up
<lilstevie> and twb right, there are some standard features which will
<twb> Ah, OK
<TheMuso> Does android actually suspend the tf though when you leave it or press the power button?
<twb> So the kernel is basically faking it
<lilstevie> TheMuso: yes
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<TheMuso> Very responsive in coming back then.
<lilstevie> TheMuso: the difference is minimal
<lilstevie> sometimes when you wake it up it is instant, that did not go all the way to LP0
<lilstevie> when there is about 1-1.5sec lag, that is waking up from WB0/LP0
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<twb> Are they registers or what?
<twb> Hmm, http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20090204837 ?
<lilstevie> kinda
<lilstevie> PMIC
<lilstevie> which has control registers
<twb> btw, can I use any old mains<-->usb power brick?
<lilstevie> no
<twb> Bugger
<twb> I want a second one to leave in the office rather than carrying it with me every day
<lilstevie> how typical
<lilstevie> trying to debug the suspend issue
<lilstevie> cant trig the damn bug
<lilstevie> actually
<lilstevie> thats a good thing
<TheMuso> lol
<lilstevie> this is the first time I have done it dockless
<TheMuso> THat means something.
<lilstevie> maybe the bug is in the dock resume :p
<TheMuso> Or something USB.
<TheMuso> WHich doesn't surprise me.
<lilstevie> hah
<twb> What interconnect does the dock use anyway?  I just kinda assumed it was power + usb
<lilstevie> a very complex interconnect
<twb> plus a few other random pins, of course
<twb> lilstevie: custom asus one, or custom tegra one?
<lilstevie> usb+gpio+power+i2c+i2s
<twb> (As if USB isn't complex enough interconnect on its own :P)
<lilstevie> the keyboard runs off a combination of GPU+i2c
<lilstevie> er
<lilstevie> GPIO
<twb> heh
<TheMuso> Oh wow, I thought the keyboard would be USB.
<lilstevie> the mouse is i2c and i2s
<TheMuso> Even more weird.
<lilstevie> well not really
<twb> mouse as in touchpad?
<lilstevie> it implements a ps/2 like interface over that
<lilstevie> yes
<TheMuso> I guess they wanted to keep the USB free for the USB ports.
<lilstevie> well technically the USB controller is in the dock ;)
<TheMuso> Yeah, another UBhub...
<twb> if I was doing it, I'd have just run the keyboard and touchpad as USB off a UHCI controller in the dock
<TheMuso> usb hub...
<lilstevie> the keyboard is based of nvex
<twb> How many ports can your typical UHCI controller have soldered onto it?  Four?  Eight?
<lilstevie> nvec*
<lilstevie> gpio is the primary interface
<twb> If it was four you could just have two ports on the dock, plus one for the kb and one for the tp
<lilstevie> TheMuso: can you tack on to that blueprint that I need to reverse the off state for the lid switch
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> and also, right on queue
<TheMuso> lilstevie: What does it have to do with that daemon
<lilstevie> dock+suspend == bad times
<lilstevie> TheMuso: nothing, just it is dock related :p
<TheMuso> lilstevie: Fair enough. You hsould have write access to the whiteboard of the blueprint...
<TheMuso> But I can add it.
<lilstevie> yeah I just CBF :p
<lilstevie> I really should do a kernel blueprint
<TheMuso> Yeah that would be good, I would like to know what you have planned.
<lilstevie> heh :)
<lilstevie> that kinterruptive stuff also is interconnected with the dock :(
<lilstevie> no trace of it in my dmesg, connect dock, bam
<TheMuso> lilstevie: added.
<lilstevie> ta
<lilstevie> ok, so will not suspend with the usb cord plugged in :p
<TheMuso> lol I love it when one gets side tracked from something else because the point of discussion is interesting enough to dig deeper into a problem. :)
<lilstevie> heh :p
<lilstevie> well I have been meaning to dig deeper into suspend
<lilstevie> cause man will that push batt life to extreme levels
<TheMuso> Yep.
<lilstevie> f*** it
<lilstevie> I cant trigger the damn bug again
<lilstevie> this is annoying, it is what happens every time
<TheMuso> heh
<lilstevie> and when i do trigger it, I am nowhere near a computer that will allow me to remote access it and get detailed logs rather than a 500ms flash
<lilstevie> holy crap
<lilstevie> I don't believe it
<twb> I want to run sleepd
<lilstevie> plugging in the usb cable, hooked to the computer stops the bug
<twb> Which basically just does pm-suspend if it hasn't seen keyboard input for ten minutes
<lilstevie> unplug, bang it is back
<twb> Actually I should install it now and just configure it to turn off the backlight
<twb> Since that's like 30% of the power drain
<TheMuso> lilstevie: weird.
<TheMuso> Anyway, gotta run.
<lilstevie> TheMuso: weird is right, plug usb cable in, resume bug goes away
<lilstevie> unplug it, within 30s bug starts back
<lilstevie> later TheMuso
<lilstevie> got it
<lilstevie> TheMuso: when you are around; figured out why it locks when the usb plug is in
<lilstevie> TheMuso: when the usb plug is in it prevents suspend. when unplugged it gets into a suspend/wake loop
<lilstevie> now just need to figure out why wake from suspend goes into a suspend/wake loop
<twb> mplayer says: mplayer: Symbol `ff_codec_bmp_tags' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking
<twb> sudo mplayer http://radio1.internode.on.net:8000/117 ==> mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol __aeabi_f2ulz, version LIBAVCODEC_53 not defined in file libavcodec.so.53 with link time reference
<twb> >sad face<
<twb> Hmm, that's mplayer1
 * twb tries mplayer2
<twb> Same issue with mplayer2
<lilstevie> ok I am kinda getting a little confused
<micahg> twb: which releasE?
<lilstevie> also mplayer would be terrible on unaccelerated hw
<micahg> there was a compiler issues which had libav emitting extra symbols on oneiric IIRC
<twb> I only want audio
<twb> It's just my scripts are set up to assume mplayer atm
<lilstevie> micahg: this is on oneiric
<micahg> ah, mplayer might need a rebuild if it's failing
<twb> I could probably learn xmms2 or something but today ICBF
<lilstevie> ok, so this is what is happening
<twb> lilstevie: won't *all* video be sucky without hw accel -- not just mplayer?
<lilstevie> as soon as the wake lock is removed (by unplugging the usb cable) suspend: sys_sync; suspend: enter suspend
<lilstevie> twb: actually
<lilstevie> all video will be sucky even with acceleration
<twb> Why?
<lilstevie> until you start doing processing on the AVP
<lilstevie> cause tegra sucks ass
<twb> k
<twb> My simple-minded brain reduces that down to "hardware acceleration"
<lilstevie> ok, so basically as soon as every last piece of hw has come back from suspend; it calls back to suspend 0.o
<lilstevie> no idea why
<lilstevie> twb: it is a little more complex than that, the GPU is weak
<twb> to save power duh :P
<lilstevie> twb: yeah but it resumes from the recalled suspend after 0.310sec
<twb> eh I am coming from matrox and intel
<lilstevie> ^^measured by the kernel timer
<lilstevie> twb: no what i mean is the tegra GPU is really weak
<twb> even weaker than an i915?
<lilstevie> unless video gets preprocessed by the AVP
<twb> Wow
<twb> hum, ok
<lilstevie> for mpeg vid
<lilstevie> thats what all those .axf files are in /lib on android
<lilstevie> they are programs for the avp to aid decoding
<twb> presumably that's only useful if you're watching video, tho
<twb> not e.g. playing doom
<lilstevie> yes
<lilstevie> correct
<twb> Righto
<twb> btw for some reason when I rebooted out of android, the caps lock light was on, and it won't turn off
<twb> (Which is a surprise to me; I didn't even know there WAS a light.)
<lilstevie> lol
<twb> micahg: there's this libavcodec-extra-53 that Provides libavcodec53, is it also likely to be buggered?
<micahg> twb: idk
 * twb tries
<twb> answer: it does
<twb> Er, "libavcodec-extra-53 is also buggered"
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> http://pastie.org/3014429
<twb> lilstevie: how do you get that out?  netconsole?
<twb> (assume you're still banging against suspend issues.)
<lilstevie> because once you plug in the USB it triggers wake lock
<twb> Ah
<lilstevie> it seems to fully wake up
<lilstevie> then bam out of nowhere suspends again
<twb> Does the suspend key have a down and an up event?
<lilstevie> which is what that portion of the dmesg is
<lilstevie> it isn't that :p
<twb> Maybe it suspends before the up even arrives, so it thinks you're still holding it down
<twb> OK
<lilstevie> I called suspend from the power menu :)
<twb> What happens if you throw away the GUI and call it from /sys ? ;-P
<lilstevie> no idea really :p
<lilstevie> the only way I know to suspend from /sys isn't in the kernel
<twb> Might be /proc I forget
<twb> Something like echo mem > /sys/power/state
<lilstevie> yeah
<twb> And if you cat it it tells you someting like "swap mem" to mean it supports suspend to both disk and ram
<twb> Of course that's JUST suspending, and pm-utils and friends do all sorts of crazy shit in addition to that to work around failtastic hw
<lilstevie> only supports mem
<twb> like halting bt and turning all the LEDs off and rmmoding things
<twb> It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if one of those things was actually CAUSING the resume problems
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> I will try it
<lilstevie> :)
<lilstevie> just need to call reboot
<twb> I bet you get new and excitingly different problems
<lilstevie> something has to be calling suspend
<twb> Just remember to turn off the GUI and esp. gnome-power-manager first
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> service lightdm stop
<lilstevie> problem solved
<twb> You could just "stop lightdm"
<lilstevie> fwiw identical result
<lilstevie> well surface is identical
<lilstevie> will check out the dmesg in 2 secs
<twb> k
<lilstevie> yep same result
<twb> Aw
<twb> Well at least we know it's not any of the helper code now
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> which I already figured anyway :)
<lilstevie> the most I can see at the moment is a kernel owned task is calling the suspend
<lilstevie> as part of the end of waking up from suspend
<twb> So-rry
<lilstevie> :p
<twb> You can just tell me to STFU if I'm not helping
<lilstevie> worth a try though to confirm
<lilstevie> STFU every little idea helps
<twb> maybe... it only happens when you hold the tablet upside down!
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> well I may have been misinterpreting the log
<twb> WTF
<twb> festival --tts book, half a sentence in it goes "=== PAUSE ==="
<twb> That has never happened before
<twb> Goddammit, no bedtime stories for me tonight
<twb> The actual thing pausing is aplay AFAICT
<twb> Hmm, why does free -m say I only have 728MB of RAM?
<twb> Surely it doesn't need >256MB reserved for the GPU or something? :-/
<twb> Anyway, home time.
<_Thomas> Hmm, I have this usb wifi stick that works with open access points, but when I try to connect to encrypted ones, it fails to connect
<_Thomas> (I'm trying to connect using the network wizzard)
<_Thomas> erh, Network Manager
<ogra_> is that with one of the official ubuntu images from cdimage ?
<_Thomas> ogra_: No it's linaro's ubuntu-based image, but it's using most of it's packages from the ubuntu pool
<ogra_> that doesnt matter, they are built differently (using metapackages instaed of tasks which can result in different package/dependency selection)
<ogra_> so you might miss something
<ogra_> do you see any messages in dmesg ?
<_Thomas> ogra_: yes, I got some messages in dmesg
<ogra_> pastebin them
<ogra_> it could also be a missing kernel config option or so
<ogra_> or missing firmware etc
<ogra_> btw, what HW is that ?
<_Thomas> ogra_: http://pastebin.com/Qwrs3a3e
<_Thomas> rtl8187
<ogra_> do you see it loading the right firmware (thats not in your dmesg, a full copy would have been better than a snippet)
<ogra_> and do you have linux-firmware installed ?
<_Thomas> I can yank out the stick, and put it back in again
<ogra_> yeah, check if you see anything about firmware and also check if you have that package installed
<ogra_> and again, what hardware is that ?
<_Thomas> RTL8187, as I said above :)
<xranby> _Thomas: which board are you using?
<xranby> kernel source tree etc
<ogra_> right
<_Thomas> my own board, kernel source tree is linux-samsung tree
<xranby> ah right. you make the libEGL for that not yet released samsung board?
<_Thomas> :)
<xranby> it is the Origen board?
<_Thomas> xranby: No, but it's the same AP
<xranby> _Thomas: can you check if the same bug exist on the Origen boarD?
 * ogra_ would guess its either a missing kernel option or some package missing 
<_Thomas> xranby: Kind of hard, since I don't have any origen boards
<_Thomas> ogra_: Maybe, but I don't see what could be missing from the kernel
<ogra_> i dont either since i dont know your kernel ... the ubuntu kernels have a good bunch of common options they all share and that specifically is true for external devices like USB ...
<ogra_> (and independent of arch etc)
<_Thomas> But could this be USB related, given that the device is detected, and works with open APs?
<ogra_> unlikely ... but it could for example be driver related
<_Thomas> And with the regards to cfg80211, I've enabled almost everything (only debugging parts not enabled)
<ogra_> probably you should :)
<ogra_> might get you some more insight (even though it seriously spams dmesg)
<_Thomas> with regards to the driver itself, there was no options to choose from
<_Thomas> other than mode / integrated / none
<_Thomas> mode=module
<_Thomas> and I chose to compile as module
<ogra_> no, but there might be patches we have in ubuntu and you are missing
<_Thomas> that is true
<_Thomas> I'm running 3.2-rc1
<ogra_> what kernel version is that ?
<_Thomas> fairly recent
<ogra_> ah, same we have for panda and omap3
<ogra_> that should do
<ogra_> not sure about possible patches though, #ubuntu-kernel might be able to talk about these
<_Thomas> I tested the same USB-stick on regular ubuntu 11.04 (x86, that is)
<_Thomas> with same issue
<ogra_> aha
<_Thomas> I had forgot about that until now :D
<_Thomas> Should all sticks download firmware?
<_Thomas> because there's nothing about firmware in the loggs
<_Thomas> not even about failed download/upload or anything
<ogra_> it might not report it if its successfull
<_Thomas> ok, so it's safe to rule out firmware, then
<ogra_> ogra@horus:~$ ls /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/
<ogra_> rtl8192cfw.bin  rtl8192cufw.bin  rtl8192defw.bin  rtl8192sefw.bin  rtl8712u.bin
<ogra_> thats what i have on my machine in oneiric
<_Thomas> no 8187 there
<ogra_> no, but often firmware files apply to multiple devices
<ogra_> if you actually have the same prob on other HW with the same device i would go to #ubuntu-kernel and ask there
<ogra_> oh, and there is bug 802902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 802902 in linux "Realtek rtl8187b wireless chipset slow speed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802902
<ogra_> the last comment is intresting
<_Thomas> I don't have the b-version of the chipset, it seems
<ogra_> doko, just playing with the ac100 you gave me .... as i thought, the kbd cable was only half plugged in
<ogra_> armhf feels quite a bit snappier on the desktop i must say
<lilstevie> ogra_: heh yeah hf is amazing
<lilstevie> is libreoffice working on hf yet?
<ogra_> nope, didnt build yet
<ogra_> patches accepted
<lilstevie> ah ok
<ogra_> ;)
<doko> ogra_, including the mmap fix?
<ogra_> doko, no idea if janimo included that in the precise upload from yesterday
<ogra_> i'll upgrade to the 3.0 kernel soon
<doko> janimo, ^^^ ?
<ogra_> for now i want to see how much rendering improves by using hf
<ogra_> firefox seems to scroll a lot smoother
<doko> lool, could you care about the flash-installer merge?
<ogra_> doko, we are still discussiong it
<ogra_> its not clear yet if we will switch at all
<doko> ahh, ok, so not mine
<ogra_> oh, wait you mean adobe flash?
<ogra_> or flash-kernel
<ogra_> (flash-installer is adobe, no ?)
<ogra_> infinity, are you around today or still ill ?
 * ogra_ is about to roll an nvidia-tegra driver for precise restricted/multiverse and could need a package review in NEW then
<xranby> ogra_: have you obtained a armhf version?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> up to nvidia to provide one
<ogra_> i dont see aaronp in #ac100 anymore, else i would have asked him
<ogra> armhf rocks :)
<lilstevie> heh
<xranby> ogra: yes yes i find it nifty
<ogra> now a binary driver would really be lovely
<xranby> ogra: right now im also using 256kb default stack by setting * soft stack 256      in /etc/security/limits.conf
<xranby> and my armhf system ticks on fine without any zram swap tricks
<ogra> just that line ?
<ogra> * soft stack 256
<ogra> ?
<xranby> yes
 * ogra adds it
<ogra> anything i need ot restart for it to take effect ?
<xranby> it makes  pthread's use 256kb stack by default instead of 8Mb for each thread
<ogra> well, i guess i'll reboot
<xranby> in my humble optinion: since a ubuntu unity2d system + browser open runs around 321 running threads the default pthread stack size do matter
<xranby> ogra: how does things look on your side?
<ogra> what should be the difference with thet security conf setting
<ogra> there is no feelable difference it seems
<xranby> newly started programs threads should use less memory fore each thread by default
<xranby> programs can still opt in for more stack for each thread.. as i have understood it
<ogra> hm. k
<ogra> we'll see over time i guess
<ogra> hmm, actually seems to eat less ram
<xranby> ogra: now ulimit -a should report stack size 256kb
<xranby> yes, thats the idea
<xranby> programs start to use less ram automagically
<ogra> it does indeed
<ogra> i wonder what the implications would be if we set it by default
<xranby> dont set it too low. if the default are 64kb then unity will not work      around 128kb   jsome woud have trouble unzipping  stuff   256 looks fine for most applications that i have tested
<ogra> k
<ogra> well, what i mean is ... there doesnt seem to be any default value in the file
<ogra> and i wonder if there is a reason for this
<xranby> the default have increased during the last years,  i think the default are set in eglibc source
<ogra> ah, not a kernel thing then
<xranby> some years ago the default thread size on x86 was 2Mb  now its 8Mb for most architectures
<dmart> ogra, xranby: does changing the stack limit make much of a difference in practice?  I though the memory wasn't really allocated in advance... this just controls how much VMA space is reserved for stack growth
<ogra> doko, any thoughts on the above
<ogra> dmart, well, htop shows a *lot* less ram used
<ogra> with the stuff i have open atm i would usually hit 400M or so
<ogra> and it only reports about 280
<dmart> Interesting.  What is that actually measuring, though?
<ogra> htop ... i think it sums up RES
<ogra> not sure though
<dmart> Interesting if so
<lilstevie> I just got LP0 suspend working on tf101
<lilstevie> :D
<ogra> awesome !
<dmart> ogra: try http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/770100/
<dmart> This should help to give an idea of just the thread overhead
<dmart> With 8M stacksize, I get an overhead of about 8.4K per thread
<dmart> (measuring PSS with smem)(
<lilstevie> ogra: it was something basic too
<lilstevie> ogra: wakelocks were interfering; damn android
<ogra> dmart, ok, i get 768 with my current setup
<ogra> i bet i cant change the value without a reboot
<dmart> 768 what?
<xranby> ogra: ulimit -s 4096
<xranby> etc
<ogra> dmart, it prints 768 threads created.
<dmart> Just increase THREAD_COUNT ... the choice of value was totally arbitrary
<xranby> ogra: ulimit -s 8192
<dmart> oddly though, on an ARM board it only creates 157 thread
<xranby> thats the ubuntu default
<xranby> dmart: why is that odd?
<ogra> with 4096 i get only 451 threads
<xranby> dmart: if you use 8Mb for each thread
<ogra> 8192 gets me an error
<ogra> seems i'm exceeding the limit
<dmart> Ah, OK, the kernel may require 8MB of backing per thread
<xranby> dmart: it simply means that you have exausted the process adress space quickly by consuming 1.2gb of ram
<xranby> dmart: run ulimit -s 256
<xranby> and then rerun the test
<dmart> xranby: ah, yes of course
<ogra> bah, and now i cant set anything else but 256 anymore
<dmart> xranby: this shouldn't affect the memory load on the system overall
<dmart> afaik
<ogra> thats not really consistent
<xranby> it does.. if one application consume all ram on the system + all swap as your 768threads*8Mb
<xranby> would do
<xranby> then no program can fork
<xranby> and leave your system in a locked up state
<dmart> xranby: right, with ulimit -s 256 I get 768 threads.  But we're not consuming RAM here, just virtual address space in that particular process.
<dmart> xranby: that only happens if overcommit is enabled, and if all those threads actually use 8MB of stack
<ogra> well, running the same stuff on my oneiric armel installed device it starts swapping already
<dmart> 99% of threads don't use anything like 8MB of stack
<dmart> (which is just as well)
<ogra> on this armhf install and with the ulimit set to 256 it only uses 00M
<ogra> 300M
<dmart> I guess my question is: why does changing the default stack size actually make a difference?
<xranby> dmart: do pthread zero the stack?
<xranby> i have to check
<dmart> xranby: normally, zeroing the stack would be unnecessary.  Maybe there are some specific processes allocting their threads' memory explicitly via another mechanism
<dmart> If so, then changing the default stack size system-wide might make a big difference to the memory consumption of some processes but not others
<dmart> xranby: I can't see anything in the pthread_create manpage about pre-zeroing of stacks, and it obviously doesn't happen for my silly test
<xranby> dmart: freebsd have for a long time used a default of 64Kb pthread stack size
<xranby> dmart: i think your question are all valid.. i really dont know why the memory gets consumed
<dmart> ogra: maybe you could run smem with the two stacksize defaults, and see where the memory consumption changes
<xranby> in linux where we allow all programs to overcommit we usually like solutions that allow programs to grab a large block of memory and rely on the linux OOM kilelr to kill the most suitable overcommiter
<dmart> indeed...
<ogra> geez
<ogra> i have a load of 18
<ogra> and there goes firefox
<ogra> seems it didnt like the 25th tab i opened
 * ogra wonders why janimo's ac100 3.0 upload doesnt show up yet ... it should be published by now
<ogra> apt only offers me linux-image-2.6.38-1002-ac100
<xranby> ogra: interesting indeed they are seen here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ac100/3.0.8-1.1/+build/3007924
<ogra> probably stuck in the NEW queue
<xranby> janimo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ac100/+bug/904313 any possible config issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904313 in linux-ac100 "boot failure using linux-image-3.0.8-1-ac100_3.0.8-1.1 armhf precise" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> ogra: I'm around today.
<ogra> k
<infinity> ogra: Still feeling ill, but I only have two days left at work, I figure I'll tough it out. :P
<ogra> i was a bit distracted from the driver
<ogra> so i didnt do much about it yet, but will
<ogra> playing with armhf on the ac100 is exciting :=
<ogra> :)
 * ogra installs the 3.0.8 kernel from janimo 
<xranby> i have got my system bootable again by reverting back to the 2.6.38-1002-ac100 kernel
<ogra> WOAH !
<ogra> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.0.8-1-ac100
<ogra> *** stack smashing detected ***: /bin/sh terminated
<ogra> Aborted (core dumped)
<ogra> E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/udev failed with return 134.
<ogra> geez, that looks bad
<ogra> xranby, might not be the kernel at all
<xranby> hmm i see
<infinity> You see weird things on your ac100 that no one else does.  I'm convinced you have bad RAM.
<xranby> infinity: me or ogra?
<ogra> well, i poked around in /etc/security/limits.conf, might be related :)
<ogra> ogra@amun:~/Downloads$ sudo update-initramfs -u -k 3.0.8-1-ac100
<ogra> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.0.8-1-ac100
<ogra> Writing boot image to /dev/mmcblk0p4 ... done.
<ogra> a manual run works fine
<ogra> lets see if it comes back up again
 * ogra reboots
<infinity> xranby: ogra.
<ogra_> nope, same issue here
<ogra_> hangs at the toshiba logo
<ogra_> janimo, did you actually test that kernel before uploading it ?
 * ogra_ curses ... i just prodded pitti to let it out of NEW, now the images wont boot :(
<infinity> Oops.
<infinity> meta's been updated too? :/
<ogra_> indeed assuming janimo at least booted it once
<ogra_> no, neta isnt yet
<ogra_> luckily
<infinity> Okay, so not world-ending yet.
<ogra_> indeed
<infinity> Cause only people who know it's there will upgrad.
<infinity> e
<ogra_> yep
<infinity> Compare configs from 2.6.38 and 3.0.8 and see if there are any obvious differences?
<ogra_> there will surely be
<ogra_> let me boot back into .38 first
 * ogra twiddles thumbs waiting for man-db
<ogra> infinity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/770198/
<ogra> bah, sigh ... DM is gone again
<ogra> -CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m
<ogra> +# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set
<ogra> half of bluetooth too
<infinity> Yeah, but nothing in there jumps out as an obvious reason for it not booting either. :/
<ogra> what is +CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y ?
<infinity> Not sure, but it looks gone completely.
<infinity> Since it's not replaced in the diff with a # not set
<ogra> yep
<marvin24> ogra: maybe +CONFIG_CMDLINE_FROM_BOOTLOADER=y
<ogra_> well, we get it from there
<ogra_> at least we did in the past
<marvin24> if it get the memory wrong, it will crash at logo (or shortly after)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> i'll let a package build run over night
 * ogra_ isnt near any cross build machine atm
<marvin24> wait until I checked it myself (I'm back home in an hour)
<ogra_> k
<infinity> ogra: "Overnight"?  linux-ac100 should build in a couple of hours on a Panda or ac100, tops.
<ogra_> yeah, but i wont start a build right now
<infinity> (Assuming you export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="parallel=2")
<Sycro5_> I'm having trouble getting a bluetooth USB dongle to pair with devices on the Pandaboard.  I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 and can scan for devices successfully but cannot pair with them.  With the onboard bluetooth, I am not even able to turn bt on, which is why i've resorted to the bt USB dongle.  Looking for some help getting the pairing working with the dongle, but am happy to revert back to the onboard bt if someone has any sugges
<ogra_> i think there is a daemon missing thats not in the ubuntu archive ... search on launchpad there is a bug about bluetooth on panda
<ogra_> it points to the upstream sourfce for that daemon iirc
<Sycro5_> Yes, I've read that but don't fully understand it.  Does this mean that there is no way to get bluetooth working period?
<ogra_> you have to build that daemon from source until it is packages
<ogra_> *packaged
<Sycro5_> hmm...do you know of any resources that describe how to do that?
<ogra_> there should be info about this in the upstream source
<ogra_> a README or INSTALL doc
<Sycro5_> I'm very inexperienced in compiling this type of thing.  Do you think I can find a package that someone's already fixed?
<ogra_> i dubt that
<Sycro5_> bummer.  Well thank you for your help
<infinity>         chroot /root dpkg --purge ac100-tarball-installer
<infinity>         cp /root/usr/share/ac100-tarball-installer/zram.conf /root/etc/init/ || true
<infinity> ogra_: What's wrong with this picture? :P
<janimo> infinity, what's wrong whit it besides it being shell script :P ?
<infinity> janimo: The part where he tries to copy a file after he deletes it. :)
<infinity> Which, I guess, it why it needs the || true...
<infinity> *cough*
<GrueMaster> Looks like a perfect example of working code to me (of course I have spent a lot of time reviewing jasper).
<ogra_> infinity, whats wrong ? it checks the error handling of cp just fine :P
<infinity> ogra_: You're kidding, I hope? ;)
<ogra_> indeed :)
<infinity> Phew.  I'm sick.  Don't toy with me.
<ogra_> go back to your eglibc ...
<infinity> Yeah, yeah.
<infinity> I uploaded a fix for ac100.
<ogra_> saw that, thanks
<infinity> (noticed the cp failure flash by while I was reinstalling with armhf)
<ogra_> was on my list, i hadnt bothered to look at the code yet
<ogra_> yeah, i saw it too today and i know about it since release day
<infinity> Heh.
<ogra_> (that it doesnt get installed i knew)
<infinity> That's okay.  I have another bug that's going to drive me nuts now (and I suspect I'll find it and fix it on my holidays because I'm OCD).
<infinity> My ARM machines all get several copies of udevd running until I restart udev.
<infinity> Don't have the same behaviour on x86.
<infinity> And those multiple udevs are doing angry things to CPU time.
<ogra_> yeah, i noticed in my ac100 install today that it installed to mmcblk0p14 ...
<ogra_> while the installed system sees only up to p7
<ogra_> (which actually is the rootfs)
<infinity> That's normal, isn't it?
<ogra_> i would blame the udev in initrd to not being carried over properly or some such
<ogra_> that the initrd sees twice as many block devices ?
<ogra_> i doubt thats normal
<infinity> Either way.  udev madness is on my TODO for "later".
<infinity> I noticed it a long time ago on my mx53, but I was running the ancient Freescale kernel and blamed it on that. :/
<infinity> Just noticed it more recently on other machines with distro kernels.
<infinity> I guess I should have looked into it back then.
<ogra_> hmm, i never noticed any udev weirdness until now
<infinity> It's been happening on my quickstart forever.
<infinity> Always have to restart udev after boot to kill off all the extra ones.
<ogra_> ah, so pre-precice
<infinity> Yeah, my QS is running oneiric.
<infinity> Panda and ac100 are precise.
<infinity> All show the problem.
<ogra_> yeah, that sounds like a stick signalfd or some other weird stuff
<ogra_> *stuck
<infinity> Something weird indeed.
<ogra_> hmm, checking my fresh install i see 3 instances of udevd
<ogra_> the latter two with a four digit pid ... the first one with 236
<ogra_> seems the magic that scott did to carry over the running udevd from the initrd is broken
<ogra_> yup and restarting gets me a single process
<infinity> Might not be arm-specific, but perhaps just a weird race that slow hardware exposes.
<infinity> I'll poke it "later".
<infinity> But tonight, I need to finish this eglibc merge and get it in, so I can deal with possible fallout tomorrow.
<GrueMaster> I'll make sure to test it once it lands so you will have plenty of fallout to keep you semi-active.  :P
<infinity> GrueMaster: Heh.  Well, it's a pretty big merge, I'm more worried about x86 fallout, to be honest.  But I'll get some time tonight to test before I upload.
 * GrueMaster wishes maverick on omap4 would just go away.  Getting automated installs working with the same ip address everytime is a pita.
<GrueMaster> When dealing with a panda pool that is.
<lilstevie> holy crap
<lilstevie> TheMuso: battery life with LP0 is stupedious, was in LP0 for 7 hours without dropping a single percent
<lilstevie> tablet battery 100% dock at 73%
<infinity> GrueMaster: Can't you just cheat with a backported uBoot?
<GrueMaster> No, the kernel driver freaks out.  I'm already using uboot from oneiric so I can test on newer pandas (maverick only supported A1 due to lookup tables in uboot).
<GrueMaster> And it is the kernel smsc95xx driver that needs to be fixed.  Natty+ uses the cpu die-id to generate a unique mac.
<GrueMaster> (although that is only on panda, same driver on beagleXM but patch for die-id isn't upstream).
<infinity> Maverick was 10.10?  So, you get to drop support when 12.04 ships?
<infinity> Almost there!
<GrueMaster> Yep.
<TheMuso> lilstevie: Wow so you fixed the bug?
<lilstevie> yep
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-15
<twb> lilstevie: have you seen this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/770683/
<twb> "fakeroot, while creating message channels: Function not implemented This may be due to a lack of SYSV IPC support."
<lilstevie> that I have not
<lilstevie> twb: also, LP0 fixed
<twb> coo
<twb> ...l
<twb> lilstevie: does "fakeroot pwd" work for you?
<infinity> I would hope so...
<twb> WTF have I done
 * lilstevie doesn't even have fakeroot installed
<twb> lilstevie: it's mainly used when building packages
<lilstevie> yeah I know
<lilstevie> I have it on the trim
<lilstevie> where I build my packages
<infinity> Who's sending me a trim for Christmas?
<infinity> Anyone? :)
 * infinity hears crickets.
<lilstevie> lol
<twb> lilstevie: it works if I update-alternatives and change it to use fakeroot-tcp instead
<lilstevie> lol
<twb> Which is Bad Juju because IIRC that breaks something else
<lilstevie> I currentlly have no wifi on my tf101 so I cant install fakeroot to tell you my result
<twb> k
<twb> lilstevie: FYI, guy next to me can reproduce fakeroot-sysv issue on his tf101
<lilstevie> ok
<infinity> twb: Kernel built without sysvipc?
<infinity> CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y
<infinity> CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y
<infinity> CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y
<infinity> Probably want all of those for fakeroot to not be a sad panda.
<twb> infinity: I didn't build the kernel
 * twb points at lilstevie!
<twb> scary monkey style
<twb> There's no /boot/config either :-(
<doko> \o/ it's done: https://launchpad.net/builders:  armhf	11	empty
<twb> Aha, /proc/config.gz tho
<twb> Yep, sysvipc is off.  FAIL.
<lilstevie> not set
<lilstevie> will fix later
<twb> No rush, fakeroot-tcp works for now
<lilstevie> I really don't give an f right now :)
<infinity> doko: \o/
<twb> I will have to ring up your girlfriend and tell her bad things about you so she leaves you and you have more time for work
<infinity> doko: I'll see if there are any obvious things I can unsnag tomorrow.  And keep an eye on stuff here and there while I'm on VAC.
<lilstevie> twb: lol. I don't give an f because I am working on something else on the project right now so that would acomplish nothing
<twb> Okey dokey
 * twb puts down the phone
<twb> No more underground boxing matches with baby seal pups for you
<twb> 16:20 <twb> mikef: battery stats per hour, gave it power just after penultimate entry http://paste.debian.net/149276/
<twb> So the TF101 (running Ubuntu) has a discharge rate of 12% to 14% per hour (of the onboard battery).  That works out to be about 7.14 hours of life.  The dock is half as much battery again, so that comes to about 10.7 hours of life with my current config.
<twb> *without* sleeping or screen blanking on inactivity
<twb> brightness is at 157/255 (default at boot time)
<twb> lilstevie: ^^
<twb> Anybody riced up stuff to save power on the TF yet?  powertop doesn't look to be very helpfu
<lilstevie> twb: my average consumption is 10% per hour
<twb> The only thing it recommends that I can see is /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<twb> Which is 6000 and it thinks 1500 is better, but it isn't
<twb> lilstevie: hum
<twb> lilstevie: well, I am using an offboard keyboard, and wifi
<twb> http://www.lesswatts.org/tips/disks.php et al
<lilstevie> I get 19hours 40 with no power management
<lilstevie> wifi on
<lilstevie> but using the dock keyboard
<twb> Be interesting to know what else is different
<lilstevie> with LP0 suspend to ram though :p
<twb> There is autosuspend for the keyboard power, but if you turn it on, the keyboard won't wake from sleep :-(
<lilstevie> you probably don't want to know
<lilstevie> also my wake is based off the dock "lid open switch"
<twb> Surely the 19.6 hrs doesn't count the hours that it's suspended to ram
<twb> In which case suspend to ramdoesn't matter
<lilstevie> 19.6hours was without LP0
<twb> The dock battery is half the size of the tablet battery, right?
<lilstevie> no
<lilstevie> same size
<lilstevie> identical
<twb> Oh, OK
<twb> In that case I should get ~14 hours atm
<lilstevie> last 4.4h used 1% battery
<lilstevie> :)
<lilstevie> only issue with LP0 I can see at the moment is the battery does not charge from the dock while in that mode
<twb> so you think it's like a car, where the "empty" mark is WAY above the actual empty level?
<lilstevie> the dock does not drain past 3%
<twb> Well yeah, not counting that
<lilstevie> and not "way above"
<lilstevie> but still a little bit above
<lilstevie> just not all batterys are created equal
<lilstevie> batteries even
<twb> Is irqbalance useful on tf?
<twb> Also for some reason my load average never drops below 1
<cmcmanis> Greetings ubuntu-arm, is it a known bug that the current build has EXT4 journal corruption bugs?
<twb> cmcmanis: current build on what platform?
<cmcmanis> sorry pandaboard
<cmcmanis> Got a new Pandaboard-ES and put the current Ubuntu on it
<cmcmanis> It corrupts the EXt4 journal and then I have to reboot. I can reproduce by just dding from /dev/zero to a file
<infinity> cmcmanis: Define "current Ubuntu".
<infinity> cmcmanis: But I have no such issues on my Panda.  Is this running on an SD card?
<infinity> cmcmanis: (If so, I'd suspect your SD is dying)
<cmcmanis> sorry, the build that is referenced off the pandaboard.org site one sec
<cmcmanis> ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-server-armel+omap4.img.gz
<cmcmanis> SD is brand new, kingston class 10
<infinity> New doesn't mean much. :/
<infinity> I can tell you for sure that a fresh install of oneiric shows no such weirdness on any Pandas here.
<cmcmanis> fair enough
<infinity> I actually only have on card I've never managed to kill.  And I suspect that's more luck than anything else.
<infinity> SD and random access don't really get along.
<cmcmanis> true that
<infinity> (If you have a USB HDD for your Panda, I'd recomend grabbing a netboot image, stuffing that on an SD, and installing to a hard drive)
<cmcmanis> Hmmm that is an interesting idea.
<twb> 17:02 <cmcmanis> It corrupts the EXt4 journal and then I have to reboot. I can reproduce by just dding from /dev/zero to a file
<twb> That sounds to me more like the filesystem is bigger than the disk or something
<twb> Or the blocks where teh journal lives aer toast
<lilstevie> twb: it would be the latter rather than the former
<lilstevie> cause unless the SD card is <2GB that wouldn't happen
<cmcmanis> aye, that would cause it but I've checked the partition multiple times, and can read and write both the first and last blocks (tested using dd)
<twb> I just prefer to blame users, not hw :P
<cmcmanis> Its and 8g card btw
<cmcmanis> It came in a twin pack and I'm putting Android ICS on the other one we'll see if it has a similar issue
 * ogra_ scratches head about the eglibc build
<ogra_> i wonder why the same package is built on two different builders
<ppisati> ogra_: becasue you keep hammering those poor builders and they are revolting againt you now! :)
<ogra_> haha
<ppisati> ogra_: stop harassing the builders!
<ogra_> the hammering seems to have stopped last night
<ogra_> queue is largely empty
<ppisati> ogra_: btw, did you sort out the ac100 "non booting kernel" problem? i read it could be toolchain related
<ogra_> ppisati, well, in the package we have there are some issues with devices having hynix RAM, the micron ones seem to work fine ... with the new checkout that was rolled with gcc 4.6.2 it seems everything is broken
<ppisati> ogra_: crap
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra> hmm, lubuntu-desktop isnt installable yet on armhf
<ogra_> ************* REMINDER ARM meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5min ******************
<infinity> But I don't wanna go to school today mom.
<lilstevie> heh
 * ogra_ swings the cane 
<ogra_> :)
<doko> infinity, could you run a check for universe packages not present on armhf, but present on armel?
<infinity> suit-diff should work...
<infinity> suite, too.
<infinity> But meeting time.
<infinity> doko: http://lucifer.0c3.net/~adconrad/universe-armel-armhf_differences
<kyleN> my oneiric sys has now hung twice, even after scheduler
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-16
<twb> lilstevie: I'm still losing 12%/hr, it really ought not to be the kb doing that :-/
<lilstevie> twb: 2% difference really isn't that much
<lilstevie> and probably is the keyboard difference
<twb> OK
<twb> Just sayin, stinks that a kb uses 2%/hr
<twb> btw, earlier installs had a problem where halting (from ubuntu) didn't fully power off the tf, so it drained the battery after a week or so -- does the current prime image (as at a week ago) still have that problem?
<lilstevie> it is still the same image
<lilstevie> and that will always have that problem of if it doesn't shutdown properly that it will drain the battery
<lilstevie> but if you suspend rather than halt, you should get 14 days, but  I haven't pushed an image with suspend fix yet
<twb> k
<twb> What I am doing atm is if I won't be using it for a while, I boot into android and then halt from there
<twb> Hopefully that actually results in a proper hard off
<lilstevie> yes that will
<twb> Yay
<twb> lilstevie: hey, is the adbd stuff open-source (client and/or server side)?
<twb> btw for writing your init.d scripts you might want to look at update-metainit or just upstart jobs
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/149355/ before; http://paste.debian.net/149356/ after
<lilstevie> seriously
<twb> "after" is upstart job
<lilstevie> I am sick of people saying "you can do this" or "you can do that" or "you should do this/that" instead of telling me, do it, then contribute
<lilstevie> :)
<twb> so-rry
<twb> This is what happens when you pick a project that weenie end users are attracted to
<twb> if you were writing e.g. a replacement DNS server...
<twb> :-)
<TheMuso> twb: But the thing is, things are so early in development such that such things are not really a priority right now. We are starting to talk about proper Ubuntu integration and getting packages into the archive, but we don't really have the basics sorted yet.
<TheMuso> So whatever works now for testing that is quick and convenient is used.
<twb> Sure thing
<twb> I'm just pointing out stuff as its in front of me
<twb> Back to my question: is adbd free software?
<lilstevie> adbd is part of AOSP yes
<TheMuso> I dunno.
<TheMuso> ah ok
<twb> Goody
<lilstevie> and yeah, everything is quick
<lilstevie> and hacky
<twb> I lived through some of that over on #debian-eeepc too, back when x86 EEEs needed extra magic for various things
<lilstevie> everything is magic here
<twb> Deep magic
 * XorA predicts he will have time to look at private projects in about 2042
<twb> XorA: that when the gypsy said you'd die?
<XorA> when Im 65 and I retire :-)
<lilstevie> heh
<XorA> by then things like tegra2 will be as retro as my zx81
<lilstevie> and I will still be trying to find this damn uart
<twb> Well, think about the oldest chip design you're actively using
 * XorA unfortuneately doesnt yet have a tegra NDA so cant tell you where it is
<twb> There's a purple sparc pizza box in front of me, that's probably 25 years old
<twb> So in 2035ish I could expect to be babysitting tegra2s
<twb> XorA: uh, you know what NDA means, right?
<XorA> twb: yes, why?
<twb> If you signed an NDA you *wouldn't* be able to tell
<lilstevie> XorA: and it is the pinout on the board I am trying to find it with, changes vendor to vendor
<lilstevie> NI adam has a really easily accessable one
<XorA> twb: they are normally not that secretive, but do give nice easy access to docs
<MrCurious_> anyone have any idea why wireless would set the default route to end in .0 instead of .1.  result i can access the world, but the local wireless network cannot be seen (ping, nslookup) other than the access point
<infinity> MrCurious_: Because your DHCP server is handing out bogus information?
<MrCurious_> working with a bud on it, and we just came to that conclusion as no machines on the wireless can ping any other machine on wireless
<twb> The NDAs I've signed basically say that you're not allowed to tell anybody anything
<lilstevie> twb: yeah, like even "you may not mention this NDA"
<twb> Yeah
<twb> Although that's more defamation stuff
<twb> Guess what happens without keyboard repeat
<twb> Can't hold ^C to kill a tight sh loop :-/
<twb> lilstevie: fyi, I think some of the funkiness with the onboard keyboard and holding down the mod keys, is specific to holding down the caps lock key, which I have set to be a control key
<twb> I *think* it's harder to reproduce some of the problems when using the key originally intended to be control
<WaltherFI> Just out of curiosity, if you guys don't mind me asking, how's the ARM version going?
<ogra_> pretty well, the switch to hardfloat has happpened (now it needs to provide stable until feature freeze) so we might drop support for armel
<lilstevie> ogra_: thats a bit much isn't it :p
<ogra> lilstevie, hmm ?
<ogra> whats a bit much ?
<lilstevie> dropping armel
<ogra> the plan is to only support one arm flavour ... and that will likely be armhf by the looks of it
<lilstevie> I see
<lilstevie> 12.04 is an LTS isn't it
<ogra> we wont wipe the armel archive :)
<ogra> but we wont support it at all
<lilstevie> ah ok
<ogra> 12.04 is LTS for all arches but arm
<lilstevie> just wondering cause you know L4T drivers and the likes
<lilstevie> ah ok
<lilstevie> is arm going to end up with an LTS any time soon?
<ogra> it might *become* LTS for arm server if we recieve hardware in time
<ogra> but thats server only
<lilstevie> ok
<ogra> desktop/client will be non LTS .... as well as all the images will
<xranby> lilstevie: nvidia can if asked nicely provide armhf drivers if they find your usecase interesting enough
<ogra> (though its not like you wouldnt get userspace updates fro free from x86 uploads indeed ;) )
<lilstevie> xranby: I know that, just that isn't their key build yet
<lilstevie> :)
<WaltherFI> What is the status of ARMv6 support at the moment?
<WaltherFI> I know it will not be officially supported, but you always mention that you'll not *remove* the support
<xranby> WaltherFI: not supported by ubuntu since ubuntu target armv7
<WaltherFI> so If I understand that correctly, there is some sort of compatibility?
<xranby> WaltherFI: debian armel work
<xranby> WaltherFI: there exist some armv6 chips with thumb2 support that can in theory run some of the programs
<ogra> WaltherFI, there is no compatibility and armv6 support isnt planned at all
<ogra> with armhf we even move further away from v6
<ogra> since the hardfloat capabilities fully rely on v7 hardware
<WaltherFI> So no love for ARM11 that is.
<lilstevie> WaltherFI: there has been no love for arm11 since karmic
<RaTTuS|BIG> no ubuntu love for the raspberryPI ;(
<WaltherFI> RaTTuS|BIG: Sad. Even more sad now that they will release the additional I/O board --> robots!
<RaTTuS|BIG> it's a pity as I run ubuntu on everythign else [well apart from the obigitary windows machines for work] but we'll cope...
<ogra_> WaltherFI, well, i am telling you the same thing since 3 months, asking the same question over and over will not change reality
<ogra_> RaTTuS|BIG, if someone provides the resources (build machines, archive space on the servers etc cost a lot of money) and forms a team (a few people that constantly and reliable take responsibility ) to do a v6 port, nobody would stop you doing a community v6 archive ...
<ogra_> ubuntu did not support v6 since 2 years, that we supported it at all was not by plan but due to that fact that we started off the debian port initially, there was never a plan to keep pre-v7 support
<ogra_> (and this was communicated at all UDSes and in other public media, its not a secret or anything and never has been)
<ogra_> if you want to support old arm specs, simply use debian, its not like debian is *that* much different from ubuntu
<WaltherFI> ogra_: I'm sorry if I sound repetitive - I just wanted to know what is the level of compatibility, as there have been mentions about the support being 'dropped but not removed'
<ogra_> armel wont be removed
<ogra_> but nothing changed beyond that
<WaltherFI> And what is the status of armel at the moment? Do even the very essential packages build at least?
<ogra_> armel wasnt touched much this release, its the same as in oneiric
<RaTTuS|BIG> ogra_ - yeah it's something I may do .... anyway let see what my work load is in the new year ;-p
<ogra_> our focus was on building armhf
<ogra_> (which took a team of ~five people working full time constantly on it for  a few months ... just to give you an impression how much work it is to change a port ... if someone wants to do v6 that will be similar)
<WaltherFI> So - does oneiric work then with armv6? Is it installable, that is
<ogra_> WaltherFI, you ask the same thing all the time ... ubuntu didnt support v6 since two years and wont support v6 in the future
<ogra_> if someone wants to do a community port and will pay the money for the resources too, a v6 port could happen but i wouldnt count on it
<WaltherFI> ogra_: I understand that there is no support, but I'm trying to ask about the level of the armel as it has been left; i.e. even though the support has been removed, what is the level of the last version you have touched
<WaltherFI> I'm sorry if I'm beginning to annoy you, sincerely
<WaltherFI> honestly*
<ogra_> (instead of paying money to have resources in the ubuntu infrastructure you can indeed run your own datacenter somewhere else, doesnt need to be money, but you will need teh resources)
<WaltherFI> I am just trying to figure out whether the said community project would have to be started from the beginning or do you have something done from the times it was supported
<ogra_> WaltherFI, as i said, armel didnt (and likely wont ever) change ... its v7 only
<WaltherFI> Ah, I'm sorry, I've somehow read your responses as there would have been support at some point, back the said two years ago or so
<ogra_> for starting such a port you would have to take armel, switch compiler defaults and rebuild the whole archive in the right order
<ogra_> and then fix all build failures (which can be 100s)
<ogra_> there was support for v6 three years ago when we pulled the arm port from debian
<WaltherFI> Sure, I understand that porting it would require a lot of resources
<ogra_> that support was never meant to stay and was dropped two yeras ago
<WaltherFI> and I appreciate all the work you've done for the armv7 support
<ogra_> it was just out of technical reasons that v6 was there at all
<ogra_> since we didnt want to directly switch to v7 when pulling from debian
<WaltherFI> Ah, so there is something that has been done already - is the work you did for building armv6 back then saved somewhere or is it deleted?
<ogra_> it happened six releases ago, its gone
<WaltherFI> Thank you, that was the information I was looking for. Sorry for this
<ogra_> jaunty was supporting v5, karmic was then switched to v6, with lucid we didnt the full switch to v7
<doko> old release are somewhere on the web
<ogra_> s/didnt/did/
<ogra_> right, there is the old-releases.ubuntu.com archive
<ogra_> that should have jaunty and karmic
<WaltherFI> Nice! I'll take a look at that then
<ogra_> that wont gain you anything if you want to be up to date though
<ogra_> just taking the existing armel port and re-rolling it somewhere is likely less work
<ogra_> all the SW in jaunty is long outdated
<WaltherFI> mmhmm
<mark_> im trying to get ubuntu onto netbook with800 mhz telechip processor
<janimo> infinity, do you think this would suffice to force the build ith gcc 4.5 ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/772746
<janimo> I am now trying locally with a cross build
<janimo> the issue with non-booting ac100 kernel goes away if built with 4.5 vs 4.6
<janimo> it worked for me because I had not dist-upgraded yet, whereas the buildds had 4.6 already
<infinity> janimo: *blink*
<infinity> janimo: What do you mean "not dist-upgraded yet"?  gcc-4.6 was the default in oneiric too.
<infinity> janimo: And if there are bugs being exposed by 4.6, we should fix them, not paper over them.
<janimo> infinity, not dist-upgraded from 4.6.1 to 4.6.2 gcc-arm
<janimo> The 4.6.1 build worked too
<janimo> I just tried with 4.5 now. So yes, the problem can be narrowed down maybe
<infinity> janimo: Trying to narrow it down would be nice...
<janimo> infinity, we should fix them indeed, but with the pace bugs get tracked down and fixed in gcc we may not get new kernels for a while
<janimo> infinity, the fact that the machine shows the toshiba logo and does not boot makes it hard to debug
<infinity> It's less likely to be a gcc bug and more likely a bug in your source tree, to be honest.
<infinity> Forcing 4.5 is fine for now, though, since it's only a universe kernel. :/
<janimo> infinity, you mean a bug which building with 4.5 manages to be avoided?
<janimo> We had a similar case with QT earlier this year. A volatile added made it work when built with 4.5 too but would only work with 4.4 otherwise
<infinity> janimo: There were lots of sketchy bugs fixed in the kernel over the last couple of years to make it happier with 4.6.
<infinity> janimo: Non-mainline trees often repeat the mistakes already learned in mainline, sadly.
<infinity> (In fact, didn't we fix some ARM-specific kernel bugs just last cycle that people thought were GCC-related?)
<infinity> Something about misaligned structs or some such.
<infinity> Old person memory not working well here. :P
<janimo> I am not familiar with kernel work from last cycle
<infinity> Maybe I'm confusing the kernel with something else.
<janimo> I'll see if there's some new warnings in the 4.6 build vs the 4.5 one
<infinity> It's my vacation, I don't have to be smart.
<infinity> But if you want to upload with a build-dep on 4.5 for now, go ahead.  Just remember you've done so, cause we should fix it.
<janimo> I honestly wish gcc stopped being upgraded besides bugfixes for a while and let apps go ahead
<infinity> (And test your fix in a clean chroot to make sure it does what you think it does)
<janimo> infinity, yeah, I'd remember, it is not many packages that I change to explicitly use another gcc :)
<jcrigby> infinity, your memory is fine there were some weird packed structs in ehci code in the kernel that did not work with 4.6
<janimo> infinity, does debuild work with cross chroot?
<infinity> janimo: I dunno.  I don't cross compile anything.
<infinity> jcrigby: So, fair chance we're seeing something similar in the ac100 tree.
<infinity> jcrigby: Also, hey!
<infinity> jcrigby: Any plans to get linaro-lt-mx5 updated to support armhf before Christmas?
<jcrigby> I knew I should have remaind quiet
 * infinity laughs.
<jcrigby> when I think about that I think I should also move to newer kernel and that is more work
<infinity> jcrigby: I don't care too terribly much, I'm off until Jan 3.
<infinity> jcrigby: But the earlier we have everything working on armhf, the better.
<jcrigby> so is same kernel as you have now just with armhf an ok first step?
<jcrigby> if so easy
<infinity> jcrigby: Yup.
<jcrigby> ok then I am commited
<infinity> jcrigby: A second step would be to talk to markos about having an mx5 that we know works on mx53-loco and both efika platforms.  No pressure. ;)
<infinity> (Cause I still intend to do hybrid boot media)
<jcrigby> swell
<jcrigby> janimo, so does cross building kernel work for you now, including tools?
<janimo> jcrigby, no, I did not get around to trying tools yet since other issues popped up
<janimo> like the kernel not booting at all
<janimo> jcrigby, I learned how to cope with ABI bumps though. more or less
<jcrigby> ok, I understand that would be a bigger issue
<jcrigby> oh, good.  That hurt my brain for a long time.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-17
<ogra_> janimo, just trying our latest armhf binardy from startx.ro ... works fine it seems
<q4a> hi all. i instaled ubuntu 12.04 on my ac100 bout a week ago, now i did aptitude update, aptitude upgrade and reboot laptop. Now it says "stopping system v runlevel compatibility" =( i tryed to login via Ctrl+alt+1 and make "sudo startx", but i says "xinit: connection to x server lost". Can somebody help me?
<marvin24_DT> janimo: ping
<CodeWar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch    How long should qemu-system-arm boot take using the steps described here
<CodeWar> also while it boots is there a way to monitor progress with qemu debug spew or something?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-18
<CodeWar> I m hoping to run  oneiric on qemu -M versatile but couldn't find the corresponding kernel, can somebody point me to one
<CodeWar> I m looking for an initrd file to use with Lucid ARMEL .. been reading up all over the net ..
<CodeWar> let me ask a dumb question .. does the initrd file have to change everytime I build the kernel along with zImage?
<CodeWar> if not where can I find a static one for Ubuntu Lucid?
<CodeWar> can folks advise on whats the best way to create an initrd ...
<ogra> update-initramfs from the initramfs-tools package
<lilstevie> update-initramfs
<lilstevie> :)
<CodeWar> sorry I don't get it .. I m cross compiling for ARM I m done with the compilation and have a bzImage
<CodeWar> update-initramfs man seems to suggest its going to use kernel image from /boot
<lilstevie> I don't know any arm devices that use bzimages
<CodeWar> qemu
<lilstevie> boot with noinitrd into qemu, then generate your initrd
<CodeWar> lilstevie,  can you elaborate a bit more .. I tried googling for noinitrd .. dont find any relevant examples
<lilstevie> add noinitrd to the commandline
<CodeWar> qemu-system-arm -M vexpress-a9 -cpu cortex-a9  -kernel ./vmlinuz  -hda ubuntu-arm.img -m 256 -append "noinitrd root=/dev/sda mem=256M devtmpfs.mount=0 rw init=/init"
<phh> yeah bzImage is x86 only
<lilstevie> phh: thats what I thought
<ogra> if its qemu, you dont need that
<CodeWar> make ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILER=arm-linux-gnueabi-  bzImage modules       is that the wrong way to compile for arm?
<ogra> just omit the initrd from the qemu call
<ogra> and properly set rootdelay on the kernel cmdline
<phh> or rootwait ?
<CodeWar> ogra, without initrd it panics and says cuold not load rootfs
<lilstevie> CodeWar: thats why you rootdelay
<CodeWar> lilstevie, thanks let me try that
<phh> CodeWar: well perhaps you don't have a rootfs on /dev/sda, or because it didn't waited enough, or you don't have proper filesystem
<phh> or or or or
<lilstevie> also make ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILER=arm-linux-gnueabi-
<CodeWar> phh,  got my image using instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<ogra> ugh, i really need to remove that page
<CodeWar> ogra_,  thats not correct? heck I spent 4 ohours trying to rerun those instructions
<lilstevie> ogra_: probably even add "Depreciated" to that page
<ogra> CodeWar, that page is obsolete
<CodeWar> so rootwait doesn't help
<phh> CodeWar: what about pasting the error ?
<phh> it's not really easy to just guess
<ogra> lilstevie, no, it will get re-written once rsalveti` uploaded the docs for doing what rootstock did with live-build
<lilstevie> ah ok
<ogra> then that page will just be a forwarder to the live-build docs
<ogra> essentially i wouldnt expect anything built with rootstock to work anymore
<CodeWar> ogra, what part of that page is incorrect?
<CodeWar> ooops yes I built my .img using rootstock
<ogra> CodeWar, all :P
<ogra> its totally outdated
<CodeWar> Grrrrrrr!!!!!!
<ogra> use an ubuntu-core tarball instaed
<CodeWar> well I learnt a lot so ..
<ogra> configure it in a chroot, then roll an image from it
<ogra> thats currently the best way to get a custom rootfs
<CodeWar> ogra,  sorry didnt register its been a long day ...  is there another wiki
<ogra> to run arm chroots on x86, just install qemu-user-static
<CodeWar> ogra, No I need full system emulation not the static one
<lilstevie> CodeWar: he said use that to roll the image :)
<ogra> not for rolling your image
<CodeWar> ok clearly i m light years behind you guys .. throw me some terms I can look them up
<ogra> even easier though, just use the vexpress installer images
<ogra> (vexpress is the replacement for the dropped versatile crap)
<CodeWar> ogra,  the oneiric one ?
<ogra> right
<CodeWar> yes I figured that let me see hwat was the problem with that I tried earlier today
<ogra> get the vmlinuz and initrd from the archive, and just boot qemu with it
<ogra> (and have an empty big enough .img file to install into)
<CodeWar> ogra, http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/oneiric/main/installer-armel/current/images/linaro-vexpress/netboot/   right?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> and an empty img file thats big enough you can install to it
<ogra> use qemu-img to create it
<CodeWar> I can give it another try if you like but it didnt work earlier today .. created a raw qemu image
<CodeWar> after 15 mins it complainied it could not detect drives
<ogra> hmm, might be that vexpress only knows cretaind kinds of drives
<ogra> like SD cards for example
<CodeWar> it failed at the partitioner
<ogra> yes
<ogra> what i said :)
<CodeWar> yep ;-)
<ogra> might be needed that you give it the img as SD card in your commandline
<CodeWar> -sda . . I could try but since I have your attention I m hoping to learn to do this using first princple
<CodeWar> build bzImage build initrd and boot .. don't knwo how to do the latter
<CodeWar> is there an easy way to know if it detected that drive using -sda without waiting for it to reach the partitioner
<CodeWar> at a highlevel it appears this is the way to go right? http://www.aurel32.net/info/debian_arm_qemu.php
<CodeWar> heres the thing even if I used the vmlinuz and initrd from oneiric installer.. I m going to replace vmlinuz with my built kernel eventually
<CodeWar> I suspect I d have to generate my own initrd too?
<CodeWar> same problem .. no disk drive detected
<CodeWar> qemu-system-arm -M vexpress-a9 -cpu cortex-a9  -kernel ./vmlinuz -initrd ./initrd.gz  -hda hda.img -append "root=/dev/ram"
<CodeWar> these are kernel and initrd from oneiric installers
<ogra> well, you might need to use something else than -hda here
<ogra> check the bootmessages of the VM
<CodeWar> is this something thats been tested on qemu before?
<ogra> see if it loads an MMC driver
<ogra> i think the linaro guys used it before
 * ogra personally hasnt touched qemu since over a year .... no need for that
<ogra> *especially* in VM mode
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Have you seen this?  http://rhombus-tech.net/  Would be cool to get their kernel into universe.  Make it as easy as possible for their followers to roll their own Ubuntu-supported distro onto.
<GrueMaster> http://rhombus-tech.net/allwinner_a10/orders/
<CodeWar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch    at the bottom of that page is a prebuilt image (.img and vmlinuz)
<CodeWar> it works great but if I replace vmlinuz with my own build it says cannot find rootfs.. my question here is, where can I find the .config for that kernel
<CodeWar> better yet do we know what drivers need to be compiled into the kernel to have it detect qemu disk drives
<CodeWar> scratch everything I said so far ................ <----------------->
<CodeWar> what I really need to find out from you guys is how are we compiling ubuntu kernel for ARM targets, what is the actual command I m on an x86_64 box
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
<gurgalof> morning
<Laney> so! Does raring's nux now have The Bug fixed?
<Laney> i.e. can I remove the pinning?
 * Laney tries it anyway
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2012/12/10/how-to-fry-speakers-in-your-chromebook/ - for all chromebook users
<infinity> hrw: I'm not sure I need to know how to destroy my hardware.
<infinity> hrw: Perhaps "how not to fry..." would be more helpful? :P
<suihkulokki> iirc you can break n900 speaker with alsamixer settings as well
<Laney> heat oil. remove speakers. batter speakers. lower speakers into oil. wait five minutes. remove. eat. enjoy.
<gurgalof> mm tasty speakers...
<hrw> infinity: read post. you will understand title
<davecheney> i'll have my chromebook medium rare, hold the onions
<hrw> suihkulokki: do not have n900 anymore
<suihkulokki> hrw: just pointing out that chromebook is not unique in providing a so raw interface for audio that you can physically overpower the speaker
<gurgalof> i just got a system problem detected dialog while running sudo reboot on the nexus7
<hrw> suihkulokki: understood
<plars> ogra_: fwiw, I prefer manual flashing :)
<plars> ogra_: but I already need to extract the bootimg, so if I have to do one more extraction step, it's not really a problem
<plars> ogra_, xnox: also, not sure if either of you saw my question about this last week.  I was trying to get preseeding working on the nexus7 image and not having much luck.  Is there something special I'm likely missing here? I tried putting it both in the initrd as well as in the rootfs, but neither seemed to work for me
 * xnox is yet to preseed oem-config on nexus7 images. and ogra is on holidays =)
<xnox> plars: i am currently digging a hang in ubiquity, but getting pre-seeding to work is on my list. I have a few requests for various preseeds =/
<plars> xnox: gotcha, hang is clearly more important :) Ping me if you have some information later on maybe?
<xnox> plars: ack.
<plars> thanks!
<xnox> plars: there is automated test for oem-config preseeding, but I'm not sure if it preseeds the user-setup bit as well or not.
<plars> xnox: it's *in* the preseed for oem tests currently, but I'm not sure that it really goes through the oem-config portion of the setup currently
<dholbach> do we know if someone is working on the bluetooth upgrade issue?
<sfeole> dholbach: i have no heard anything dholbach
<sfeole>  /s/no/not
<dholbach> ok
<gurgalof> can i resize the 6gb partition to a size suitable for a 32GB nexus7 in raring? since there is only a image for the 8GB one
<xnox> gurgalof: you can download the userdata image -> ungzip -> run sim2img -> then run make_ext4fs with options to make a bigger filesystem.
<xnox> gurgalof: but the resulting image might end up to big to be flashable =/
<gurgalof> how did the quantal images do it?
<xnox> gurgalof: we generated three images for quantal. but essentially all images are generated using make_ext4fs
<xnox> gurgalof: but it's a lot of time & space to build three.
<Quintasan> ogra_: Is it possible to get ubuntu-core i.MX53 image that I can just dd to a card and expect it to boot?
<gurgalof> xnox, you don't know which parameters they used for the quantal images?
<vanhoof> gurgalof: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7/build_script
<vanhoof> nothing fancy
<vanhoof> :)
<vanhoof> gurgalof: you on 32G+3G?
<vanhoof> if so, factor in partition 10 vs 9 for UDA
<gurgalof> nope, just the normal 32GB
<vanhoof> yeah that'll work w/ -t -x then
<xnox> Quintasan: ubuntu core inherently comes without a kernel =)
<Quintasan> uh
<gurgalof> sweet, i need the extra space...
<xnox> Quintasan: do you not like desktop image linked from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/MX5 ?
<Quintasan> xnox: What I want is a basic install, kernel + things that make apt work :P
<Quintasan> xnox: Uh, no. Because I don't have any monitor to connect it to proceed with the installation nor I'm particulary inclined to remove a crapton of packages
<infinity> Quintasan: We don't produce any mx5 images anymore, and for precise, it was only the desktop image.
<Quintasan> infinity: I see, I'll just try installing the Linaro one then
<infinity> Quintasan: You could use linaro's image tools to combine a Linaro hwpack with the ubuntu-core rootfs.
<dxdemetriou> hello, I have the same question every time I'm thinking to flashing my smartphone or tablet, is there a possibility the device to go in unrecoverable mode and nothing can be do about it?
<prpplague> dxdemetriou: there is always that possibility
<dxdemetriou> are there devices for avoiding that (some place for checking about)? for example with jtag or with some recovery mode? I'm asking because I didn't tried anything yet, actually I'm waiting for x86 devices..
<Tassadar> it also depends on the device, eg. chances of hard-bricking nexus 7 are very low, you can mess up "only" the bootloader
<Tassadar> and you don't even touch bootloader if you just want to flash ubuntu
<Snark> waiting for x86 devices!? Strange idea
<Tassadar> and, as for the jtag - search for "unbrickable mod" - it also depends on the device
<Tassadar> Somebody knows if kernel command line can handle parameters with spaces? Is it like bash, do I have to put it into quotes, like name="value with spaces"?
<mjrosenb> are there directions for installing 12.10 on a pandaboard?
<mjrosenb> http://omappedia.org/wiki/Prebuilt_ubuntu_binaries only mentions through 12.04
<micahg> mjrosenb: is that an omap4 board?
<micahg> (sorry I'm still not so clear on what's what with ARM)
<mjrosenb> yes.
<micahg> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ has a link for the arm desktop image
<Tassadar> Ooh, 13.04 on Nexus7 has this nice "setup wizard"
<Tassadar> do like)
<davecheney> micahg: i'd stick with 12.04
<davecheney> you can use the 12.04 installer, then dist-upgrade to 12.10
<davecheney> but I have found that the 12.10 kernel is not as stable as 12.04
<micahg> davecheney: heh, the question was about 12.10 :)
<davecheney> that is to say, 12.04 -- rock solid, 12.10 -- not rock solid
<Tassadar> hmm, but unity crashed after selecting text field, well, that is unfortunate)
<mjrosenb> davecheney: I tried that once, and it was disastorous.
<davecheney> mjrosenb: yeah, didn't work during the 12.10 alpha
<davecheney> but worked well last time I tried
<mjrosenb> davecheney: I tried last week
<mjrosenb> now X doesn't start.
<davecheney> mjrosenb: to be fair, I tried from a fresh 12.04 install
<davecheney> not one that had been used
<mjrosenb> davecheney: someone recommended that I shold just install 12.10 outright.
<mjrosenb> rather than attempting to upgrade
 * davecheney is sticking with 12.04
<mjrosenb> it is funny because the installation directions on the 12.10 page make no mention of 12.10.
<Ethernin> dannf, hey i've looked for the 12.04 arm version of ubuntu and not been able to find it?
<Ethernin> davecheney,
<Ethernin> davecheney, I could only find 12.10 and 13.04, can u link me to 12.04 for arm?
<Ethernin> davecheney, I've got 2 nexus7's that i've been installing everything ubuntu I can on, playing with a lot of different desktop environments trying to find something freakin usable
<Ethernin> XCFE and LXDE have been the most promising so far, but XFCE doesn't let you grab windows with your finger!
<Ethernin> also the close and maximize icons in the window pane don't work either
<davecheney> Ethernin: did you look here ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<Ethernin> davecheney, I think so but lemme check, thank you sir!
<davecheney> Ethernin: you didn't say which host you are looking for ?
<Ethernin> davecheney, I assume Texas Instruments OMAP3 (Hard-Float) preinstalled desktop image is the correct one?
<davecheney> Ethernin: for what host ?
<Ethernin> Nexus 7
<Ethernin> I would like to run 12.04 for the obviously stability reasons you just mentioned
<davecheney> Ethernin: the nexus 7 images are 12.10 and 13.04 alpha
<Ethernin> yeah
<davecheney> there is no 12.04 available for nexus 7
<Ethernin> got both those installed right now
<Ethernin> RATS
<davecheney> nobody has invented a time machine
<Ethernin> yeah that's what i thought
<davecheney> wrt stability, i was talking about the pandaboard, only
<Ethernin> appreciate your input, was trying to get to the bottom of that
<Ethernin> ah right on
<Ethernin> how is the pandaboard?
<davecheney> pretty good
<davecheney> but not the king of the hill anymore
<Ethernin> ya
<davecheney> nexus 7 blows the doors off it for a dev platform
<Ethernin> it's crazy how many quad core arm boards there are for devs now!
<davecheney> got a friend with the samsung quad core
<davecheney> which is also very good
<Tassadar> hmm, I've installed today's 13.04 for nexus 7, but I can't finish the "setup wizard", because the on-screen keyboard does not show up - is this known issue?
<Ethernin> yeah, i've been trying to basically turn it into a pentest platform
<Ethernin> Tassadar,
<Ethernin> Tassadar, yeah I had the same problem, u can either try to keep clicking the input fields or plug in a keyboard with OTG cable
<Ethernin> that's what i did
<Ethernin> but i had the same problem
<Ethernin> u just have to keep tapping it
<Ethernin> T t t tappp it in!
<Tassadar> well...mine's kinda running from USB fladh drive now, so OTG is not really an option)
<Ethernin> ah
<Ethernin> u booted off a usb flash on the Nexus???
 * Tassadar is tappin' it
<Ethernin> lolz
<Ethernin> I used fastboot to install myself
<Ethernin> which is key when you need to recompile the kernel to do other things later
<Ethernin> omg
<Ethernin> installing the kernel is kind of a silly process on those things
<Tassadar> yeah, grub would be handy in here)
<Ethernin> for realz
<Ethernin> so how did u get the nexus to boot off usb?  did you put the machine is fastboot mode?
<Tassadar> guys at linaro are working on it, but I think it will not happen for n7 - locked/signed bootloader
<Tassadar> kexec and magic, wait
<Tassadar> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35279976
<Ethernin> nice!  First time I've heard this is even POSSIBLE!
<Ethernin> KICKASS
<Tassadar> dammit)
<Tassadar> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<Tassadar> this one
<Ethernin> oh man this is AWESOME
<Ethernin> so there is definitely potential for dual booting android and ubuntu...
<Ethernin> wicked
<Ethernin> Tassadar yo man, so I've been working on 2 Nexus7s quite a bit, and right now I'm trying to make the touchscreen actually usuable
<Ethernin> I would also really like to get magick-rotation and multitouch working
<Ethernin> so u can do all the cool stuff
<Tassadar> What is wrong with it now?
<Tassadar> oh, I think I've read that it stops working after a while...?
<Ethernin> well, the touch screen desperately needs to be calibrated better, gnome-classic and unity are faily limmited and slow on it
<Ethernin> actually with LXDE and XFCE it's pretty good (cept for the window panel problem in XFCE) but by default there is no multitouch support ect
<Tassadar> one guy on XDA said that even KDE is faster than unity)
<Ethernin> yeah KDE is the only one I haven't tried yet
<Ethernin> I think ill try that right now
<Ethernin> but im doubtful as KDE will definitely be a resource hog
<Tassadar> yeah, I just find it...interesting..?
<Ethernin> for sure
<Ethernin> yeah I'll install kde right now and let u know
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-11
<mjrosenb> while we're on the topic of 13.04, is there a reasonable upgrade path to 13.04 from the haked-sh-script installation for the chromebook?
<Ethernin> KDE-plasma on the Nexus7....here we go!
<Tassadar> oooh, craaap
<Tassadar> i missclicked and started eclipse
<Tassadar> it will take ages to launch and ages to shutdown again :(
<Ethernin> hahaha
<Ethernin> fuck booted me back into unity
<Ethernin> standby
<Ethernin> kdm is nice tho ^_^
<Ethernin> not bad....not bad
<Ethernin> yeah just like i thought
<Ethernin> it's too much for it to handle off the bat
<Ethernin> needs some tweaking
<Tassadar> KDE had some project to bring plasma to mobile devices too, hadn't it?
<Ethernin> some of the gestures are working at least
<Ethernin> yeah i think it was plasma 3?
<Ethernin> good god kde-plasma is buggy on this
<Ethernin> RATS
<Ethernin> looks nice tho...
<Tassadar> yeah, that's KDE ^^
<Ethernin> kinda figured as much....
<Ethernin> i guess ill try kubuntu now
<Ethernin> i just want something that works....
<Ethernin> or can work...
<Ethernin> i hate how normal hotkeys dont work in kde...
<Ethernin> crtl alt T for instance...
<Tassadar> what should that do?
<Ethernin> Tassadar, open a terminal
<Daughain> Has there been any work porting ubuntu to the Qualcomm chipsets?
<infinity> We don't ship any Qualcomm kernels, no.
<infinity> If you happen to have one handy, the userspace will all Just Work.
<Daughain> Thanks, is there a link for editing kernels?
<Daughain> Existing
<infinity> No idea.
<infinity> See above, re: we don't ship any.
<infinity> If your device ships with an Android kernel, our userspace would work with that.  Or if the device or SoC manufacturer offer a BSP, or if Linaro has a kernel for that SoC, etc...
<Daughain> Ok, I'm trying to find a way to run ubuntu as a dual boot, rather than a chroot. Any ideas here I should look to accomplish this?
<infinity> I honestly have no clue.  Every device is (very) different, and I have no QC-based devices.
<Daughain> Here==where
<Ethernin> Daughain, i've been interested in the same thing for sure, have you tried recompiling the android kernel with more options for linux?
<Daughain> Actually, I don't care if it dual boots, or just boots ubuntu. Either will work.
<Daughain> Ethernin: can't compile anything right mow.
<Ethernin> Daughain, yeah i was trying to get a desktop environment to boot instead of using vnc, doesn't work very well
<Daughain> I'm trying to learn what has been done, and how much work I need to do to get cli
<Ethernin> infinity, do you know if Ubuntu is being developed for android phones?  sorry if that's already been asked
<Ethernin> Daughain, right, running full linux kernel and not chroot
<Ethernin> I've been trying to figure out the same thing, haven't had much luck
<infinity> Ethernin: Same answer as above.  We don't currently ship any kernels for any Android phones, but the userspace works fine with the Android kernels (and works better if you recompile with some extra bits turned on, as you've noted).
<infinity> The closest we come is the Nexus7 tablet, which there's been much ado about us using as a reference platform for slate devices.
<Ethernin> infinity, cool thanks, as far as recompiling the kernel for android, have you been able to get the proper sources and headers that match the android 3.0.8 kernel?
<Ethernin> infinity, or just get as close as you can?
<Daughain> Ok, thanks a lot guys, I need to do some more research....
<Ethernin> good luck, report back!
<infinity> The two Android kernel sources we ship are both at 3.1.10
<Ethernin> ok roger
<infinity> (ac100 and nexus7)
<infinity> Both based on NVIDIA Tegra BSPs.
<infinity> Every SoC vendor has their own blessed tree, sadle.
<infinity> s/sadle/sadly/
<Ethernin> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<Ethernin> ok
<Ethernin> so for instance trying to recompile the kernel on a samsung galaxy S3 wouldn't really work unless the kernel version was 3.1.10?
<infinity> I'm kinda hoping (though not holding my breath) that the combination of more Android patches being mainlined, and Arnd's work toward single zImage in mainline might mean that the BSP madness can eventually come to an end.
<infinity> But, y'know, that'll still be years in the making. :/
<Ethernin> infinity, :(
<Ethernin> infinity, it's too bad, yet another reason why the N900 kicked so much ass
<infinity> Ethernin: Hrm?  No, what you'd need is a kernel tree that actually supports the S3, version is less relevant.
<Ethernin> infinity, really hope the guys at jolla come out with the next version
<Ethernin> infinity, ok hmm
<infinity> I mean, we're shipping nexus7 sources at 3.1.10, but our mainline kernels are 3.7... Clearly, we don't care much about versions. :P
<Ethernin> infinity, last time i looked at recompiling the android kernel on the SGS3 I ran into problems trying to find the headers and source that matched the kernel version, but I think I see what youre saying
<Ethernin> lol right on
<Ethernin> infinity, so any advice to get gestures working on the Nexus7 ?  I'm looking into utouch / multitouch and magick-rotation - I'm finding unity is deathly slow, XFCE and LXDE work pretty darn fast tho
<Ethernin> infinity, gnome-fallback (classic) works pretty awesome but trying to make icons bigger and get single touch to open icons has been next to impossible with whats on there to begin with
<Ethernin> infinity, anyway any advice in that direction would be greatly appreciated!
<Ethernin> I also just tried kde-plasma but all kinds of problems there
<infinity> Ethernin: I'm more of a low-level guy.  Asking me for advice with GUIs is like asking a physicist to perform neurosurgery.  I kinda know how it all works, but you don't want me mucking around in there.
<Ethernin> infinity, hahaha lol fair enough, im the same way that's why I'm looking for help!  :P
<Ethernin> I've got all the CLI tools and everything I need installed, it's just making it point and click now...
<achiang> Ethernin: we support some gestures today, the non-working gestures are either bugs or unimplemented
<achiang> Ethernin: for instance, 3-finger tap works (to display unity drag handles). 4-finger tap to display dash works too
<Ethernin> AWESOME!
<Ethernin> achiang, thank u!  I found the 3-finger, but like no desktop switching??
<achiang> Ethernin: i don't know what that gesture is (but could find out tomorrow)
<achiang> Ethernin: if you're into hacking multitouch, we'd love to see such patches
<Ethernin> omg hell yes
<Ethernin> achiang, that's my plan, I've recompiled the kernel with a wizard friend and have all the usb host mode packet injection support i need, plus ubertooth!  but really it's just making the desktop usable
<Ethernin> onboard is pretty frustrating as well, I compiled florence keyboard which is pretty nice, but they're all super buggy and hard to use well
<achiang> Ethernin: are you on the quantal image or raring image?
<Ethernin> both - I have a 16GB nexus 7 running 12.10 and a 32GB with 3G running the latest Raring
<Ethernin> reverse shells over the 3g was also in the plans
<achiang> Ethernin: onboard in the raring image is not so bad
<Ethernin> my goal is to create a nice easy-to-use pentesting platform and release it to the public after completed
<Ethernin> yeah it's definitely better than on quantal
<Ethernin> achiang, I really APPRECIATE all the work you guys have done getting Ubuntu working on the device
<Ethernin> honestly I was going for an android phone but no one has really made full linux available for android phones that isn't some kind of chroot env ect
<achiang> Ethernin: well, the rest of the team isn't here to accept the kudos but i'll certainly be happy to pass them on. :)
<Ethernin> achiang, haha thanks man, it's really awesome to see ubuntu running on these small devices!
<Ethernin> achiang, I will be mainly working on selecting the right desktop environment for the Nexus7 (probably LXDE or XFCE because they run the fastest) and getting all the multitouch stuff to work
<Ethernin> I have a few people helping me, and would be happy to share/upload my results at the end of the week
<achiang> Ethernin: i'm mostly a paperpusher, but if you want need help getting people to pay attention to your work, give me a poke
<Ethernin> don't know where to send that stuff but maybe I'll just throw it in dropbox or something
<Ethernin> for sure man!
<achiang> Ethernin: fwiw, lxde/xfce will respond differently to multitouch than default compiz+unity
<Ethernin> achiang, word thanks for that info,
<achiang> Ethernin: not sure how those desktop environments respond to MT and/or gestures... also for unity, we at least have a spec for what *should* happen
<achiang> (but everyone is of course free to choose their own desktop environment)
<Ethernin> is there any documentation for that available?
<achiang> let me go digging
<Ethernin> achiang, well honestly I would love to use unity if it was faster, 2d was at least a little quicker and one of the main issues I've had is not being able to open desktop icons with one tap!!  and there's nowhere to change the mouse option to "1 click to open"
<Ethernin> achiang, awesome thanks man!
<achiang>  Ethernin send me an email, i can't find it atm
<Ethernin> achiang, k roger, thanks a lot man!
<achiang> Ethernin: cool, look what i found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<achiang> i'll try and find a list of the unimplemented ones tomorrow
 * achiang goes to dinner
<Ethernin> achiang, awesome thanks again!
<raster> diwic: YO! the man i wanted to see!
<diwic> raster, hi
<raster> :)
<raster> sound guru...
<raster> nexus 7
<raster> point me at some info/docs/something... i can use.. to get my audio to work! :)
<diwic> raster, bug 1068804 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1068804 in ubuntu-nexus7 "sound only works after suspend/resume cycle" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068804
<raster> i know
<raster> nup - donest help
<raster> (suspend/resume dont fix anything - not even several cycles)
<diwic> raster, hmm, interesting
<raster> my initial problem was /dev/sdn/* permissioning
<raster> ie my uid didnt have access
<raster> so pulse couldnt talk
<raster> and all i got was "dummy output" in pulse
<diwic> raster, are you doing something custom, i e not ubuntu image?
<raster> i figured that out
<raster> and then pulse detects the tegra hw device
<raster> ubuntu image...
<raster> BUT... i nixed the desktop
<raster> all system daemons working
<raster> pulse still there
<raster> desktop does handle pulse audio
<diwic> raster, what does "nixed the desktop" mean?
<raster> i have installed pavucontrol
<raster> and that lets me diagnose soem stuff anf fiddle
<raster> nixed - dont run unity (compiz+gnome bits etc.)
<raster> nicex lightdm
<raster> nixed lightdm
<raster> (uninstaleld it - use nodm instead)
<raster> my mem footrpint is down to like 160m ram
<raster> as a result
<raster> (total excluding buffers/cache)
<raster> less actually
<diwic> raster, do you still use consolekit to give you permissions to everything you should?
<raster> 131m "userspace" from smem -t
<Ethernin> raster, question is pavucontrol the desktop environment or are you going cli only?
<raster> no
<raster> but what do i need permission to other than pulseaudio server?
<raster> i can get audio going through it
<raster> it just ends up "nowehre"
<raster> also i just chowned /dev/snd/* to myselfg anyway
<raster> that was the perms problem
<raster> Ethernin:  pavucontrol is in the gui (desktop)
<raster> but tbh - dont care
<raster> cmdline will be fine
<Ethernin> raster, are u using gnome-classic (fallback?)
<raster> no
<raster> e17
<raster> :)
<raster> compositing is all happy
<Ethernin> word
<raster> suspend/resume all happy
<Ethernin> hahaha nice
<diwic> raster, I guess /dev/snd/* should be enough (together with some /sysfs stuff).
<raster> i'm a bit miffed at the nvidia drviers not doing vsync swaps
<raster> even tho swapinterval is requested to be 12
<raster> err 1
<raster> diwic: well i thought /dev/snd would be enough
<raster> if there is something needing a write.. who would be doing it? pulse?
<raster>  /sys is there - but of course readable only- not write
<raster> i can hunt it down if my hunting fields are.. sensible :)
<raster> i hear u are the guru fo sound so you probably would know what it might be :)
<raster> i';ve never had this problem before on any ubuntu x86 install
<diwic> raster, but the entire suspend/resume thing is a mystery to me. It might be that something is triggered when unity unsuspends but not when your system unsuspends.
<raster> i've nuked unity/gnome/etc over the years and never hit a sound snag
<raster> pulseaudio has always worked
<raster> so what is different about the n7 compared to other ubuntus?
<diwic> raster, the sound chip is different.
<raster> e17 has pulseaudio mixer support - we even "reverse engineered" pa protocol in order to provide a working pa mixer without needing libpulse
<raster> hahaha
<raster> sure :)
<raster> its different
<raster> but what about access/permissioning is different?
<diwic> raster, desktop machines use 100s of variants of Intel HDA, whereas the n7 uses tegra 3 + realtek alc5640
<raster> ie - it goes via alsa.. so /dev/snd/* should be enough
<raster> what ELSe is there? :)
<raster> sure
<diwic> raster, if it looks like sound is muted even though you have unmuted it (in PulseAudio, with my nexus7 profile), it's the same symptom as the suspend/resume bug.
<raster> i'm happy to learn - this is not my specialty... so if there is some info/docs i can scour... i'd be more than happy to figure it out :) right now picking your brain is the next best step :)
<raster> soudns LOOKS unmute3d
<raster> according to e17's mixer and pavucontrol
<diwic> raster, you have the ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 (or was it ubuntu-nexus7-defaults) installed, don't you?
<raster> alsamixer (when run as root) gives me like 27842 controls
<raster> i have been fiddling with everyone i can find
<raster> i did notice one of them was muted by default after a boot
<raster> that may be a cause of your suspend/resume issue
<raster> yup
<raster> installed
<raster> i havent messed with any of those
<raster> nb - awesome job getting ubu up on the n7 so far
<raster> it made my life SO easy
<raster> compared to what it normally is with arm targets
<raster> its CLOSE to perfect
<diwic> raster, if you've messed around with the alsamixer controls maybe you happened to turn one off that should have been on, or the other way around?
<raster> multitouch for me works outof the box
<raster> literlaly i can pinch/zoom/rotate in my toolking/apps out of the box
<raster> just works (tm)
<raster> well iv'e rebooted since i messed
<raster> several times
<raster> they reset to defaults on reboot
<diwic> raster, hmm, are they? I thought they were saved in .. /var/lib/asound.state
<diwic> or something like that
<raster> nup
<raster> last i knew it saved in ~/.asounrc or something
<raster> ~/as...
<diwic> do you have a custom .asoundrc too?
<raster> no
<raster> hmm
<raster> /var/lib/alsa/asound/state is there
<raster> ok
<raster> thats a new file
<raster> oh please dont telll me its that
<raster> i swear i rebooted and mixer vals were reset from the mess i made
<raster> i cant chekc right now.. as i'm sshing like 1500km to get to my n7
<diwic> bbiab
<raster> its speakers are not loud enough to hear that far
<raster> :)
<raster> i can check tonight tho
<diwic> raster, I mean, the suspend/resume thing is a mystery to me, and chances are that when you switch desktops the bug might manifest itself differently, in which case I don't know what to do to help you
<raster> hmm
<raster> :(
<raster> any info i can read up on what's invovled in sound output on the tegra?
<raster> (and alsa/kernel etc.)
<raster> any specific /sys nodes involved?
<raster> any info on what all the alsa mixer control knobs really do?
<raster> in fact.. what did you have to do to get it to work?
<dholbach> good morning
<raster> moo
<dholbach> just installed raring on the Nexus7 and things are looking quite good :)
<raster> gl isnt totallly busted anymore?
<raster> it was end of last week when i tried the 13.04 image
<dholbach> raster, do you have a bug number about this? what was the problem you were looking at?
<raster> all garbaged up tiles in unity for compositor pixmaps
<raster> no i dont
<dholbach> no, that's fixed
<dholbach> a new unity+friends landed
<raster> oh ok
<dholbach> we were waiting for a fix in the nux library for a long while
<raster> i saw that and then went to the 12.10 image
<raster> which works fine
<dholbach> but it couldn't land due to some other issues - in any case it's in there now
<raster> does this have an update to the gles driver stuff from nv?
<raster> as the lack of vsynced swaps is most annoying
<raster> i'm wodnering if thats been fixed
<dholbach> good question - I don't know
<raster> and i have a sneaking suspicion that that its doing back -> front buffer copies, not swaps/exchanges
<raster> well if u move a window.. do u get tearing?
<raster> tho last i read compiz code.. it tyried to do glcopypixels from back to front bvuffer
<raster> which wouldnt help with that
<raster> but if u do eglswapbuffers it tears
<raster> aat the compositor level - so i know its not vsyncing even tho its been asked to do a swapinterval of 1
<raster> i'm just wondering if its better to perhaps file bugs with nvidia over these things instead
<raster> as i know canonical just consume the drivers "as provided"
<raster> tho i need to get all my niggly issues fixed up before i go filing bugs...
<raster> i dont like to file a bug until i'm sure of it :)
<dholbach> all right, my ARM friends - who of you is going to give a demo or talk at Ubuntu Developer Week? We still have a bunch of open slots: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<dholbach> if you want you can just take a 30m slot and talk about something more specific if you like
<dholbach> but I think it'd be great to have some ARM/device/memory/power/IO content in there as well
<hrw> I hate when it happen
<hrw> need to erase whole rootfs because it is faster then finding out what is fscked up
<raster> diwic: ping
<diwic> raster, hi
<raster> diwic: my many thanks
<raster> it was that asound file
<raster> must have been from my messing when pulse still had dummy output only
<raster> trying to get it to work
<raster> (ie permissions problem)
<raster> i fixed perms - but still had that around
<raster> much thankinessess :)
<diwic> raster, glad it helped :-)
 * raster owes diwic a beer
<raster> i now really wish i knew what all these mixer params did in alsa
<raster> theres so many of them
<raster> :)
<diwic> raster, but you're still having the suspend/resume problem like the rest of us, right?
<raster> yup
<raster> needs a suspend/resume cycle
<raster> that.. i can live with.. for now
<raster> :)
<raster> i have a tonne of stuff i want to do/make work/improve/whatever
<raster> :)
<jodh> anyone else got screen corruption issues on first boot and
<jodh>              inability to enter text via onboard with todays image?
<tassadar_> yeah
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> what is the password of root of preinstalled img for the nexus 7 ?
<cortexA9> i can login only with guest session
<tassadar_> use sudo
<cortexA9> i can't
<cortexA9> with guest session..
<tassadar_> sudo passwd root should work(?)
<cortexA9> no..
<tassadar_> ou, guest session, right, sorry
<cortexA9> how to log in ?
<cortexA9> i have only guest session
<cortexA9> :(
<cortexA9> very strange..
<tassadar_> dunno, I can't even finish the "setup wizard" on 13.04, because the onboard does not show up and keyboard via OTG does not work (but I think that's keyboard's fault)
<cortexA9> oh i downloaded preinstalled img
<cortexA9> and now i am in the desktop
<tassadar_> from where?
<cortexA9> i have all
<cortexA9> nexus 7
<cortexA9> oh the img ?
<cortexA9> you mean ?
<tassadar_> yeah
<infinity> cortexA9: First boot on the preinstalled image walks you through creating a user.
<cortexA9> mmm..
<cortexA9> i dont have this
<infinity> (modulo the bug tassadar mentions)
<tassadar_> initramfs-tools package is the the same for nexus 7 as is for the rest of ubuntu, right?
<infinity> tassadar_: Yes.
<infinity> tassadar_: Why do you ask?  (I'm upstream for it)
<cortexA9> i think the img
<cortexA9> i dont know..
<cortexA9> was a mirror
<tassadar_> I'd like to add support for booting from some folder in root (with mount -o bind), it is a short patch, gimme a while and I show you what do I mean
<cortexA9> daily i think..
<cortexA9> i tried with multirom
<cortexA9> to add it..
<tassadar_> isn't it 12.10?
<cortexA9> no 13.04
<tassadar_> well, multirom should not work with 13.04
<cortexA9> why not ?
<cortexA9> it seems work..
<cortexA9> only i can't log in with root..
<cortexA9> just this
<tassadar_> how did you even install it?
<cortexA9> i decompress it
<cortexA9> and changed raw to img
<cortexA9> and work..
<tassadar_> are you sure that boot.img is correct?
<cortexA9> mmm i dont know
<cortexA9> maybe is the 12.10 boot ?
<tassadar_> yeah
<tassadar_> do uname -a
<tassadar_> and tell me what does it says
<cortexA9> Linux localhost.localdomain 3.1.10-7-nexus7 #11-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue.. armv7l ...
<tassadar_> hmm, sorry, I thought I'd remember which one is 13.04, I _think_ it should be -8-
<tassadar_> can you do...
<tassadar_> cat /boot/config* | grep HARDBOOT
<tassadar_> I hope it is accessible without root
<cortexA9> mmm
<tassadar_> nothing?
<cortexA9> no such file or directory
<cortexA9> i need to inject boot.img ?
<cortexA9> in multirom ?
<tassadar_> is config-somethingIdontRemember file in your /boot folder?
<tassadar_> no, this should be part of ubuntu
<cortexA9> permission denied
<cortexA9> damn
<tassadar_> yeah, got it, you are using 12.10 boot.img
<tassadar_> it should be "3.1.10-8-nexus7"
<cortexA9> mmm ok
<cortexA9> i inject the new boot thanks
<tassadar_> there is "Add/change boot.img" option in recovery in "list roms" menu
<tassadar_> in puts the boot.img in right place and injects it
<cortexA9> yes
<tassadar_> infinity: http://pastebin.com/siEiZPJz something like this
<cortexA9> tassadar_: i need to rename it ?
<tassadar_> ?
<cortexA9> in boot.img ?
<tassadar_> what rename?
<cortexA9> the file
<tassadar_> which one)
<cortexA9> raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.bootimg
<tassadar_> yeah, recovery searches for files which end with ".img"
<cortexA9> tassadar_: it failed..
<cortexA9> file raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.boot.img
<cortexA9> i renamed it..
<tassadar_> what does recovery log says, adb shell into it and cat /tmp/recovery.log
<infinity> tassadar_: Curious.  Does this actually work?
<tassadar_> yed
<tassadar_> yes
<tassadar_> I'm using it to multiboot ubuntu on n7
<tassadar_> along with kexec and "export FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP=1", it is the only thing I need to change in ubuntu, which is kinda amazing Oo
<cortexA9> failed to decompress ramdisk
<tassadar_> oh, yeah, the ramdisk is compressed with .lzma instead of .gz
<tassadar_> see, that's why it is unsupported :D
<cortexA9> lol
<tassadar_> you could compress it as gzip on computer if you want
<cortexA9> oh mmm
<tassadar_> I am working on v3 which will support 13.04, it should be out this week
<cortexA9> tassadar_, you are the developer of multirom ?
<tassadar_> yes
<cortexA9> oh nice :)
<tassadar_> it is actually already all working, I just need to change the recovery and I'd like to try to get the changes into official ubuntu packages
<cortexA9> how to open it ?
<cortexA9> 7zip can't open it.
<tassadar_> are you on ubuntu?
<cortexA9> no atm no.
<tassadar_> you know what, just wait, I'll edit it, it'll be faster
<cortexA9> ok
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> tassadar_: work now
<cortexA9> i have the gz
<cortexA9> wait
<cortexA9> :D
<tassadar_> okay)
<tassadar_> just finished the editing too)
<tassadar_> infinity: what do you think, should I submit it as a patch?
<tassadar_> "should" as in "is it even worth the trouble?"
<infinity> tassadar_: Submitting it as a Debian bug report might be nice.  I'll likely forget about it otherwise.
<infinity> tassadar_: Assuming this is a feature you can envision people other than you wanting.
<tassadar_> well, i suppose it would make multi-booting ubuntu on other android devices easier, but on desktop it is probably useless
<tassadar_> booting from .img is already there though, but I guess that is used mainly in that "Install ubuntu as windows app" thing
<[mbm]> wubi
<tassadar_> that is just in the ubuntu's initramfs-tools, not in debian, I think I should submit it just to ubuntu
<cortexA9> tassadar_: it's possible that multirom slow my system ?
<tassadar_> which part exactly?
<cortexA9> usb very slow
<cortexA9> it really slow now..
<tassadar_> like what, you are in ubuntu and copying something from usb or what?
<cortexA9> no in the rom
<cortexA9> copying something
<cortexA9> from pc to tablet
<tassadar_> hmm, look into battery usage, is "media" in there?
<cortexA9> yes
<tassadar_> android scans the /sdcard for media files after boot, and well, it scans also the whole of ubuntu (it is in /sdcard), which is a lot of files
<cortexA9> oh ok
<[mbm]> .nomedia
<tassadar_> it _should_ finish 15-30mins after boot though
<tassadar_> it ignores it
<tassadar_> gallery does not show images from that folder, but the media scanner still goes in there
<cortexA9> i can't force stop.
<cortexA9> :D
<tassadar_> you could kill it if you want, but I dunno if that does not break something
<tassadar_> (in shell via "kill" command I mean)
<cortexA9> with advanced task killer doesnt work :D
<cortexA9> ok i try in shell
<cortexA9> i need to root it :D
<cortexA9> for kill
<tassadar_> you what....
<tassadar_> you don't have it rooted yet? Oo
<cortexA9> no because i have problem with the battery today
<cortexA9> today my battery was at 0%
<cortexA9> i thought my nexus 7 dead..
<cortexA9> now seems work
<tassadar_> wau, okay, that is reason serious enough)
<cortexA9> it's called
<cortexA9> mediaserver right ?
<cortexA9> the process ?
<infinity> tassadar_: You can submit to whomever you like, I maintain it in both Debian and Ubuntu. :P
<tassadar_> uh, it's the one which takes most cpu power, that is how I always find it
<tassadar_> infinity: okay, creating bug report on launchpad right now
<tassadar_> okay, english grammar question:) "Whose phone is that?" - the "whose" is for human beings, what is the same word for things?
<dtchen> likely "those"
<dtchen> I suppose it depends on the part of speech
<cortexA9> lol
<cortexA9> tassadar_: i kill it
<cortexA9> but it appear..
<cortexA9> mmm
<cortexA9> seems not this the problem.
<tassadar_> are you on windows or linux?
<cortexA9> win
<cortexA9> it's not a problem of multirom ?
<tassadar_> to be honest, I don't know. I don't use windows, but I don't think the problem is in multirom. You could try asking in the XDA thread...
<tassadar_> Are you copying like a big file, or bunch of smaller ones?
<cortexA9> 6 mb..
<cortexA9> maybe is win
<cortexA9> try to reboot
<cortexA9> see you
<tassadar_> infinity: I also need to "export FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP=1" when booting, where is the best place to do it? Would new script in scripts/init-top which would simply call "export FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP=1" work?
<cortexA9> tassadar_: it's win now work
<cortexA9> but i can't inject boot.img
<cortexA9> i compress with gzip
<tassadar_> you need to extract the boot image, extract ramdisk, repack it, and repack the boot image)
<cortexA9> oh..
<cortexA9> lol
<tassadar_> ...so, I get that you wanna that repacked image I just made)
<cortexA9> i thought it's simple
<cortexA9> :D
<tassadar_> if only I'd remeber in which of the terminal tabs it was...
<tassadar_> ah, here
<cortexA9> what ?
<cortexA9> you have a repacked image ?
<tassadar_> nothing, here you go http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54372958/boot-raring-gz.img
<infinity> tassadar_: Eh?  Why would you need it while booting?
<infinity> tassadar_: If your boot process (or ours) is calling flash-kernel, that's a bit odd.
<tassadar_> installer calls it
<infinity> tassadar_: Oh, sure, that's a different story.  That means our installer isn't quite right for your setup, that's all.
<cortexA9> lol
<tassadar_> I will probably not use the installer though, so, it really is enough to do it after boot
<tassadar_> where would be the appropriate place to do it?
<tassadar_> (somewhere where no package will overwrite it)
<cortexA9> tassadar_: how you can do multirom :D
<cortexA9> i am curious
<infinity> tassadar_: You should just remove flash-kernel, if it doesn't do the right thing for your setup.
<infinity> tassadar_: Hacking around it is silly.
 * tassadar_ slaps himself
<tassadar_> forgot it is just package like everything else, so apt-get purge flash-kernel, nice :)
<tassadar_> cortexA9: what? Oo
<cortexA9> yes
<cortexA9> i mean
<cortexA9> multirom it's hard to make it ?
<tassadar_> the idea is simple, the hard thing is to make it nice and easy to use for the "average android root user"
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> lol
<cortexA9> i inject it
<cortexA9> thanks
<cortexA9> now i try
<tassadar_> I think the main difference is the graphical boot menu, I did not see that in any other multi boot mod on XDA
<cortexA9> damn
<cortexA9> it not boot..
<cortexA9> lol
<tassadar_> does it say anything?
<cortexA9> yes
<cortexA9> error no tarball found
<cortexA9> did you use the right rootfs.img
<cortexA9> ?
<cortexA9> it say
<tassadar_> there is no tarball because it is already installed, I hoped it would just print the error and continue on, but apparently not
<tassadar_> gimme a while
<cortexA9> ok
<gurgalof> sudo fastboot flash userdata raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.img
<gurgalof> takeswaay too long time
<gurgalof> gets stuck at sending 'userdata' (728117 KB)...
<gurgalof> i tried to make at image for 32GB nexus7
<cortexA9> guys i think one thing
<cortexA9> thinking
<Ethernin> lol
<tassadar_> gurgalof: fastboot has problems flashing files that big
<gurgalof> how did nexus7-installer do it with quantal?
<tassadar_> I think -S 600M switch could help with that...?
<tassadar_> the images were smaller
<gurgalof> there was an image for the 32GB one...
<tassadar_> cortexA9: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54372958/boot-raring-gz2.img
<gurgalof> -S 600M on what?
<cortexA9> tassadar_: thanks
<tassadar_> fastboot -S 600M flash userdata ..., but I am not sure it was exactly that, I did not try it
<kulve> I think the -S doesn't work with nexus 7
<tassadar_> yeah, people who were trying it said it mostly does not work
<kulve> I didn't succeed even once.. I tried quite many times
<tassadar_> if you have just root.tar.gz in that image, I would just copy it via recovery
<cortexA9> tassadar_: no init found
<cortexA9> try passing init=bootarg.
<tassadar_> well, damn) which nexus do you have, 32gb with 3g?
<cortexA9> no
<cortexA9> 32 wifi
<gurgalof> i have 32 with wifi too
<gurgalof> it wont boot ubuntu sending over with -S 600M
<tassadar_> cortexA9: I dunno, honestly, ton of things could be wrong - it is just not made to dual boot 13.04
<cortexA9> mmm
<kulve> I think it writes all those 600M pieces in the start of the partition..
<tassadar_> well, just formating the /data partition in recovery and copying the roofs.tar.gz in there should work okay
<cortexA9> tassadar_: ok no problem
<gurgalof> i did make_ext4fs -s -l 27G rootfs.img build/
<gurgalof> how should i send i over when fastboot wont do it
<kulve> I've used a modified initrd script that passed the parition as usb mass storage to the PC. Then I can do whatever I want with it
<tassadar_> what is in the build/ folder? there should be just one tar.gz in there, right?
<gurgalof> yep
<tassadar_> do you have some custom recovery installed on n7?
<kulve> is the image <700M?
<gurgalof> no and no
<kulve> can't flash it then with fastboot
<gurgalof> ending 'userdata' (728117 KB)...
<gurgalof> a little too big
<kulve> the limit is about 700M, I'm not exactly sure about the size
<gurgalof> what does that limit come from?
<kulve> it goes to memory first
<gurgalof> ah
<tassadar_> if you had the recovery installed, you could copy the tar.gz into /data partition, without flashing
<tassadar_> either via adb push or via OTG flash drive
<cortexA9> you can add rom
<cortexA9> rootfs right
<tassadar_> ?
<cortexA9> no nothing sorry
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> tassadar_: and with apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<cortexA9> i can upgrade at 13.04 ?
<cortexA9> from 12.10
<tassadar_> it will probably just break - v2 does some ugly things to make dual-booting work :/
<cortexA9> mmm
<cortexA9> maybe not :P
<cortexA9> i try :D
<kulve> http://ruedigergad.com/2012/12/09/nexus-7-easily-flashaccess-entire-userdata-partition/
<kulve> that's what I used for my non-ubuntu rootfs
<cortexA9> it's a question of packages..
<cortexA9> i think
<gurgalof> i need a 27GB image, that is under 700MB...
<cortexA9> why you need that ?
<kulve> that's not a problem if you have only a 500M of files in there :)
<gurgalof> i have the same files as the daily build
<gurgalof> the 6GB image is 40MB smaller
<gurgalof> and it will flash
<cortexA9> how can i put kubuntu ?
<cortexA9> just install kubuntu-desktop ?
<cortexA9> but i tried..
<cortexA9> but still open unity..
<cortexA9> strange
<gurgalof> hmm maybe a higher compression on the tar.gz may work
<tassadar_> can you remove some packages from the build?
<cortexA9> who?
<tassadar_> gurgalof
<gurgalof> dunno, just wanted the daily build, but the right size for 32GB
<kulve> gurgalof: create the image without the rootfs.tar.gz and flash that. Then follow the instructions in the blog post, mount the partition like an USB stick and copy as big rootfs.tar.gz there as you want
<kulve> the fastboot command there with the moslo images doesn't flash anything, just temporarily boot with those files.
<cortexA9> tassadar_: one question
<gurgalof> i see, i will try in a moment....
<tassadar_> yes
<cortexA9> the modified recovery add multirom right ?
<cortexA9> i flashed it with nexus 7 toolkit
<cortexA9> the button multirom right
<cortexA9> because they didn't appear
<cortexA9> because it didn't appear
<cortexA9> with only multirom
<tassadar_> do you use some theme for TWRP?
<cortexA9> no..
<gurgalof> what, an empty image takes 140MB....
<tassadar_> cortexA9: i don't really understand what you need)
<tassadar_> you have to flash modified recovery image - I don't know what does the toolkit does, does it flash recovery by itself or does it let you choose the .img file?
<cortexA9> tassadar_: because with only multirom it didn't appear in TWRP..
<cortexA9> just this
<cortexA9> yes i can choose the img file
<tassadar_> you have to flash bot recovery and multirom zip
<tassadar_> *both
<cortexA9> ok
<cortexA9> must go
<cortexA9> eat
<cortexA9> bye
<gurgalof> kulve, to compile moslo i need kernel zImage...
<kulve> isn't the needed kernel and initrd images in that moslo package that you can extract with rpm? The instructions are there on the post, a bit inconvenient though..
<gurgalof> can i use rpm in ubuntu, isn that fedora shit
<gurgalof> kulve, ?
<gurgalof> seem that ican use alien to conver rpm to deb
<gurgalof> kulve, how do i send the tar.gz over via telnet?
<cortexA9> you know ssh doesnt work in arm ?
<gurgalof> nvm, saw that i got a mass storage device
<cortexA9> i think there is a problem with openssh in arm
<cortexA9> in quantal
<cortexA9> i tried it
<infinity> cortexA9: Eh?  SSH works on ARM just fine.
<cortexA9> sure ?
<cortexA9> mmm
<cortexA9> i lost the connection
<cortexA9> after login
<infinity> Positive.  I use it all the time, on many different ARM hosts.
<LisaNori1> I've certainly used ssh a number of times on my nexus7 running raring.
<infinity> If it lets you login, THEN you lose the connection, that's not SSH having an issue, that's something logging you out or killing your shell.
<cortexA9> i mean in quantal..
<infinity> Yes, I heard you.
<infinity> SSH on ARM in quantal works fine.
<cortexA9> no for LisaNori1
<LisaNori1> Yep, I know.  I was just adding another data point.
<cortexA9> ok
<cortexA9> i don't know what is..
<cortexA9> very strange
<tassadar_> ssh in 12.10 on n7 works okay for me
<kulve> gurgalof: so you did get it mounted over usb?
<kulve> and about the rpm, you can "use" it just fine in deb based systems, it just doesn't have any packages in the DB, so installing anything is a bit tricky. But for extracting packages or checking the info of them works nicely
<tassadar_> hmm, I do wonder if n7's bootloader can boot the second bootloader, like u-boot
<tassadar_> I mean, there is a entity called "second" in the boot.img, looks like it is just for that purpose
<RaYmAn> I have yet to actually see any devices support the second part in boot.img's
<RaYmAn> but you could technically chainload a non-initializing u-boot packed as a boot.img kernel
<tassadar_> ooh, so that is the way grub could actually be done even for devices with "locked" bootloader
<tassadar_> now I see what ogra_ meant
<gurgalof> kulve, yep, got it working...
<kulve> gurgalof: great
<quince> Hi.  Just booted with daily build on nexus 7 for the first time, great to see the logo on the screen :-)
<quince> However, onscreen keyboard has stopped having any effect on the "Who are you" screen
<quince> (ironic given that I was planning on doing some work on an onscreen keyboard)
<quince> what's the best way to give it a poke?  I don't even know how to power it down from here...
<quince> At some point I think the panel icons were unresponsive, and that trained me into thinking that the "Who are you" dialog was modal.  In fact I could just reboot using the power button icon at the top (but not using fastboot -- why?)
<quince> got through the dialog fine this time...
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-12
<sfeole> quince: hold the side power button down and it should reset
<sfeole> quince: thats a known issue (onscreen keyboard becoming unresponsive)
<quince> sfeole: I wasn't able to reset it by holding the power button down (for about 5 seconds -- perhaps not long enough?)
<lilstevie> quince, what do you mean by "(but not using fastboot -- why?)"
<quince> lilstevie: I tried running sudo fastboot reboot, and that printed "< waiting for device >" but had not other obvious effect
<quince> *no
<lilstevie> quince, but everything else you typed would suggest you were in userland
<sfeole> quince: yea not long enough, 15 seconds will reboot it.
<quince> userland?  not sure what you're referring to in this context
<quince> sfeole: ok
<lilstevie> quince, you were running ubuntu
<lilstevie> from what it sounds like
<lilstevie> or android
<quince> on which device?
<quince> both my desktop and the nexus 7 were running ubuntu
<lilstevie> yeah I mean on your nexus 7
<lilstevie> fastboot only works in fastboot mode
<quince> I was running fastboot on the desktop
<lilstevie> which is in bootloader
<lilstevie> ok, let me simplify this
<quince> ok
<lilstevie> I will differentiate both, fastboot-util for the thing you run on your computer
<lilstevie> fastboot for on device
<quince> think you alrready explained...
<lilstevie> to issue commands from fastboot-util your device has to be in fastboot mode
<lilstevie> when you are booted into an OS you are not in this mode
<quince> right -- was clear from "only works in fastboot mode" :-)
<lilstevie> :)
<raster> m00
<sbaugh> Is Ubuntu on the Nexus 7 at a point where it's usable without an external keyboard/mouse?
<achiang> define "usable" ? :)
<sbaugh> achiang: Good point :) If I just wanted to do some reading and surf the web and do some tinkering, would I be able to spend a good couple hours without critical bugs?
<achiang> sbaugh: you'll probably still hit the "button1 stuck" bug, which is frustrating
<achiang> but anecdotally, if you don't exercise the unity elements too quickly (like opening/closing the dash too quickly or opening the indicators) you'll be ok for a while
<sbaugh> achiang:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1068994 is this it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1068994 in ubuntu-nexus7 "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,Confirmed]
<achiang> sbaugh: yeah, basically it stops responding to touch input :-/
<achiang> it's deep in the guts of X so hard to figure out
<sbaugh> achiang: Is that the only major bug I might run into?
<achiang> well, there are lots of others, but i don't think they are show stoppers, as bad as button1 stuck
<sbaugh> Then, it is time to flash!
<achiang> good luck. :)
<sbaugh> Hey, heh, I tried flashing but I'm getting a password propmt which rejects my password even though I'm sure I'm entering it right
<sbaugh> For permission to run ubuntu-nexus-installer
<achiang> should be your typical sudo password
<achiang> do you have sudo perms?
<sbaugh> Yes
<sbaugh> even changing user to root and running it, it still fails
<sbaugh> earth : Dec 12 01:11:30 : root : 3 incorrect password attempts ; TTY=pts/3 ; PWD=/home/spencer/Downloads/UbuntuNexus7 ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/[ 1 ]
<sbaugh> Is the mail sent to root to notify of the attempt
<achiang> interesting, this is not my area of expertise
<Ethernin> sbaugh, dude use fastboot
<achiang> vanhoof will wake up in a few hours. :)
<Ethernin> sbaugh, fastboot is way better and you can actually see what's going on
<Ethernin> just download the latest raring image off the wiki
<sbaugh> Ethernin: Do you mean do it manually? Fastboot seems to detect my device but it isn't letting me do anything.. mhm
<Ethernin> it should
<Ethernin> u r root?
<sbaugh> by anything, I mean restart
<sbaugh> ah
<sbaugh> no
<sbaugh> i wasn't root when i executed that command
<Ethernin> ok 1 - be root
<Ethernin> 2 - is your nexus in fastboot mode?>
<Ethernin> ?
<sbaugh> okay, oyes
<Ethernin> k
<Ethernin> you should be able to do -
<Ethernin> fastboot erase boot
<Ethernin> fastboot erase userdata
<Ethernin> fastboot flash boot raring*.bootimg
<Ethernin> fastboot flash userdata raring*.img
<Ethernin> fastboot reboot
<sbaugh> oh, haha
<sbaugh> how odd
<sbaugh> i did fastboot reboot
<sbaugh> it seems it's already been flashed
<Ethernin> is your bootloader unlocked?
<sbaugh> i must have gotten through the first time and not noticed
<sbaugh> great, it's booting
<Ethernin> saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<Ethernin> ;-)
<Ethernin> which nexus do u have?
<Ethernin> 16 or 32?
<Ethernin> gb?
<sbaugh> 16
<Ethernin> word yeah i have one of those
<sbaugh> hanging for quite a while on wireless
<sbaugh> in the first-start system config
<sbaugh> would it hurt to just power cycle?
<Ethernin> omg
<Ethernin> yeah
<Ethernin> i had to deal with that fucking thing like 10 times
<Ethernin> did u install the latest raring image?
<sbaugh> yes
<sbaugh> and now i'm
<Ethernin> the initial menu is SUPER buggy when it comes to connecting to the wifi
<Ethernin> i usually skip it and connect after
<sbaugh> stuck at the account setup
<sbaugh> can't seem to enter any text
<Ethernin> yeah, u may want to plugin a keybaord
<Ethernin> yeah keep tapping
<Ethernin> another bug for sure
<sbaugh> onboard is up
<Ethernin> just keep tapping
<sbaugh> okay
<Ethernin> the input fields
<sbaugh> ok
<Ethernin> super buggy but u should be able to
<Ethernin> i had the same thing happen like 10 times
<sbaugh> is there a way at this point to connect remotely
<sbaugh> and do this?
<Ethernin> yeah attach a external usb keyboard via OTG cable
<Ethernin> and tap tap tap away
<sbaugh> no, i mean, ssh or vnc or something
<Ethernin> they really need to fix the initial menu, and stop a bunch of services like cups
<Ethernin> unity is super slow too
<Ethernin> i find xfce and lxde to be the best
<Ethernin> gnome classic is pretty good too
<Ethernin> yeah but u have to install them first
<sbaugh> i was planning on lxde
<sbaugh> oh
<sbaugh> drat
<Ethernin> yeah lxde is very nice
<sbaugh> you're right
<Ethernin> ;-)
<sbaugh> ubuntu doesn't ship with an ssh server, right?
<Ethernin> apt-get install openssh-server
<Ethernin> once yer in
<Ethernin> i knwo the initial menu is really buggy....
<sbaugh> isn't there some serial connection thing
<sbaugh> yes, I see on here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/UsingTheDevice
<sbaugh> oh god
<sbaugh> what is the default accout name and password? ubuntu/ubuntu doesn't seem to work?
<infinity> sbaugh: There is no default account.
<infinity> sbaugh: First boot after flashing it should give you an installerish deal that prompts to create a user.
<sbaugh> infinity: I'm having trouble with that so I thought i'd bypass it with the serial connection.
<infinity> Well, see above.  There's no default user.
<Ethernin> infinity, the initial menu config after install is SUPER buggy, often u have to tap many times to actually input text into the user/pass fields, and sometimes it doesnt even work
<sbaugh> There's no way I can get on the device without going through this setup? :(
<Ethernin> infinity, just an FYI if u didn't already know
<sbaugh> Because like Ethernin said it's barely functional
<infinity> xnox: You know anything about the current uniquity-versus-input issues?
<sbaugh> Ethernin: I should be tapping the field itself, correct? And when will I know I am able to input text?
<Ethernin> sbaugh, yeah that's what worked for me
<sbaugh> (as opposed to the keyboard)
<Ethernin> yeah u will have to show onboard too if it isn't
<infinity> sbaugh: If you can boot with an arbitrary commandline, you could always boot with init=/bin/sh and set stuff up via serial.  I'm on my way to bed, though, so can't be particularly helpful on that score.
<infinity> (Obviously, us fixing whatever's currently plaguing the installer is the better option here)
<Ethernin> infinity, thank you!
<sbaugh> infinity, I would ask how I would go about booting in such a way, but Ethernin, maybe you can explain?
<Ethernin> if it really doesn't work, try rebooting, if that doesn't work u can always reflash
<Ethernin> but really u should get an OTG usb cable
<Ethernin> so u can plug in a usb keyboard ect
<Ethernin> that's always my backup at this point ;-)
<sbaugh> yes, I should, but I don't have one right at the moment :)
<sbaugh> Would I need to reflash to change init or etc.
<Ethernin> honestly I would try reflashing - it's the simplest quickest option
<sbaugh> Okay, so how would I flash differently this time around?
<Ethernin> no
<Ethernin> same
<Ethernin> just follow the wiki, erase, and flash
<Ethernin> and reboot
<Ethernin> before that u could try rebooting the device
<Ethernin> by holding the power button
<Ethernin> and maybe it will prompt u with the menu again
<Ethernin> try that before reflashing
<sbaugh> also I seem to have accidentally rotated the screen, is the hotkey super-something?
<Ethernin> um....not sure about that one!
<sbaugh> I'm not sure I just want to reflash and hope. Isn't there anything more direct I could do?
<kulve> sbaugh: http://ruedigergad.com/2012/12/09/nexus-7-easily-flashaccess-entire-userdata-partition/
<kulve> you can mount the partition over usb to your PC and add root passwd there. I think then you can log in as root
<sbaugh> kulve: Do you know how I would do this more specifically? I'm having trouble telnetting in (I'm also unsure how I would mount the user partition)
<kulve> what parts have you done now? Did you already boot with the moslo images?
<sbaugh> Yes
<sbaugh> But that's as far as I've gotten
<gurgalof> it should come up as a usb massstorage device...
<kulve> now you should already see the big partition in your Linux box. "dmesg" should tell you the /dev/sdX device for it?
<sbaugh> ah, okay, it's appeared
<kulve> sbaugh: use "mkpasswd" to create a password hash for you and add it to etc/shadow file on the mounted file system
<kulve> to my understanding that's enough to enable the root user
<sbaugh> shadow should currently be blank?
<sbaugh> ah
<sbaugh> whoops
<sbaugh> nevermind, ignore me
<sbaugh> so I should just put the hash after root? Or make a new line for a new user?
<kulve> change it for root
<kulve> adding a new user would need editing passwd and group files as well as adding a home directory. So it's easier to enable root user :)
<kulve> if you get that working, you can then adduser in a live system (although doing that graphically might be better idea in ubuntu)
<sbaugh> kulve, and i'm replacing the * in root:*:151414:etc.?
<kulve> yes
<kulve> I hope I remember this correctly as I haven't done that many times..
<kulve> sbaugh: and do make sure you edit the device's file system and not your real one ;)
<sbaugh> good advice :)
<kulve> I often cd to the mount point and then vi /etc/foobar instead of vi etc/foobar ..
<dholbach> good morning
<sbaugh> kulve: as before it is immediately saying "Login incorrect" if I enter root as my login (not letting me get to password)
<sbaugh> Do I also need to enable logging in as root, perhaps?
<kulve> How are you logging in as I assume you don't have wifi up?
<sbaugh> The serial connection mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/UsingTheDevice
<kulve> I think you need to make sure ttyACM0 is in /etc/securetty to allow root login through ttyACM0
<sbaugh> well then
<kulve> it might not be there by default
<sbaugh> great!
<sbaugh> awesome, thanks kulve
<kulve> np :)
<kulve> that moslo stuff is quite neat, if you want copy something big over there
<sbaugh> nothing I really need
<sbaugh> will the installation wizard still come up if there's a user set up?
<kulve> no idea
<cortexA9> hello
<sbaugh> excellentttttttttt
<cortexA9> testing 12.10 to 13.04 on nexus 7 :)
<victorp> ogra_, ping
<sbaugh> Okay, the issues with the first-run configuration wizard seem to be issues with Unity; I managed to run it under LXDE and it worked fine.
<sbaugh> (Or possibly just the window managers)
<xnox> infinity: on nexus7 with ubiquity on compiz, ogra reported onboard "fighting" for the screen estate with ubiquity somehow. But I am yet to look into that.
<cortexA9> mmmm
<cortexA9> preparing to replace bluez..
<cortexA9> very strange
<cortexA9> it takes few mins
<cortexA9> i try to upgrade to 13.04
<cortexA9> from 12.10
<cortexA9> i have problem with bluez
<cortexA9> can i remove it ?
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, don't they recommend that you NOT upgrade but instead to refresh the image?
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, anyway you can install the 13.04 image using the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<cortexA9> smartboyhw: i tried
<cortexA9> but with multirom doesn't work
<cortexA9> and now i try to upgrade
<cortexA9> lol
<cortexA9> i remove it
<cortexA9> and now seems work
<cortexA9> :)
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, :D
<cortexA9> i don't care bluetooth :P
<cortexA9> no.. doesn't work :P
<smartboyhw> :P
<cortexA9> wait
<cortexA9> try another method
<cortexA9> lol
<cortexA9> now i don't have wifi :(
<cortexA9> there is a problem with wifi on nexus 7 ?
<cortexA9> because i can't see that after upgrading the packages.
<Laney> Can somebody try running rhythmbox with gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly on their nexus 7 please?
<Laney> See if it crashes like mine does ...
<Laney> with ... *installed*, that is
<Laney> http://paste.debian.net/215757/
<kulve> looks like there's some armv4 assembly that's not supported on the nexus 7's armv7 anymore?
<kulve> well, the function is still _armv7_tick..
<suihkulokki> kulve: the code might be catching sigill to figure out what instructions are supported
<Laney> yeah might be likely; if I continue I get to the real segfault
<suihkulokki> ..and that is indeed what is happening, looking at armcap.c
<Laney> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<Laney> [Switching to Thread 0x4d5e9280 (LWP 3168)]
<Laney> 0x4ab93760 in mad_layer_III () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmad.so.0
<suihkulokki> kulve: catching SIGILL is btw one common way detect (un)supported instructions
<kulve> ok
<Laney> gdb > handle sigill pass nostop
<suihkulokki> Laney: aye
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmad/+bug/989846
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 989846 in libmad (Ubuntu) "libmad causes mpd to seg fault on update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> cortexA9, it works for me
<dholbach> Laney, yes, it crashes for me too
<dholbach> still surprised I don't get anything in /var/crash
<Laney> not surprised :-)
<Laney> I don't get any apport goodness either
 * Laney will have a poke at it now - building libmad debug package atm
<Laney> no ddeb for some reason
<dholbach> janimo, do you know if apport should run on the nexus7?
<dholbach> (like catching crashes)
<cortexA9> dholbach: on 13.04 ?
<dholbach> cortexA9, yes
<cortexA9> oh nice
<cortexA9> how you do that ?
<dholbach> cortexA9, I tried both an upgrade from 12.10 and a fresh installation - wifi worked for me in both cases
<cortexA9> you have multirom too ?
<dholbach> cortexA9, what does "dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware" give you?
<dholbach> I'm afraid I don't know what multirom means
<cortexA9> it's a system for nexus 7
<cortexA9> for dual boot
<cortexA9> ubuntu and roms
<dholbach> cortexA9, ah, no - no dualboot
<cortexA9> dholbach: linux-firmware 1.98
<cortexA9> firmware for linux kernel drivers
<dholbach> you might be missing this one
<dholbach> linux-firmware-nexus7                     0.2
<dholbach> best to download it here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware-nexus7/0.2/+build/3986720/+files/linux-firmware-nexus7_0.2_all.deb and copy it over with a usb-stick or something
<dholbach> it's a problem which has been fixed since a couple of days already - it was a missing recommends of another package
<cortexA9> how can i copy it ?
<cortexA9> mmm
<cortexA9> i can't with a stick..
<cortexA9> i have no connection
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/UsingTheDevice#Attaching_a_USB_Device_to_the_Nexus_7
<diwic> dholbach, I believe apport is not yet working on ARM but that pitti is working on it
<dholbach> hm ok
<cortexA9> mmm
<cortexA9> with usb cable not working i think right ?
<dholbach> hm?
<cortexA9> yes i mean
<cortexA9> with the cable
<cortexA9> attach on pc
<dholbach> put the .deb file on the usb stick on your PC and then connect it to the usb cable to the nexus7
<cortexA9> i can't see the nexus 7
<dholbach> I used a usb mass storage device (usb stick, memory stick), which I first connected to my laptop and then to the nexus7
<cortexA9> oh nice
<cortexA9> but you have a special cable ?
<dholbach> yes - it's mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/UsingTheDevice#Attaching_a_USB_Device_to_the_Nexus_7
<cortexA9> what about serial debug shell ?
<dholbach> I have no experience with it
<janimo> dholbach, apport should run on the nexus. I know it was disabled by default on the 12.10 images though
<janimo> not sure about raring
<dholbach> janimo, /etc/default/apport looks like it's enabled
<dholbach> and pitti told me to look this up:
<dholbach> daniel@nexus7:~$ cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<dholbach> |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c
<dholbach> daniel@nexus7:~$
<janimo> dholbach, are things crashing and apport not running?
<dholbach> which supposedly indicates that it's up and running
<janimo> I don't know much about this side, never saw the apport dialog on nexus7 either now that i think about it
<dholbach> janimo, pitti is reflashing his nexus and looking into it
<janimo> although I saw recently some apport/arm related changes from pitti
<dholbach> yes, apport seems to be able to retrace crashes from foreign architectures, so LP would know what to do with crashes
<janimo> but I think it was disabled very early in the nexus project as it probably came up too often
<dholbach> but errors.u.c needs an update still
<dholbach> I can pass on any more information I get
<dholbach> janimo,
<dholbach> <jibel> looks like core dump is disabled on the nexus7
<dholbach>  I've set core_pattern to /tmp/core.%e.%p.%h.%t
<dholbach>  then as a normal user ulimit -c unlimited
<dholbach>  and  sh -c 'kill -SEGV $$'
<dholbach>  that should produce a file /tmp/core.sh.*
<dholbach>  and there is nothing, while it works on a my desktop
<dholbach> not sure though what they're going to do about it
<janimo> dholbach, I don't see anything in the ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 package that would disable core
<janimo> I had no idea we do that either
<janimo> just about apport that was off in 12.10
<erupter> hi there
<erupter> i'm having some weird problems with ubuntu on a pandaboard
<erupter> anybody wanting to help?
<erupter> is this the right channel to seek help installing ubuntu-desktop on a pandaboard? it's the 10th time I have to start again after the board fails to boot
<highvoltage> erupter: if you'd like help, it's better to be specific. you have to provide details on what you've done and what actually went wrong.
<erupter> simple
<erupter> follow these steps
<erupter> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pandaboard/7DLabw7amBg
<erupter> whenever the board finish the ubuntu-omap-extras installation and I reboot, it fails to boot again
<erupter> no error message
<erupter> it starts booting, getting up to "uncompressing linux kernel, booting"
<erupter> and then restarts and bootloops
<erupter> either this, or the unity environment fails to load (no launcher) after the dist-upgrade
<erupter> the only way that works is the clean 12.04 preinstalled image
<erupter> (without hardware acceleration it's quite slow)
<Laney> apparently core dumps are disabled in the kernel
<dholbach> Laney, do you know if it's easily fixable?
<Laney> i don't know what the limitations are
<Laney> let's rock and roll over to #ubuntu-kernel
<Laney> well, I found out how to enable it in the kernel I think
<Laney> let me try it and see what happens
<Laney> http://www.rt-embedded.com/blog/archives/enabling-core-dumps-in-embedded-systems/
<achiang> Laney: that's a kernel thing? i thought it was userspace (ulimit) ?
<Laney> achiang: If I'm getting this correctly it needs to be enabled in the kernel in the first place
<Laney> the nexus 7 kernels indeed don't have it compared to the stock ones which do
<achiang> Laney: ah, ok. nice find. that should probably be a bug
<Laney> i'm checking it out now
<Laney> then we can do a fix however kernel fixes get done
<sbaugh> my battery seems to be taking forever to charge
<kulve> charging with what?
<sbaugh> well, I'm not charging with the bundled nexus 7 charger and cord, but with android it still charged
<sbaugh> and, I am assuming it isn't charging from the little battery charge screen when it's off
<sbaugh> But when I'm in ubuntu I get conflicting messages about whether it's charged
<Laney> achiang: OK that appears to work
<Laney> I'm EODing now so if you want to then CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y needs to be set in the kernel
<Laney> otherwise I'll follow it up first thing tomorrow
<Laney> got a whoopsie popup and everything
<tassadar_> heh, /proc/last_kmsg survises device shutdown, and kexec-hardboot data too
<tassadar_> well, sort of
<[mbm]> tassadar_: guess nobody is clearing the ram
<[mbm]> I know some of that was inte tional from the ramconsole patches
<sbaugh> there was one really good approach to mouse input I saw in an Android VNC client, it treated the touch screen as a touchpad and left and right as regions, would it be "Write a driver" difficult or "Install a driver" difficult to do this with Ubuntu on the N7?
<[mbm]> sbaugh: I've been saying the exact same thing
<AndreasWatch> Hi, I'm want to add ubuntu-support to an other tegra3 tablet (lenova A2109) and want to know what are the differences between the N7 android- and linux kernel
<[mbm]> sbaugh: scummvm is another go0d example of it
<sbaugh> [mbm]: What does scummvm do with it?
<sbaugh> [mbm]: And, if you've been saying the same thing, do you have anything that might enable such a feature?
<[mbm]> sbaugh: scummvm on android uses a relative movement, treating the surface as a laptop touchpad
<sbaugh> oh, ok
<[mbm]> sbaugh: doubt anyone has actually had time to lok into it; I certainly haven't
<tassadar_> [mbm]: yeah, I always thought that it will loose data soon after power-down, and it was shut down for like 5-10s
<tassadar_> there was even enough data to cause kexec-hardboot patch to try run kernel from RAM, but it failed
<[mbm]> tassadar_: have you ever seen what happens when the video driver crashes and the lcd goes cloudy and eventually turns white?
<[mbm]> what's really happening is a slow discharge; very similar to what happens with ram
<[mbm]> and actually the colder the chips are the slower the discharge
<[mbm]> there was a research paper written up at one point talking about how you could take a laptop, power it down, use an upsideown can of duster to freeze the ram chips and then put them in another machine and search the ram for encryption keys
<tassadar_> yeah, I think I saw something like that
<tassadar_> well, I suppose I'll need a bit more knowledge about how the RAM chips
<tassadar_> work
<[mbm]> also I belive there's an open bug on the nexus7 ubuntu port talkign about how the framebufer isn't erased and will show part of the old desktop when x starts
<tassadar_> yeah, same thing happens when you reboot to android from recovery
<tassadar_> and because android does not use framebuffer anymore, last frame from the recovery just stays there
<[mbm]> well, the basic concept of ram is simple, it's a capacitor that holds a value but will slowly discharge, so there's a refresh where the os will reach the current value and then write out the same value
<[mbm]> s/reach/read/
<tassadar_> hmmm, there is something I'd like to know - how does the NAND chips do it, that they will keep the data even without power?
<tassadar_> well, wiki says that it is very similiar to mosfet, but can keep it's state even without power from outside, other then that, it's way to complex)
<tassadar_> but I guess the proffesors at college will try to teach me how that all works in a few years, so for now it's okay)
<[mbm]> flash is a bit more cokplicated; uses nand or nor gates to build latches
<[mbm]> bank erase command will set everything to 0xff and then writes will set tue 0 bits
<tassadar_> hmm, that is why "empty" memory on ATmega controllers is "0xFF"
<[mbm]> the annoyance being that once a byte has a 0 it can't be changed back to a 1 without eraseing tje entire bank
<[mbm]> yep
<[mbm]> nand chips allow for higher capacity than nor chips but are harder to interface
<[mbm]> so often times bootup is done using nor chips
<[mbm]> flash is also a few orders of magnitude slower than ram
<[mbm]> should point out that on flash, a bank or page is often 256k or higher
<tassadar_> that is really lot Oo
<tassadar_> no wonder USB drives sux at small writes
<[mbm]> that's why SSDs have a TRIM command
<[mbm]> trim basically means ignore the old contents and just write the new value
<[mbm]> so if the pages are 256k and you only want to write 4k, without trim you'd be reading all 256k into ram, erasing and then writing 4k along with the remainder 0f the original 256k
<[mbm]> trim lets you short circuit the process and just 0verwite the full 256k with the new 4k data
<tassadar_> when is it called, like is it instead of "delete" command, or during the write operation..?
<[mbm]> it means the write command doesn't need to preserve the old data if a write doesn't end on a boundary
<[mbm]> early ssds didn't support trim, so the init9al write was fast, but as the drive filled it couldn't simply write the data, it had to do a read, modify, write
<[mbm]> so it slowed down over time because it didn't know the os didn't care about the old data
<tassadar_> just to be clear - one block == one file?
<[mbm]> not quite
<tassadar_> I mean, if you have lot of small files, eventually you would have to put more of them into one flash block, which means you have to read it in order not to lose the other file
<[mbm]> suppose you had a 16M flash chip, it's probably arranged into blocks of 64k or 128k
 * tassadar_ has 16M flash chip
<[mbm]> as you get 9nto larger capacities the sizes go up
<[mbm]> under linux, the mtd driver is used when dealing with nand or nor
<[mbm]> and if you look at /proc/mtd you'll see an erasesize
<tassadar_> yeah, it's like that on my LG P500
<[mbm]> that's showing you how big the blocks/pages are
<tassadar_> it has 0x00020000, which is..
<tassadar_> g << 00020000
<tassadar_> oh, wait, wrong channel, there is no geordi here)
<tassadar_> 128k
<[mbm]> flash is rated in terms of how often you can erase and rewrite it before the silicon falls apart
<[mbm]> which is on the order of 100,000 - 1,000,000 cycles
<tassadar_> wiki says that when MLC chips are used (like in most android devices?), it is much less - around 1-10k
<tassadar_> which scares me a bit
<[mbm]> when you deal with flash chips hidden behind controllers like sd cards there is a certain amount of reserved space
<[mbm]> and bad pages get automatically remapped
<[mbm]> when dealing directly with the flash there are special filesystems like jffs2 and yaffs2 which try to distribute the wear
<[mbm]> if you were to try to use ext3 directly you'd probably have some files which almost never change and some files which are constantly changing
<[mbm]> which results in uneven wear, the areas with tue constant files would have only used a few cycles while the remainder of the filesystem was constantly using up cycles
<[mbm]> one of the stupidest things you can do is wget a file directly to a flash filesystem
<[mbm]> which will go slow because it has to constantly update the flash with the new file size and data
<[mbm]> works much better to download to ram and then once downloaded, write the whole thing to flash once
<tassadar_> [mbm]: okay, thanks for the explanation, I feel like It gave me more than the last month and a half in school :) I have to get some sleep now, gn
<Ethernin> Hey u guys, can I ask how many of you have ubuntu installed on a Nexus7?
<Ethernin> just curious...for those who are running ubuntu on a Nexus7 - what desktop environment has worked the best for you?
<Ethernin> I'm finding even tweaking unity it is practically unusable
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-13
<raster> moo
<dholbach> good morning
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> dholbach: i can put the file
<cortexA9> in android rom :)
<cortexA9> and can install it
<cortexA9> from ubuntu :)
<cortexA9> i try now
<cortexA9> i have in /media
<Laney> how do I submit kernel changes for the nexus 7 kernel?
<Laney> the wiki page Nexus7/Kernel misses this detail
<cortexA9> awesome
<cortexA9> kde 4.9.80 works on nexus 7
<cortexA9> with bigger font
<cortexA9> awesome
<cortexA9> kde 4.9.80 works on nexus 7
<cortexA9> with bigger font
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> better than unity :P
<cortexA9> now i try kde 4.10 beta :D
<cortexA9> maybe works better
<cortexA9> only a problem
<cortexA9> i don't have keyboard :D
<cortexA9> oh nice
<cortexA9> virtual keyboard :D
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! after trying to netinstall on my panda, two times in a row the "Make the system bootable" step fails. any ideas/hints?
<LetoThe2nd> boot.img-serial.gz was zcatted to the sd card, and install proceeded throught "use entire disk" onto a 4GB thumb drive
<LetoThe2nd> the boot.img-serial.gz is the right one, yes?
<cortexA9> kde 4.10 beta is not in the ppa for arm i think.
<cortexA9> but 4.9.80 works very well
<cortexA9> :)
<dholbach> ssweeny, I just sponsored a new virtkey/onboard/ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 to raring
<dholbach> (bug 1089396)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1089396 in virtkey (Ubuntu) "New upstream releases available for Onboard and virtkey" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089396
<dholbach> achiang, too ^
<dholbach> I tested it before uploading and it worked great for me
<LetoThe2nd> is the 12.04 or 12.10 netinstall meant to be functional on a panda ES?
<cortexA9> why touch of kubuntu on nexus 7 works only for some time ?
<cortexA9> i have kde 4.9.80
<robin-gloster1> is an update for oem-config planned so that onboard can write into the input fields for the hostname? can't finish installation on nexus7 atm because of that (13.04)
<victorp> ogra_, hi
<ssweeny> dholbach, awesome!
<dholbach> :)
<mfisch> sfeole: robin-gloster says that you can't type in the hostname field during install on N7
<sfeole> mfisch: i can take a look when i get to it
<mfisch> sfeole: ok
<vanhoof> dont think i've tried that myself, just took the default
<dholbach> does the new onboard work fine for all of you?
 * Laney just installed it
<Laney> let's reboot
<tassadar__> c
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-14
<ptl> why in ubuntu nexus7, after a couple minutes, touching the screen with the stylus stop meaning left-click and seems to mean right-click?
<achiang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1068994
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1068994 in ubuntu-nexus7 "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,Confirmed]
<achiang> ptl: ^^
<ptl> thanks
<ptl> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<sveinse> It seems oprofile is not available in precise. Anyone knows why?
<dholbach> sveinse, it looks like we did what Debian did a t the time: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=653168
<ubot2`> Debian bug 653168 in ftp.debian.org "RM: oprofile - unmaintained, replacements exist, buggy, low popcon" [Normal,Open]
<dholbach> and it's just available in squeeze and not any time after that: http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=oprofile
<raster> hmm i cant find any kernel config for usbnet gadget support
<raster> it'd be awesomeness++ to have on my n7... :)
<kinglui> Hi, a question regarding nexus7 and USB-OTG: I am using a device with a broken touch screen as a 24/7 server "nailed to the wall". Continous power supply via external contacts and attached to various USB devices via USB-OTG -> USB-HUB (externally powered, 4A ) -> network, keyboard, mouse, etc.
<kinglui> Every 12-24h USB-OTG  shuts down all connections. dmesg: "battery_callback  usb_cable_state = 0 .. " I have to remove the USB-OTG cable and to plug it again to get the connections up. Any way (eg. kernel-parameter) known, to let tegra-otg stay in HOST-mode?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-15
<Jef91> Anyone around that knows where I can find some docs on how the Ubuntu images for the nexus 7 are made?
<Jef91> I want to convert the raw image file simg2img creates back to a sparse image, anyone know how to do that?
<Jef91> evening raster
<andrew_mpg> i've spent a bunch fo time seaching the web, downloading and installing images and i'm stuck. Trying to install ubuntu onto a Beaglebone from an image.   ( http://rcn-ee.net/deb/
<andrew_mpg> it fires up, gets so far into starting up, then starts pushing messages like this
<andrew_mpg> [ 1321.942596] [<c04e1a78>] (schedule_timeout+0x0/0x16c) from [<c04e0fb8>] (wait_for_common+0xc8/0x154) [ 1321.952209]  r6:00000002 r5:cf837abc r4:7fffffff [ 1321.957122] [<c04e0ef0>] (wait_for_common+0x0/0x154) from [<c04e105c>] (wait_for_completion+0x18/0x1c) [ 1321.966918] [<c04e1044>] (wait_for_completion+0x0/0x1c) from [<c004c180>] (flush_work+0x30/0x3c) [ 1321.976196] [<c004c150>] (flush_work+0x0/0x3c) from [<c02e8a58>
<andrew_mpg> to the serial port
<andrew_mpg> i dont' get as far as seeing a login
<andrew_mpg> can anyone offer any clues
<andrew_mpg> hi utlemming
<ptl> what would be a good book for learning ARM with Linux?
<gavinguo> ptl, There is no good book, just reading the code and ARM specs.
<kulve> ptl: and you learn by doing, not by reading
<asiekierka> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuqVyNf3BeXLdGRaMmJMaVFIcFdBaHY2TVJhWnUtTWc#gid=0
<asiekierka> did i miss any?
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> can you help me with setting up ubuntu 12.10 ARM HF OMAP4 in Qemu?
<gotwig> I followed the tutorial over here http://xecdesign.com/qemu-emulating-raspberry-pi-the-easy-way/ . qemu-system-arm is version 1.3.0 http://i.imgur.com/vQ0nw.png: says initrd is missing
<gotwig> SoulShadow, hey
<gotwig> jodh, hey
<gotwig> himamura, hey
<gotwig> is anyone of you 155 guys online?
<gotwig> I want to setup a qemu test platform for testing Ubuntu related software on ARM. Trough PPA's, as launchpad now supports ARMHF ppa's
<gildean> i'm online but unfortunately can't really help you on this
<gildean> tho' i remember someone talking about lxc wrt qemu armhf
<gildean> don't know if it can actually get you a platform that would emulate omap4 accurately enough, but that's about all i know about the subject
<gotwig> if anyone has an ARM testing platform running for Ubuntu applications I would be happy to hear about that
<xweber> current "flash-kernel" gives me
<xweber> Copy omap5-panda.dtb from ... cp: missing destination file operand after `/tmp/tmp.Vrw9kxFdDO/omap5-panda.dtb'
<xweber> is this a known bug?
<gotwig> does someone here run ubuntu 12.10 on ARM qemu or an ARM device?
<gotwig> how can I specifcy initrd
<HorizonXP> hey guys, i have Ubuntu running on my ARM Chromebook from an SD card, and I'm using Marcin's ppa
<HorizonXP> X11 is loading the Mali driver
<HorizonXP> however, when I login to Unity, I don't have the full Unity environment
<HorizonXP> i can see the desktop bg, cursor, notifications from NetowrkManager, and can launch terminal via Ctrl+Alt+T
<HorizonXP> but the sidebar isn't there
<HorizonXP> nor are the titlebars on the windows
<HorizonXP> what am I missing?
<gotwig> please take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/229361/how-to-run-ubuntu-12-10-arm-hf-on-a-ubuntu-12-04-2-amd64-host-with-qemu-1-3
<gotwig> how to install Ubuntu 12.10 ARM in Qemu?
<gotwig> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229361/how-to-run-ubuntu-12-10-arm-hf-on-a-ubuntu-12-04-2-amd64-host-with-qemu-1-3
<Snark> gotwig, you already said that two hours ago
<Xavierdarkness1> Sorry, working on fixing it
<gotwig> can smomeone help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/229361/how-to-run-ubuntu-12-10-arm-hf-on-a-ubuntu-12-04-2-amd64-host-with-qemu-1-3 ??
<lilstevie> gotwig, every time you post that people are less likely to help you, all I can see is you asking that with very little in between
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-16
<mjrosenb> the ubuntu-12.10 image, does that want to be dd'ed onto a sd card, or a usb drive?
<mjrosenb> wat
<mjrosenb> *wait
<mjrosenb> that is a dumb question
<mjrosenb> it needs to be the sd card, since the pandaboard cannot boot off of a usb drive
<mjrosenb> "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid argument"
<mjrosenb> is the erro i'm getting, in case anyone has seen it before..
<mjrosenb> argh... and the manifest doesn't have md5sums?
<breton_> hi. What's the defaut login in ubuntu nexus 7 image? I've tried loging in as guest user, but sudo doesn't work there; also 'su -' refuses to accept "ubuntu" as root password
<breton_> also, there is nothing like "ubuntu" user in /etc/passwd
<Ethernin> ubuntu
<Ethernin> ubuntu
<Ethernin> for username/pass
<Ethernin> ;-)
<Ethernin> by default
<Ethernin> 12.10?
<breton_> 13.04. yesterdays raring image. There is no 'ubuntu' user in /etc/passwd.
<Ethernin> ok, then u have to set it up with the menu after install
<breton_> err, where is that?
<Ethernin> um after u install it should prompt u to create a user ect like normal ubuntu after initial install
<breton_> I installed it by simply flashing the raring image. And after the first boot it didn't prompt.
 * breton_ has a feeling that he can now fix it only by chrooting into the image and creating the user manually
<erdnussradio> hi. I want to install ubuntu on my "hercules ecafe ex hd" this got a freescale imx515 platform inside. Where can I find information about how to do this?
<kulve> erdnussradio: did you check the URLs mentioned in the topic?
<erdnussradio> kulve: thanks. I already tried some ubuntu-imx51 images and the rootfs but they did not work. so I will try the qemu version now
<kulve> erdnussradio: my main point was that most of the info is there. The qemu-based in for emulating, I guess that's not your goal?
<kulve> I don't have any extra info related to your hercules specifically..
<erdnussradio> kulve: thanks :)
<gildean> erdnussradio: iirc support for the imx51 series was dropped after 10.10
<gildean> i remember someone talking about it here
<Jef91> Anyone around know how to change the default height of orca? I did something and now it is super short by default making it hard to use
<erdnussradio> gildean: ohh ok thanks for that information
<gildean> erdnussradio: you might have better luck with debian tho'
<gildean> also the older versions might be still available somewhere
<erdnussradio> gildean: thanks I found a working debian rootfs :)
<mjrosenb> hey all, is anyone running 13.04 on a chromebook?
<k1l> give me a samsung chromebook and i will :)
<mjrosenb> k1l: do I get it back after you're done installing it? :-p
<k1l> we will see :)
<mjrosenb> I once again bricked the linux install on my chromebook :(
<mjrosenb> not that I can't recover it, but I am not sure how much I want to recover something that is so flaky...
#ubuntu-arm 2013-12-10
<Nothing_Much> My web browsers keep redirecting me to the mobile websites, what do I do to get the desktop websites back? (I'm using Xubuntu 13.10 and on Armhf)
<brendand> Nothing_Much, it's down to the User-Agent. Change it in your preferred browser
<Nothing_Much> brendand: How do I change the user agent?
<brendand> Nothing_Much, which browser?
<Nothing_Much> Firefox and Chromium
<Nothing_Much> I should specify that I'm on the desktop version of Xubuntu.
<brendand> Nothing_Much, what does http://whatsmyuseragent.com/ say?
<Nothing_Much> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux armv7l; rv:25.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/25.0
<Nothing_Much> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux armv7l) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Ubuntu Chromium/30.0.1599.114 Chrome/30.0.1599.114 Safari/537.36
<Nothing_Much> brendand: ^
<brendand> Nothing_Much, do you have an example of a page you're having a problem with?
<Nothing_Much> brendand: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57615107-94/ubuntu-touch-os-wins-its-first-smartphone-partner/ The link says the news.cnet, but it redirects me to the mobile website.
<brendand> Nothing_Much, is that the only one?
<Nothing_Much> It directs me to the mobile home page too I believe.
<Nothing_Much> Yeah it does
<brendand> Nothing_Much, bug on their side i think
<brendand> Nothing_Much, i also get the mobile site. and i'm on ubuntu desktop amd64
<Nothing_Much> Oh my
<Nothing_Much> Alright that's good, glad I'm not the only one
<brendand> Nothing_Much, there's an option in the menu to switch
#ubuntu-arm 2013-12-12
<Sloppsta> hello all. im runing 12.04/lxde on a beaglebone black. im having an issue with wifi. i have an edimax adapter. i got it working with wicd however it seems to cut in and out. and also limited to 50kbps down. any suggestions?
<Rafase282> hello
<Rafase282> Has anyone installed ubuntu on a pogoplug pro?
<phh> :w 22
<phh> :w 22
<Rafase282> ?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-12-13
<Noskcaj> Can someone please test debian's version of opemmpi on ubuntu armhf? It appears all out diff is fixed, but i need someone to test we don't need any arm support patch
#ubuntu-arm 2013-12-15
<yokohama>  Hello, for the mygica atv 1200 there is available a linux distribution but do not know if this is a typical linux distribution of desktop computer, is it or is otherwise distinct or new ?
<yokohama> Firmwares Oficiales Linux Android ATV1200/520/400 Ver: 20130805 Tamaño:292MB Fecha versión:05/08/2013 Info: VOLVER de linux Android
<yokohama> Official Firmwares Linux Android ATV1200/520/400 See: 20130805 Size:292MB version Date:05/08/2013 Info: RETURN of linux Android
#ubuntu-arm 2014-12-11
<jmss> Hi, where do I check the GPIO configuration for sun7i-a20-olinuxino-lime board?
<jmss> i.e., which GPIO to export in the sysfs to access a specific GPIO
#ubuntu-arm 2014-12-12
<jmss> Hi, I'm trying to use a GPIO from an OLinuXino-LIME but I can't find the correspondence between the GPIO and the pin, where is that configured in the DT?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-12-08
<regum> hi everyone
<regum> how can I connect to a wifi with wpa without installing lubuntu, xubuntu etc?
<rbasak> regum: install wpasupplicant
<k1l> or use nmcli
<regum> rbasak, is that the only way? I tried that
<regum> it doens't work
<rbasak> regum: then read /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.Debian.gz
<rbasak> Ultimately everything else uses wpasupplicant anyway
<rbasak> Raspbian as shipped by the Pi Foundation uses ifplugd and wpasupplicant together
<k1l> the question is: is it not working because you cant setup it up/use it, or is the hardware not working?
<rbasak> Or you can just use wpa-* lines in e/tc/network/interfaces which is managed by the ifupdown plugin supplied by the wpasupplicant package.
<rbasak> Or you can use Network Manager as k1l says.
<rbasak> I think there's a fancy curses-style interface that doesn't need Network Manager as well, but I forget what that's called.
<regum> The thing is that ubuntu arm finds a wifi dongle with lsusb
<k1l> rbasak: wicd?
<regum> but when I install a gui to configure it, it stops detecting it
<k1l> regum: ah usb wifi dongle. so make sure you got the right modul loaded for the specific chip on it
 * ogra_ always just uses /etc/network/interfaces ... 
<rbasak> k1l: that might be it, thanksk.
<regum> yes, it's not like lubuntu uninstalls the driver does nit?
<regum> hello
#ubuntu-arm 2015-12-09
<jasabella> hi :)
<jasabella> is there a 14.04 lts image for raspberry pi image that uses the 3.13 kernel?
<k1l_> rpi1 or rpi2?
<jasabella> rpi2
<jasabella> armhf (armv7)
<k1l_> if you already installed the 14.04.3 with the 3.19 kernel you can install linux-generic which will bring you the 3.13 kernel again
<jasabella> also, is the openssh-server package preinstalled in this image?
<k1l_> dont know
#ubuntu-arm 2015-12-11
<Rin-shan> hola soy nueva ¿como estan?
#ubuntu-arm 2017-12-12
<scientes> ports is gone!
<scientes> bionic (web): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<scientes> 57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1: amd64 arm64 armhf i386 ppc64el
<scientes> or is that just during development?
